# ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد



## truth way (26 يناير 2007)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي.
هذه دعوه للنقاش مع زملائنا المسيحيين حول نبوءة سيدنا محمد في الكتاب المقدس.
في البدء انا اعلم هذا ان المسيحيين يكرهون سيدنا محمد كره العمي لكن اقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فوالله انتم لم تعرفوه حق المعرفه طبعا حتقولوا لا انحنا نعرفه كويس واقول انتم لا تعرفون سوس اشياء انتم تريدونها مش كويسه,عالعموم هذه ليست موضعها.
بعض من ادلتي علي ان سيدنا محمد مذكور في الكتاب المقدس(اتركو الكراهيه الان اتركوها لبضع ضقائق):
1\«يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ التثنيه 18\15
2\18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. التثنيه 1518\18
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل هل يسوع الاله مثل موسي البشر.لاتقولو لي انهم واحد اقول لا لان يسوع له ناسوت كامل وفي ميه فرق فمثلا في ولادتهما في مختلفه وكذلك ووفاتهما لو حد معترض ياريت يعرض وجهة نظره.بس رجاء من غير كوبي او بيست يعني الاعتراض ميكون كبير جدا.
3\10حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. الانشاد5\9
وعشان اوريكم انها تصف حبيثبنا  فسيدنا محمد لونه كما وردعن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبيض مشربًا بياضه حمرة. رواه أحمد والترمذي والبزار وابن سعد وأبو يعلى والحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي.
اما معلم بين ربوه فالمقصود هنا خاتم النبوه حيث ويبلغ حجم الخاتم قدر بيضة الحمامة، وورد أنه كان على أعلى كتف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأيسر

3\ 11(رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ.) الانشاد ايضا. 
 إن محمدا بن سعد قال عن الواقدي: حدثني عبدالله بن محمد بن عمر بن علي بن أبي طالب عن أبيه عن جده، عن علي قال: "بعثني رسول الله (ص) إلي اليمن، فإني لأخطب يوما علي الناس وحبر من أحبار اليهود واقف في يده سفر ينظر فيه فلما رآني قال: صف لنا أبا القاسم، ... هو رجل الشعر أسوده، ضخم الرأس مشربا لونه حمرة، ... وفي حديث اخر (رجل الشعر ليس بالسبط ولا الجعد يضرب شعره منكبيه.)دلا له علي انه كان مسترسل
4\«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ)اشعياء 42\1
انظروا انه قال عبدي فمن المستحيل ان يكون المسيح لان المسيح اله واذا لم تكن للمسيح فهي لمن اذا... او في خيار اخر انها للمسيح بس بشرط ان يكون المسيح عبد الله وليس اله.::new2: 
5\ «إِنَّ لِي أُمُورًا كَثِيرَةً أَيْضًا لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ، وَلكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 13وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ، وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 14ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي، لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ)يوحنا 16\12-14
6\26وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. يوحنا 14\26
واما ابلنسبه للعدد الاخير فلي فيه مفاجاءه عما قريب ساخبركم بها.
هذا بعض مما لدي ولكن في النهايه اقول لكم حكموا عقلكم ايها المسيحيين هاهي جهنم  والفردوس الاعلي في انتظاركم ولن تدخلوها اذا سمعتم كلام القساوسه لانهم يعلمون الحق ويخفونه...
(((الهم الا قد بلغت الهم فاشهد)))
الي كل من قرا هذا فهو حجه عليه يوم القيامه


----------



## truth way (26 يناير 2007)

لماذا هذا الصمت


----------



## steven gerrard (27 يناير 2007)

ارجو ان تراجع هذا الرابط للرد على شبهتك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4169


----------



## Basilius (27 يناير 2007)

*كالعادة تهجم فقط 
يا استاذ ما دلالاتك ان هذة الاقوال تشير الى محمد ؟ 
اين ما تشير الية في تفاسير الكتاب المقدس ؟؟ ام انك جاهل بها و لا تعلم عنها شيئا ؟ 
عندما نتكلم معكم ناتي بالتفاسير من كتبكم و لا نفسر على هوانا 
اما انتم فتقتبسوا بحماقة من غير علم 
ماذا تعرف عن كل ما كتبتة ؟ 
مجرد نقل اعمى ولا تعرف ما كتبت او ماذا يقصد بهذة الاقوال 
هذا طبعا من تفسيرك انت وحدك 
لانكم تخجلون من ان تاتوا بكل شىء لانكم لا تعلمون شيئا و تخشون فضح جهلكم 
بالنسبة لما كتبتة في سفر الانشاد فهذا دليل صارخ على جهل ما كتب الموضوع اللذي نقلت منة  
اتحدى انة ياتي بتفسير نشيد الانشاد و يقرا و يكتبة لنا و يبين لنا ان هذا الكلام عن محمدكم 
لا يقدر ؟ لماذا لانة كلام في الهوى بلا علم 
حتى انة لا يعلم من كتب سفر نشيد الانشاد و لماذا و تفاسيرة 

اما بالنسبة لكلامك عن سفر التثنية 
يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّ18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.بُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ التثنيه 

طبعا فطنة حضرتك و تبؤاتك جعلتك تقول على ان هذ1 الكلام  اشارة لمحمد 
تهجم اعمى ينم عن جهل بالكتاب المقدس 
ولماذا تكتب الايات مقطعة و لية ما تكتبهاش كلها مع بض 

يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا. أُقِيمُ لهُمْ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلكَ وَأَجْعَلُ كَلامِي فِي فَمِهِ فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الذِي لا يَسْمَعُ لِكَلامِي الذِي يَتَكَلمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ " (تثنية18/15-19).
على اي اساس قلت ان هذة نبوة لمحمد ؟ 
الاجابة من كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير 

 " يقيم لك الرب إلهك " والمخاطب هنا فى قوله " لك " هو بنو إسرائيل، أي " يقيم لك يا إسرائيل
نبيًا من وسطك " وعبارة " من وسطك " هنا تعني من وسط بني إسرائيل، أي " من وسطك يا إسرائيل "(9) أي من الأسباط الإثني عشر وليس من خارجك، أي ليس من شعب آخر أو أمّة أخري خارج بني إسرائيل.
 " من إخوتك " بحسب ما جاء في سفر التثنية الذى وردت به النبوّة، يقصد به أسباط إسرائيل باعتبارهم أخوة بعضهم لبعض، فقد وردت الكلمة في السفر عشرين مرّة و استُخدمت بخمس طرق:

1)   استُخدمت 14 مرّة للأسباط الإثنى عشر باعتبارهم إخوة بعضهم لبعض.

2)   ومرّة واحدة عن اللاويّين، سبط لاوى، باعتبارهم، أيضًا، إخوة.

3)   ومرّتين عن الآدوميين، نسل عيسو المُلقّب بآدوم، شقيق يعقوب التوأم.

4)   ومرّة واحدة عن الأخوة بمعناها الحرفي " إذا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعًا " (تثنية25/5). 

5)   ومرّتين في هذه النبوّة.

ولم تُستخدم ولا مرّة واحدة، لا في هذا السفر ولا في غيره من أسفار الكتاب المقدّس، عن أبناء إسماعيل كإخوة لبني إسرائيل، بإستثناء الحديث عن سكن إسماعيل نفسه " وأَمَامِ حَمِيعِ إخوته يسكن " (تكوين16/12)، " أمام جميع إخوته نزل " (تكوين25/18). ومن ثمّ يكون معني الأخوة بحسب مفهوم وتطبيق الكتاب المقدس وقواعد تفسيره هو الأخوة بالمفهوم الذي جاء في الكتاب المقدّس نفسه وفي سفر التثنية نفسه، والذي وردت به هذه النبوّة، والذي يعني من بقيّة الأسباط. فالأسباط هم الإخوة الأقرب بعضهم لبعض، حيث قال الله لهم " إِذَا بِيعَ لكَ أَخُوكَ العِبْرَانِيُّ أَوْ أُخْتُكَ العِبْرَانِيَّةُ وَخَدَمَكَ سِتَّ سِنِينَ فَفِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ " (تثنية15/12)، والأخ العبرانيّ المقصود هنا هو الذي من بني إسرائيل.
فهل كان المقصود في قوله هنا " مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ " أن يملك عليهم أحد أبناء إسماعيل، بحسب منطق هؤلاء الكتّاب؟! كلاَّ! لأنه يقول بكل تأكيد " لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ ". وكان أبناء إسماعيل في ذلك الوقت أجانب بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل. وكان أوّل ملك جلس على عرش إسرائيل هو شاول البنياميني، من سبط بنيامين، وتلاه داود النبي والملك، الذي من سبط يهوذا، وابنه سليمان، وكلّ من جلس على عرش يهوذا بعد ذلك وحتّي السبي البابلي كان من نسل داود النبي، وحتّي في أيّام السبي البابلي والاحتلال الفارسي واليوناني ثم الروماني لكل فلسطين لم يحكم على اليهود أحد من نسل إسماعيل، بل كان يحكم عليهم أحد الولاة اليهود، من نسل داود، من قبل الإمبراطورية المحتلّة ثم إغتصب الحكم هيرودس اليهودي الأدومي الذي من بني آدوم، عيسو، شقيق يعقوب التوأم، حتى زال الحكم نهائيًا في أيام ابنه أرخيلاوس سنة 6/7م وإرسال والي روماني يحكم على اليهودية.

كما قال الرب لهم، بنو إسرائيل، أيضًا " الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل " (تثنية3/18)، أي أمام بقية إخوتكم
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وعند استخدام المسلمين  لهذه النبوّة حذفوا الآيتين الأولى والثانية منها وهما " يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا "!!

وذلك ليتخلصوا من قوله " مِنْ وَسَطِكَ " التي تؤكد أن هذا النبي الآتي لا بد أن يكون من بني إسرائيل، من وسط إسرائيل، ولكي يتخلّصوا من التأكيد من أنَّ هذا النبي الآتي لابد أن يكون وسيط مباشر بينهم وبين الله، يتعامل مع الله مباشرة بدون وساطة ملاك أو أى وسيلة أخرى من وسائل الإعلان والوحي الإلهي.



وعند استشهادهم بقوله " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى " سقطوا فى مغالطتين صريحتين، الأولي هى استخدامهم لقوله " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ "(10) وحذف ما تلاها من آيات حتّي يخفوا الزمن الذي قيلت فيه هذه الآيات!!! فقد وردت هذه الآيات في سفر التثنية الذي كتبه، بالروح القدس، موسى النبي نفسه وأكمله ثلميذه الذي تسلم القيادة والنبوة من بعده يشوع بن نون، كما أعاد نسخه من المخطوطات القديمة، بالروح القدس أيضًا، عزرا الكاتب والكاهن الموحى إليه حوالي سنة 400 ق.م.، وبالتالي يكون كاتب هذه الآية، بالروح القدس، إمّا يشوع بن نون تلميذ موسي النبي أو عزرا الكاتب والكاهن. وهذا يعني أنَّه لم يقمْ نبي مثل موسى حتّى زمن يشوع أو عزرا الكاهن والكاتب سنة 440 ق. م..

والثانية هي، كما قلنا، قطع النصّ عمّا قبله وبعده ليوحوا بصحّة زعمهم!! ولكن النصّ كاملاً يقول؛ 

" وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " (تثنية34/10-12). إذًا لابدّ أنْ يماثل النبي المقصود موسي فى العجائب والمعجزات والتعامل مع الله مباشرة " فمًا لفمّ ووجهًا لوجه "!! وهذا لم يحدث بعد موسي إلاَّ مع المسيح فقط.


أما القول بأنَّ المقصود بقول النبوة " وأضع كلامي فى فمه " هو وضع جبريل الكلام فى فمّ نبى المسلمين ودلالة على أنَّ النبي المقصود سيكون أمّيًا "!!! يدلّ علي أنَّ هؤلاء الكتاب لم يفهموا الكتاب المقدّس جيدًا، فهذا القول قيل عن جميع الأنبياء وكذلك عن تلاميذ المسيح ورسله. فقد وضع الله كلامه في فمهم جميعًا، يقول الكتاب؛ " فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ لإِيلِيَّا:هَذَا الْوَقْتَ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ رَجُلُ اللَّهِ، وَأَنَّ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ فِي فَمِكَ حَقٌّ"  (1ملوك17/24)، وقال الله لأشعياء النبى " قَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَقْوَالِي فِي فَمِكَ "(أشعيا51/16)، وقال أرميا النبى بالروح " وَمَدَّ الرَّبُّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَ فَمِي وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي هَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِك " (أرميا1/9)، وقال لحزقيال النبى " فَإِذَا كَلَّمْتُكَ أَفْتَحُ فَمَكَ فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ "(حزقيال3/27)، وقال داود النبي " رُوحُ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ بِي وَكَلِمَتُهُ عَلَى لِسَانِي. "(2صموئيل23/2). ويقول العهد الجديد " كَمَا كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا " (لوقا1/55)، " كَمَا تَكَلَّم( الله )  بِفَمِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ "(لوقا1/70)، " كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هَذَا اَلْمَكْتُوبُ اَلَّذِي سَبَقَ اَلرُّوحُ اَلْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ "(أعمال الرسل1/16)، " الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ اَلَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْرِ "(أعمال3/21)، " الْقَائِلُ ( الله ) بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ "(أعمال4/25)، " وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا "(أعمال3/18)، " لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ "(متّي10/20).

ولكن هذه النبوّة تنطبق بصورة أروع وأدق في شخص الرب يسوع المسيح لأنه هو كلمة الله المتجسّد وما يخرج من فمه فهو كلام الله، وما يقوله هو ما يضعه الله علي فمه كنبي.



قال الربّ يسوع نفسه " اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي "(يوحنا14/24). وقال مخاطبًا الآب" لأَنَّ اَلْكلاَمَ اَلَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ "(يوحنا17/8). كما ينطبق عليه قول النبوة: " فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه " حرفيًا حيث يقول " لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ "(يوحنا12/49-50).

كما أنَّ القول أنَّ وضع الكلام على فم النبي هو دليل على أنَّه، هذا النبي المقصود في النبوّة، سيكون أمّي غير منطقي؛ أولاً لأنَّ أنبياء إسرائيل الذين وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم كان معظمهم متعلمين ومع ذلك وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم ومنهم موسى النبي نفسه الذي وضع الله كلامه في فمه! ثانيًا،كيف تكون هناك مماثلة بين المتعلّم والذي تهذّب بحكمة المصريّين والأمّي الذي يقولون أنًّه لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة؟!!. 

حدد الكتاب المقدس كيفية ونقاط التماثل الجوهرية بين موسى النبى وهذا النبي المنتظر فى قوله، في نفس سفر التثنية " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " (تثنية34/10-12).

وفي قوله فى النبوّة ذاتها يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا ". ونلخصها هنا فيما يلي:



1.   التعامل مع الله مباشرة، وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم، بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلان والوحي الإلهي." وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ "(خروج33/11). قال الله ذاته لمريم النبية وهرون الكاهن أخوي موسى النبي " فَقَال: اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ. وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ. فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟ " (عدد12/6-8).

2.   وتقوم مهمته على المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة التي يعملها الله على يده كما فعل مع موسى أمام أعين المصريين وبني إسرائيل.

3.   أن يقطع عهدًا مع الله كما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله في حوربب (خروج34/27: تثنية 9/11).



وهذا ما تحقق في المسيح ولم يتحقق في غيره مطلقًا ومن ثمّ فالتماثل المزعوم، الذي يقال عنه، بين موسى ونبي المسلمين لا يصحّ أنْ يكون هو المقياس لأنه تماثل بعيد تمامًا عن التماثل المقصود في النبوّة والمقصود في النبي الآتي. بل وينطبق على معظم البشر وينطبق على معظم الأنبياء أيضًا!

1)   فجميع البشر والأنبياء لهم آباء وأمهات، ومعظمهم ماتوا ويموتون بشكل طبيعي، وجميع الذين ماتوا من البشر والأنبياء ما زالوا يرقدون في قبورهم.

2)   كما كان كلّ من يشوع وقضاة إسرائيل وصموئيل النبي قادة وزعماء بالمفهوم المزعوم وكان في يدهم سلطان الموت، كما كان كل من داود وسليمان ملكًا ونبيًا، وقاد يشوع والقضاة وداود الكثير من المعارك الحربية


وبرغم عدم التماثل بين موسى والمسيح في بعض الأمور غير الهامة والتي ذكرناها أعلاه فالمماثلة بين موسى والمسيح هي مماثلة في الأمور الجوهريّة الخاصة بالنبوّة ذاتها وليس في مجرّد الأمور البشريّة العادية التي يتماثل فيها معظم الناس مثل الولادة من أبوين والزواج والإنجاب. فقد تماثلا في النقاط الجوهرية الخاصة بالنبوه، وأهمها(11):

1- تعامل موسى مع الله مباشرة فمًا لفم ووجهًا لوجه وعاين شبه الرب " وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ " (خروج33/11)، " وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ." (عدد12/7-8). وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ" (تثنية34/10).

وكان الربّ يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله وصورة الله الذي من ذات الله الذي " اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ "(كولوسي1/15)، والذي يعرف الله الآب المعرفة الحقيقيّة حيث يقول " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي " (يوحنا7/29)، " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ اَلاِبْنَ إِلاَّ اَلآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ اَلآبَ إِلاَّ اَلاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ اَلاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ " (متّي11/27)، " اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يوحنا1/18).

2- وكما صنع الله على يدي موسى النبي المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة أمام بني إسرائيل والمصريون، صنع المسيح آلاف المعجزات والعجائب أمام بني إسرائيل والكثير من الذين من الأمم مثل الخلق وإقامة الموتي وشفاء جميع أنواع الأمراض وتحويل الماء إلى خمر وإشباع الآلاف من قليل من الخبز والسمك والمشي على الماء وتهدئة الريح الهائج والبحر العاصف بكلمة الأمر من فمه الطاهر وإقامة نفسه من الأموات بل وصعوده إلى السماء ....الخ، " وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ اَلْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ اَلْكُتُبَ اَلْمَكْتُوبَةَ "(يوحنا21/25).

3- وكما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله، صنع المسيح العهد الجديد بدمه:

" لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ دَمِي اَلَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ اَلْجَدِيدِ اَلَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ اَلْخَطَايَا"(متّي26/28)، كما سبق وتنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم " هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْداً جَدِيداً. لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ اَلَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ، بَلْ هَذَا هُوَ اَلْعَهْدُ اَلَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ اَلأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ اَلرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً." (أرميا31/31-33). إنها شريعة روحيّة تُكتب علي القلوب وليست مجرّد شريعة فروض وحدود وثواب وعقاب، إنها شريعة حبّ.
- كان موسى والمسيح من نسل إسحق ويعقوب ( إسرائيل )، النسل الذي إختاره الله ليأتي منه النسل الموعود ولتكون منه النبوّة كقول الله لإبراهيم " وَلَكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هَذَا اَلْوَقْتِ فِي اَلسَّنَةِ اَلآتِيَةِ " (تكوين17/21)، وقول القرآن وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ " (العنكبوت27).‏.

5- كانت والدتا موسي والمسيح من نسل يعقوب وكانتا مؤمنتان بالله الحي ولم تكونا مشركتان أو وثنيتان.

6- وقد خُتن موسى والمسيح في اليوم الثامن حسب عهد الله مع إبراهيم " هَذَا هُوَ عَهْدِي الَّذِي تَحْفَظُونَهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ: يُخْتَنُ مِنْكُمْ كُلُّ ذَكَرٍ"(تكوين17/10).

7- وقد ولد موسى والشعب يرزح تحت العبودية في مصر كما ولد المسيح الشعب تحت حكم الرومان. بينما ولد نبي المسلمين بين أهله الأحرار.

8- تعرّض كل من موسى والمسيح للقتل والموت في طفولتهما، موسى من قبل فرعون (خروج1/17؛2/2-10) والمسيح من قبل هيرودس (متي2/16). وقد أنقذ كل منهما بتدبير إلهي. ولم يتعرض نبي المسلمين لذلك بل تربى في كنف عمه الذي كان من أعيان قبيلته.



9- وُضع كلّ من موسى والمسيح فى مكان غريب بعد ولادته، فموسى وضعته أمّه في تابوت ( سفط ) في الماء(خروج2/3)، والمسيح وُلد في مزود للبقر(لوقا2/7).

10- وقد حمى الله موسى في طفولته بإيمان والدته (خروج2/2و3)، " " (عبرانيّين11/23). كما حمي المسيح بإيمان وطاعة كل من العذراء ويوسف النجار لرسالة الملاك (متي2/13و14).

11- وقد ترّبي كل من موسى والمسيح في بيت ليس له، فقد تربي موسى في بيت فرعون (خروج2/10) وتربى المسح في بيت يوسف النجار (متي13/55).

12- وقد تنبأ كل منهما عن خراب إسرائيل، موسى بسبب خطاياها (تثنية28)، والمسيح بسبب رفضها له(لوقا13/3و35).

13- موسي عبر ببني إسرائيل البحر الأحمر(خروج14/21و22)، والمسيح مشي علي الماء وجعل بطرس أيضًا يمشي علي الماء(متي14/28و29)، كما أمر الريح العاصفة والبحر الهائج بالهدوء فأطاعاه(متي8/24-27).

14- قدّم كل من موسي والمسيح الطعام للشعب بصورة إعجازيّة، موسي قدّم المنّ الذي أعطاه الله لهم في البريّة(خروج16/14-17)، والمسيح أشبع خمسة آلاف رجل غير النساء والأطفال بخمسة أرغفة وسمكتين وفاض اثنتا عشرة قفّة مملوءة من الكُسر(متي14/14-21). وفي مرة أخري أشبع فيها أكثر من أربعة آلاف بسبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك وفاض عنهم سبعة سلال من الكسر(متى15/33-38).

15- كان لموسى سبعون شيخًا حل عليهم الروح القدس كمساعدين له (عدد11/24-29)، وكان للمسيح أيضا سبعون رسولاً، إلى جانب الإثنى عشر يعملون آيات وعحائب باسمه (لوقا10/1و17).

16- وقد كلم الله موسى بصوت مسموع " أمام عيون بني إسرائيل " (خروج24/12-16)، ونادى الله الآب المسيح، الابن، من السماء بصوت مسموع:



 " وَلَمَّا اِعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ اَلشَّعْبِ اِعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي اِنْفَتَحَتِ اَلسَّمَاءُ، وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ اَلرُّوحُ اَلْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ اَلسَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: أَنْتَ اِبْنِي اَلْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ!" (لوقا3/21و22).

17- عاش موسي الأربعين سنه الأولى من حياته في مصر وهرب المسيح إليها في طفولته.

18- كان موسي هو كليم الله لأنه كلّم الله فمًا لفم وحمل كلام الله للشعب، وكان المسيح هو كلمة الله الذي كلّمنا من خلاله " كلّمنا في ابنه "(عبرانيين1/2).

19- تكلم كل من موسى والمسيح اللغة العبرية ( لغة بني إسرائيل ) والآرامية ( التي كانت لغة السياسة أيّام موسى واللغة العامة لبني إسرائيل وقت المسيح )، كما تكلما بلغات أخرى ( كالمصرية بالنسبة لموسى واليونانية بالنسبة للمسيح ).

20- يقول الكتاب أن موسى تهذب " فَتَهَذَّبَ مُوسَى بِكُلِّ حِكْمَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ وَكَانَ مُقْتَدِراً فِي الأَقْوَالِ وَالأَعْمَالِ " (أعمال الرسل7/22)، وكان المسيح يقرأ ويكتب ويعلم كل شيء بالرغم من أنّه لم يتعلّم عند معلمين من البشر " فَتَعَجَّبَ اَلْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ اَلْكُتُبَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟ " (يوحنا7/15)، " وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ حَتَّى بُهِتُوا وَقَالُوا: مِنْ أَيْنَ لِهَذَا هَذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُوَّاتُ؟ " (متي13/54)، كما يقول عنه الكتاب أيضًا " الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ " (كولسي2/3) ولم يكن أحدهما أميًا.

21- كما صام كل من موسي والمسيح مدة أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة في البرية دون أن يأكلا طعامًا أو يشربا ماء طوال هذه المدة " وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً لَمْ يَأْكُلْ خُبْزاً وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ مَاءً. فَكَتَبَ عَلَى اللَّوْحَيْنِ كَلِمَاتِ الْعَهْدِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَشَرَ "(خروج34/28؛تثنية9/9و19)، " فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً " (متي4/2).

22- دعي الله موسي لحمل رسالته بأن كلّمه مباشرة من وسط العليقة التي كانث مشتعلة بالنار قائلاً " أَنَا إِلَهُ أَبِيكَ إِلَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلَهُ يَعْقُوبَ " (خروج3/6). وبدأ الرب يسوع المسيح خدمته كالإله المتجسد، ابن الله الوحيد، بلّ وكإنسان ونبي بإعلان صوت الله الآب من السماء قائلاً: " هَذَا هُوَ اِبْنِي اَلْحَبِيبُ اَلَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ "(متي3/17)، وقال القديس بطرس عنه " لأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْداً، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ كَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى: هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ "(2بطرس1/17).

23- موسي رُفض من شعبه وعاد إليهم ليقبلوه بدون أنْ يحاربهم وقادهم للخلاص من العبودية وقادهم إلى أرض الميعاد، والمسيح رُفض من شعبه وقبلوه في يوم الخمسين بدون أن يحاربهم وسيقبلوه عند رجوعه الثاني في يوم خلاصهم النهائي. وأمّا نبي المسلمين فقاد مجموعة من الغزوات قتل فيها من قتل وسبي من سبي حتى دخل مكة أخيرًا، وحدثت ردة شديدة بعد وفاته قامت بسببها حروب الردّة الشهيرة بقيادة خليفته الأول " أبو بكر" الذي غزاهم بأحد عشر لواء على رأسها خالد بن الوليد وتم إخماد التمرّد بقوة السيف.

24- عَكَسَ كلّ من موسى والمسيح مجد الله على وجهيهما؛ فعندما نزل موسي من الجبل بعد وجوده في الحضرة الإلهيّة أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة صار جلد وجهه يلمع " فَنَظَرَ هَارُونُ وَجَمِيعُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مُوسَى وَإِذَا جِلْدُ وَجْهِهِ يَلْمَعُ فَخَافُوا أَنْ يَقْتَرِبُوا إِلَيْهِ " (خروج34/30). والمسيح تجلّى على الجبل وكشف عن مجده لتلاميذ: " وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ "(متي17/2).

25- جاء كل من موسى والمسيح مكملاً بعضهما لبعض، فموسى أعطى الناموس والمسيح أكمله وتمّمه في ذاته وأعطى لنا النعمة والحق " لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا " (يوحنا1/17).

26- كان موسى شفيعًا لشعبه أمام الله وقد قدّم نفسه لله ليفتدي شعبه " فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: " آهِ قَدْ أَخْطَأَ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ خَطِيَّةً عَظِيمَةً وَصَنَعُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ آلِهَةً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. وَالآنَ إِنْ غَفَرْتَ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ - وَإِلاَّ فَامْحُنِي مِنْ كِتَابِكَ الَّذِي كَتَبْتَ" (خروج32/31و32)، وجاء المسيح كالشفيع الوحيد والوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس " إِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدُكُمْ، فَلَنَا عِنْدَ الآبِ شَفِيعٌ هُوَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ. فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا، لاَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا الْعَالَمِ كُلِّهِ " (1يوحنا2/1و2).

27- عمل الله على يدي موسى عشرات المعجزات العظيمة أمام شعبه وأمام فرعون والمصريين مثل عبور البحر، كما عمل المسيح مئات بل آلاف المعجزات بلا حد ولا حصر أمام جموع الشعب وأمام تلاميذه، ويذكر منها القرآن خلق طير من طين ومعرفة الغيب وشفاء للمرضى وإقامة الموتي وتفتيح لأعين العميان بما فيهم المولودين بدون أعين وتطهير للبرص وإنزال مائدة من السماء لتلاميذه.

28- وقد أمر الله موسى أن يصنع الفصح الأول وختم المسيح هذا الفصح وأسّس الفصح الأخير مع تلاميذه وأما نبي المسلمين فلم يعرف الفصح. كما قدّم المسيح نفسه عنّا كذبيحة فصح " لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضاً اَلْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبِحَ لأَجْلِنَا " (1كورونثوس5/7).

29- يرنم السمائيّون ترنيمة واحدة لموسى والمسيح " وَهُمْ يُرَتِّلُونَ تَرْنِيمَةَ مُوسَى عَبْدِ اَللهِ وَتَرْنِيمَةَ اَلْحَمَلِ قَائِلِينَ: عَظِيمَةٌ وَعَجِيبَةٌ هِيَ أَعْمَالُكَ أَيُّهَا اَلرَّبُّ اَلإِلَهُ اَلْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. عَادِلَةٌ وَحَقٌّ هِيَ طُرُقُكَ يَا مَلِكَ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ." (رؤيا15/3).

30- تميّز موسى النبي بالحلم الشديد مع شعبه " وَأَمَّا الرَّجُلُ مُوسَى فَكَانَ حَلِيماً جِدّاً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ "(عدد12/3). وكان المسيح أيضًا كما قال عن نفسه " وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ اَلْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ "(متي11/29

والكتاب المقدس يؤكد أن النبوة هنا المقصود بها المسيح المنتظر الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح، وكان تلاميذه يعرفون ذلك جيدًا، بناء على شرح المسيح نفسه لكلّ نبوّات العهد القديم لهم؛ فقال تلميذه فيلبس لزميله نثنائيل:


"وَجَدْنَا الَّذِي كَتَبَ عَنْهُ مُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ:يَسُوعَ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ "(يوحنا1/45). كما أكّد ذلك الربّ يسوع المسيح نفسه الذي قال لليهود " لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي "(يوحنا5/46)(12). وفي خطاب القديس بطرس الرسول في الهيكل وأمام علماء ورجال الدين اليهود والجموع الحاشدة أكّد لهم أنّ كل ما تنبّأ به جميع أنبياء العهد القديم وتكلم به الله علي أفواههم تمّمه في أيامهم في شخص المسيح يسوع: " وَأَمَّا اللهُ فَمَا سَبَقَ وَأَنْبَأَ بِهِ بِأَفْوَاهِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ قَدْ تَمَّمَهُ هَكَذَا. فَتُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ أَوْقَاتُ الْفَرَجِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ. وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ اَلْمَسِيحَ اَلْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ. الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ اَلسَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ اَلَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اَللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ اَلْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ اَلدَّهْرِ. فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ. وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَيْضاً مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا سَبَقُوا وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ. أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ " (أعمال3/18-26).(13). 

وهذا تأكيد مطلق علي أنّ المقصود فى هذه النبوّة هو المسيح وليس أحد غيره. *


----------



## Basilius (27 يناير 2007)

*ناتي الى نبوة اشعياء 
هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ"
و الجواب ايضا من كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط 

ورد في سفر إشعياء مجموعة من النبوّات في الإصحاحات (42 إلى 62)، عن شخص دُعي بـ " عبد الربّ " ولم تذكر له، هذه النبوّات، إسمًا محددًا، وقد أجمع المفسّرون المسيحيّون على أنَّ هذا الشخص المذكور في هذه النبوّات هو الربّ يسوع المسيح، المسيّا الآتي والمنتظر. كما رأت الغالبية العظمى من الربيّين اليهود، خاصّة القدماء الذين كتبوا في فترة ما قبل المسيح وما تلاها وحتى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي، سواء في التلمود أو المشناه أو الجمارا أو المدراش، وكل كتب التقليد اليهوديّ بكافة أنواعها أن هذا العبد هو " المسيّا "، وعلى سبيل المثال يقول ترجوم بسيدو يوناثان Targum Pseudo Jonathan(3): " ها هو عبدي المسيا، سأقربّه إليّ، مختاري الذي يتبارك به شعبي".



(1) " العبد الرب الوديع ":

جاء في سفر إشعياء قوله: " هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ. هَكَذَا يَقُولُ اللَّهُ الرَّبُّ خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَاشِرُهَا بَاسِطُ الأَرْضِ وَنَتَائِجِهَا مُعْطِي الشَّعْبِ عَلَيْهَا نَسَمَةً وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا رُوحاً. أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلأُمَمِ لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. " (أشعياء42/1-7).

ويتحدث هذا الإعلان عن دعوة " العبد الوديع " لكي " يُخرج الحق للأمم " مؤيدا بروح الله، في مهمة لا يمكن أن تفشل . ويقول رابي ديفيد كيمي Rabbi David Qimhi" هوذا عبدي أي أنه المسيا الملك، الذي سيكون مباركًا من الرب ويعمل أعمالاً خارقة "(4)!!
عندما نتفحّص هذه النبوّة وندرسها بعناية علي ضوء ما سبق وعلى ضوء بقيّة أسفار الكتاب المقدّس بعهديه نجد أنَّ الشخص المذكور لا يُمكن أنْ يكون سوي الرب يسوع المسيح وذلك للأسباب التالية:

(1)              أنَّ لقب عبد الرب المقصود هنا هو لقب المسيح بعد التجسّد فقد قال الكتاب عنه " لَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ"(فيليبي2/7)، وهو شخص مختار من الله " عَبْدِي الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ "(إشعياء34/10)، ليقوم بعمله كما وصفه الكتاب بـ " حَجَراً حَيّاً مَرْفُوضاً مِنَ النَّاسِ، وَلَكِنْ مُخْتَارٌ مِنَ اللهِ كَرِيمٌ "(1بطرس2/4).

(2)              وقد سُرّ الله به " مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي "، بل وهو الوحيد الذي خاطبه الله من السماء في العماد وفي التجلي بفوله " هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ "(متي3/17)، و " وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا "(متي17/5).

(3)              وهو الذي وضع الله عليه روحه " وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ "، أو كما قال إشعياء بالروح " ويحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة والفهم روح المشورة والقوة روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب "، وقد حل الروح القدس عليه أمام شهود " وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ بِكَ سُرِرْتُ! " (لوقا3/22)، وقال القديس بطرس بالروح " يَسُوعُ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ كَيْفَ مَسَحَهُ اللهُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالْقُوَّةِ الَّذِي جَالَ يَصْنَعُ خَيْراً وَيَشْفِي جَمِيعَ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ لأَنَّ اللهَ كَانَ مَعَهُ " (أعمال10/38).

(4)              ولن تكون رسالته لإسرائيل فقط، كما تصوّر اليهود، بل لجميع الأمم فيخرج الحق للأمم... وأجعلك عهدًا للشعوب ونورًا للأثمم "، كما قال الرب
يسوع لتلاميذه " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ" (متي28/19)، " وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ. " (مرقس13/10).

(1)              وقد طبّق الرب يسوع الميسح نفسه هذه النبوّة حرفيًا على نفسه، بقول الكتاب " فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تَشَاوَرُوا عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُهْلِكُوهُ، فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَانْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. وَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فَشَفَاهُمْ جَمِيعاً. وَأَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُظْهِرُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: " هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ. لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ. وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ " " (متي12/14-21). وبعد هذا فليستدّ كل فمّ لأن فمّ الرب تكلم، ولا مجال للحديث عن شخص غير المسيح!!




(2) العبد المتألم عن خطايا البشرية:

" أَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَخْرُجُونَ بِالْعَجَلَةِ وَلاَ تَذْهَبُونَ هَارِبِينَ. لأَنَّ اَلرَّبَّ سَائِرٌ أَمَامَكُمْ وَإِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَجْمَعُ سَاقَتَكُمْ. هُوَذَا عَبْدِي يَعْقِلُ يَتَعَالَى وَيَرْتَقِي وَيَتَسَامَى جِدّاً. كَمَا انْدَهَشَ مِنْكَ كَثِيرُونَ. كَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَذَا مُفْسَداً أَكْثَرَ مِنَ اَلرَّجُلِ وَصُورَتُهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ. هَكَذَا يَنْضِحُ أُمَماً كَثِيرِينَ. مِنْ أَجْلِهِ يَسُدُّ مُلُوكٌ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ أَبْصَرُوا مَا لَمْ يُخْبَرُوا بِهِ وَمَا لَمْ يَسْمَعُوهُ فَهِمُوهُ." (إشعياء52/13-15).

" مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اِسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ اَلرَّبِّ؟. نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ. مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ اَلنَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ اَلْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ. لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اَلْلَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى اَلذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. مِنَ اَلضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ اَلدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟. وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ0 عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا اَلرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ اَلرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي اَلْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ اَلأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ اَلْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي اَلْمُذْنِبِينَ. " (إشعياء53)

ويقول بعض الكتّاب من الإخوة المسلمين أنَّ هذا الإصحاح نبوّة عن نبيّ المسلمين للأسباب التالية، من وجهة نظرهم طبعًا(6)!! 

(1) لأنه ولد في بلاد العرب وكان كعرق من أرض يابسة!!

(2) لأنه دُفن في المدينة فجُعل مع الأشرار قبره!! 

(3) لأنه رأى ثمرة أتعابه وعليه تمّت النبوة القائلة من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع!!

(4) قيل عنه مع العظماء يقسّم غنيمة وقسّم نبي المسلمين الغنيمة مع أنصاره!!

(5) تمّت فيه هذه الكلمات سَكَب للموت نفسه في حين أنّهم يُنكرون موت المسيح ويقولون أنّه ارتفع إلى السماء حيًا!!

ونقول لهؤلاء أنه لامضمون ولا محتوى النبوّة يمكن أن ينطبق على أحد غير المسيح، وقد أجمع كل من علماء اليهود والمسيحيين على أنَّ هذا العبد المتألم هو شخص المسيح، المسيا الموعود والمنتظر الذي سيأتي من إسرائيل لخلاص البشرية. فهي تقدّم لنا صورة واضحة لا لبس فيها ولا غموض عن شخص آتٍ بلقب " عبد الرب "، هذا الشخص المُعيّن من الله يرتفع ويتسامى جدًا فوق البشر، فهو عبد بار لم يعمل خطية ولم يوجد في فمه غش ومع ذلك يقدّم نفسه ويقدمه الله ذبيحة إثم، كحمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. كما أنَّه سيتحمل آلام البشرية وأوجاعها
أحزانها، سواء الجسمانيّة أو العقليّة أو النفسيّة، ويُجرح لأجل معاصينا ويُسحق بالأوجاع والآلام لأجل آثامنا ويُشفينا بجروحه، في صمت ودون أنْ يفتح فاه، فهو العبد البار الذي بمعرفته يُبرّر كثيرين وخطاياهم هو يحملها على أساس تقديم نفسه ذبيحة إثم نيابة عن الخطاة، وهو سيشفع في المذنبين ويحمل خطية كثيرين بموته عن معاصي البشرية. ومع ذلك يُحسب مع الأشرار عند موته: لكنه يفرح في النهاية مع المؤمنين به. وهذه الأمور لم تتم ولا يمكن أن تنطبق على أي أحد غير الربّ يسوع المسيح، بل هي في الحقيقة قد تمّت كلها في شخص العبد المتألم ابن الله المتجسّد الرب يسوع المسيح:



(1) فهو البار الذي أخلى ذاته أخذًا صورة عبد (فيليبي2/5-11) وجاء في ملء الزمان مولودًا من امرأة(غلاطية4/4)، وقدم نفسه فدية عن خطايا العالم، يقول الكتاب " يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ. وَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لِخَطَايَانَا. لَيْسَ لِخَطَايَانَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِخَطَايَا كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ أَيْضاً." (1يوحنا2/1و2).



(2) ويؤكّد العهد الجديد، أنَّ هذه النبوّة بحذافيرها تمّت حرفيًا في الرب يسوع المسيح، " حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ " (يوحنا1/29). فقد طبق الرب يسوع نصّ النبوة كاملاً على نفسه قائلاً " لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ "(لوقا12/37)، وأيضًا قول الكتاب " لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: هُوَ أَخَذَ أَسْقَامَنَا وَحَمَلَ أَمْرَاضَنَا"(متي8/17)، وأيضًا " فَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ " (مرقس15/28). وقال القديس يوحنا بالروح " لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ:" يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ لِهَذَا لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا. لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ قَالَ أَيْضاً: قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ. قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ هَذَا حِينَ رَأَى مَجْدَهُ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُ " أي مجد المسيح(يوحنا12/38-41).



كما طبقها عليه تلاميذه في كرازتهم، وأما فصل الكتاب الذي كان يقرأه الخصيّ الحبشيّ فكان هذا " مِثْلَ شَاةٍ سِيقَ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَمِثْلَ خَرُوفٍ صَامِتٍ أَمَامَ الَّذِي يَجُزُّهُ هَكَذَا لَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. فِي تَوَاضُعِهِ انْتَزَعَ قَضَاؤُهُ وَجِيلُهُ مَنْ يُخْبِرُ بِهِ لأَنَّ حَيَاتَهُ تُنْتَزَعُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ؟ "(أعمال8/32و33). وكذلك القديس بولس بالروح " لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ يَقُولُ: يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟ " (رومية10/16). وقال القديس بولس بالروح " هَكَذَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً، بَعْدَمَا قُدِّمَ مَرَّةً لِكَيْ يَحْمِلَ خَطَايَا كَثِيرِينَ، سَيَظْهَرُ ثَانِيَةً بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِلَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ "(عبرانيين9/28)، وأيضًا " الَّذِي أُسْلِمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا وَأُقِيمَ لأَجْلِ تَبْرِيرِنَا " (رومية4/25). " فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ " (1كورونثوس15/3)، " لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ الَّذِي لَمْ يَعْرِفْ خَطِيَّةً، خَطِيَّةً لأَجْلِنَا، لِنَصِيرَ نَحْنُ بِرَّ اللهِ فِيهِ" (2كورونثوس5/21). وقال القديس بطرس بالروح " فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتاً فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلَكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ " (1بطرس3/18).



(3) إنَّ قوله " عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ. أَمَّا اَلرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ اَلرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ". لا يناسب نبي المسلمين كيفما كانت الحالة، كما أنه لم يقدّم نفسه ذبيحة إثم ولا يوجد في الإسلام نظام الذبائح الموجود في الشريعة اليهودية ولا فكر الفداء الموجود في المسيحية. وقد أكّد الكتاب أن المقصود هنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح فقال القديس بطرس بالروح " الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ كَخِرَافٍ ضَالَّةٍ، لَكِنَّكُمْ رَجَعْتُمُ الآنَ إِلَى رَاعِي نُفُوسِكُمْ وَأُسْقُفِهَا. " (1بطرس2/24و25). 



(4) أما من حيث كونه يقسّم غنيمة فليس المقصود بها غنائم الحروب، فالآية تصرّح بأنَّ ذلك يتم بعد موته وتمّ ذلك فعلاً للمسيح بمعنى روحي أكمل وأعظم لأنَّ بعد موته وصعوده حالاً ابتدأ الناس من كافة الأمم والشعوب يؤمنون به ويحبونه كفاديهم وإلههم وليس هناك غنيمة أعظم من أن نكون مع المسيح.



(5) أمّا كون نبي المسلمين قد دُفن في المدينة وليس في مكة ومن أجل ذلك جُعل مع الأشرار قبره فلا ندري لأى سبب اعتبروا المدينه شريرة مع أنَّ أهلها الأنصار هم الذين دافعوا عنه جهد استطاعتهم فى حين أنَّ أهل مكة رفضوه وناصبوه العدوان!! ولم يقل أحد أنَّ أهل المدينة الذي ناصروه ونصروه كانوا من الأشرار!! وهذا يتناقض ويخالف ما جاء في سورة التوبة الآيتين100و117:" وَالسَّابِقُونَ الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ... لَقَد تَّابَ الله عَلَى النَّبِيِّ وَالْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنصَارِ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَةِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا كَادَ يَزِيغُ قُلُوبُ فَرِيقٍ مِّنْهُمْ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّهُ بِهِمْ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ " ولا تعليق!! أما المقصود بقوله " وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ " فهو صلب المسيح بين لصين ودفنه في قبر أناس لم يكونوا قد أعلنوا إيمانهم به (متي27/38و57-60).



(6) وأخيرًا نؤكد أنَّ كل جزئيات هذه النبوة تمّت في المسيح ولا يُمكن تطبيقها على نبي المسلمين ولا تتفق مع أسلوبه ولا طريقة حياته وأسلوب دعوته، فهو لم يحمل خطية أحد ولم يقدّم نفسه فدية عن أحد ولم يغفر خطية أحد، كما يقول القرآن " اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لاَ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِن تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَن يَغْفِرَ اللّهُ لَهُمْ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاللّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ " (التوبة80)، و" فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ وَمَثْوَاكُمْ "(محمد19). كما أنَّ شريعته لاتعرف نظام الفداء إنما القصاص والحدود " فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدتُّمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُواْ لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ فَإِن تَابُواْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتَوُاْ الزَّكَاةَ فَخَلُّواْ سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ" (التوبة5)، ولم يكن كشاه تساق للذبح وكنعجه صامتة أمام جازيها بل كان مقاتلاً ورجل حرب كما جاء في كتب الأحاديث والسيرة. ونذكر منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر: " عن ابن عمر رضي اللّه عنهما؛ أن رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال: " أُمِرْتُ أنْ أُقَاتِلَ النَّاسَ حتَّى يَشْهَدُوا أنْ لا إِلهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً رَسُولُ اللَّهِ، وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ، وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكاة، فإذَا فَعَلُوا ذلكَ عَصَمُوا مِنِّي دِماءَهُمْ وَأمْوَالَهمْ إِلاَّ بِحَقِّ الإِسْلاَمِ، وَحِسابُهُمْ على اللّه تعالى" رويناه في صحيحيهما البخاري ومسلم وسنن أبي داود، وسنن النسائي، وسنن الترمذي، وشرح مسند ابن حنبل، وغيرهم الكثير من المراجع الأصولية ومن أهمها السيوطى في الجامع الصغير الذي أقرّ بصحة هذا الحديث المتواتر وأضاف " هذا الأمر هو عام مخصوص، خص منه من أقر بالجزية كما ذكره المناوي، وعليه الإجماع وعمل الأمة، فليتنبه". وقال أيضًا نبي المسلمين" بعثت بين يدي الساعة بالسيف حتى يعبد الله تعالى وحده لا شريك له، وجعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي، وجعل الذل والصغار على من خالف أمري، ومن تشبه بقوم فهو منهم " [ أخرجه أحمد وابن داود ].



(7) كما أجمع علماء اليهود عبر تاريخهم السابق للمسيح واللاحق له أنَّ هذا الإصحاح نبوّة عن المسيا المنتظر، وقد لخّص القمّص صموئيل البرموسى في كتابه " أمّا إسرائيل فلا يعرف "(8) خلاصة رأي علماء اليهود كالآتي " كل الرابيين ما عدا راشي – بلا استثناء ( الذى رأى أنَّ العبد المتألم هو شعب إسرائيل ) يرون أنَّ هذه المقاطع من سفر إشعياء تصف آلام المسيّا كشخص فردىّ ". ويُضيف أنَّه جاء في ترجوم يوناثان الذي يعود للقرن الأول " هوذا عبدي المسيّا يعقل.." كما أنَّ الرابّي دون أتسحاق (حوالي 1500م ) يقر و " يقول بدون تحفّظ، أنَّ غالبية الرابيّين في مدراشهم يقرّون أنَّ النبوّة تشير إلى المسيّا " وقال الرابّي سيمون ابن يوخيا من القرن الثاني الميلادي [ في جنّة عدن يوجد مكان يسمّى " مكان أبناء الأوجاع والآلام". في هذا المكان سيدخل المسيّا ويجمع كلّ الآلام والأوجاع والتأديبات التي لشعب إسرائيل، وكلذها ستوضع عليه، وبالتالي يأخذها لنفسه عوضًا عن شعب إسرائيل. لا يستطيع أحد أن يخلص إسرائيل من تأديباته لعصيانهم الناموس. إلا هو، المسيا. وهذا هو الذي كُتب عنه  لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها" ]. وينقل عن تلمود بابل، أنَّ المتألّم [ هو " المسيا " ما هو اسمه ؟... أنه عبد يهوه المتألم ". كما قيل عنه " لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها " ]. ومسجّل في كتاب الجلجاليم [ " هوذا المسيا الملك يعقل يتعالى ويرتقي ويتسامى جدًا " ويقول علماؤنا الرابيون: سيكون أعلى من إبراهيم ويتسامى فوق آدم " ]. أما مدراش كوهين حينما يشرح إشعياء 53/5، يضع الكلمات التالية على فم إيليا النبي، حيث يقول إيليا للمسيا [ أنت أبرّ من أن تتألّم وتُجرح. كيف كلّيّ القدرة يُعاقب هكذا من أجل خطايا إسرائيل، ويُكتب عنك " مجروح لأجل معاصينا. مسحوق لأجل آثامنا ". إلى أن يحين الوقت حيث تأتي نهاية الأمم ]. ويقول رابي يافيث ابن عالي " بالنسبة لرأيي فأنا أنحاز إلى رابّي بنيامين النهاوندي في تفسره لهذا الإصحاح كونه يشير إلى المسيا. فالنبي إشعياء يريد أن يُفهمنا شيئين: في المرحلة الأولى إن المسيا هو الوحيد الذى سيصل إلى أعلى درجة من الكرامة والمجد، لكن بعد محن طويلة ومريرة، ثانيًا: هذه المحن ستوضع عليه كعلامة، لدرجة لو وجد نفسه تحت نير هذه المحن وظلّ مطيعًا وتقيًا في تصرفاته وأفعاله، يُعرف أنَّه هو المختار... والتعبير " عبدي " يعود إلى المسيا ". وفي كتاب " Bereshith Rabbah "، يقول مؤلفه رابي موشى هادرشان، أنَّ القدوس أعطى فرصة للمسيا أن يخلص النفوس، ولكن بضربات وتأديبات عديدة، يقول [ ... على الفور قبل المسيا تأديبات وضربات المحبّة، كما هو مكتوب " ظلم أم هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه "... عندما أخطأ شعب إسرائيل، طلب المسيا لهم الرحمة والمغفرة. كما هو مكتوب " وبحبره شفينا " وقوله " وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين " ].*


----------



## Basilius (27 يناير 2007)

*وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ
بنفس الطريقة السطحية التي تكلمت بها اسئلك 
هل تلاقى محمد مع تلاميذ المسيح ؟؟
هل علم محمد تلاميذ المسيح ؟؟؟
هل ذكر محمد بما قالة التلاميذ عندما كلم محمد تلاميذ المسيح ؟؟؟
واية رايك كمان في دة 
ومتة جاء المعزي اللذي سارسلة انا اليكم من الاب روح الحق الذي من عند الاب ينبثق فهو  يشهد لي و تشهدون انتم ايضا لانكم معي من الابتداء 
هل محمد شهد للمسيح مع التلاميذ ؟؟
هل شهد ووافق محمد لما هو مكتوب في الانجيل عن الاب و الابن و الروح القدس ؟؟؟ 
الاجابة لا 
ام هل حضرتك تقصد بكلمة المعزي التي ترجمتها  parakletos  ؟؟؟
لو كان هذا القصد سندخل في موضوع ثالث عن ال parakletos  او المعزي 
*


----------



## Basilius (27 يناير 2007)

*الىالاخوة المسلمين 
من يتلكم في المسيحييات يجب ان باتي بالتفاسير المسيحية المعتمدة 
و يناقش 
اما تفسيرة على مزاجة فمرفوض 
مش ييجي واحد مسلم يقلنا النص دة اشارة لكذا و هو لا يعلم عنة و عن موقعة و متي كتب و من كتبة و ما القصد 
فقط افتاءات كالافتاءات المخزية الاسلامية 
ياريت المناقشة بدليل تفسيري مسيحي 
مش بمخيلتكم *​


----------



## نور الهدى (27 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لن اتكلم في صلب الموضوع
سأرد على وجهة نظركم ( ثغرتكم التي تهربون بها ) وهيا التفاسير
من وضع التفاسير ليس شخص محايد بل شخص كل همه ان يؤكد معتقده الذي يؤمن به 


هل التفسيرات موحى بها ؟؟؟؟

نحن نناقشكم فيما تقولون انه موحى من الله ....اما التفسيرات فهي اقوال بشريه لا نعتد بها 
امامنا النص , وله معاني يراها الاعمى قبل البصير 

والنص هو محور النقاش , وليست التفاسير هي محور النقاش 
فما فائدة الحوار ان كنا سنعود للتفاسير ( المعروف مضمونها ) !!!؟؟؟؟

اثبت باللغه والمنطق والتاريخ والعلم صحة قولك
ونحن نثبت بنفس الاشياء صحة قولنا 

لم نقل اننا سنختلق تفسيرات على الهوى
بل بدلالات من كتابكم وباللغه والعلم والتاريخ والمحاججه
قد تصيب وقد تخظء 
فلابد من ان احد الاطراف مصيب والاخر مخطئ 
!!!!


ويا للعجب !!!

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## steven gerrard (27 يناير 2007)

الاخ نور الهدى

لما حد من عندنا بيجيب ايه من القران ويفسرها بمذاجه

بتقلبو الدنيا وتقولو ازاى امال ابن كثير والطبرى والجلالين دول بيعملو ايه؟

فعلشان كدم بنكلمكو من كتبكم

فبرضه انتم المفروض تعملو كده يعنى ماتفسروش على مزاجكم

سلام ونعمه


----------



## *S.O.G* (28 يناير 2007)

*على العموم يانور الهدى،مش غريبة جهالتك دي علشان ما بتعرفش إيه هو الروح القدس..الله ينوّرك.
أما السيد جرجس، فإليك الآية التالية:
"ما أصعب الطريق وأضيق الباب المؤدي الى الملكوت،وقليلين هم الذين يسلكونها...
وما أوسع الباب وأرحب الطريق المؤدية الى الهلاك، وكثيرين هم الذين يسلكونها"
بغير المسيح مافيش خلاص أبدااً،وأنت ونعمتك بقه.
وأنا بشارك أخي داني على الموضوع السخيف ده وبقول:ههههههههه..لا تعليق!
وبشكر الأخ الحبيب جداً أفادا المبارك فعلاً،ربنا يباركه.
سلام المسيح.آمين.*


----------



## *S.O.G* (28 يناير 2007)

*معاك حق أخي ستيفن،فعلاً عنهم زي ماتقول يعني..
الحرب خدعة،فلنحترز من خبثهم مع أبيهم.*


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

*نقاش عقيم 
المفسرين يا سيد اقدر مني و منك هم اباء علماء 
اما كونكم لا تقدروا ان تاتوا بالتفاسير 
لان بكل بساطة لا علم لكم بها ولا علم لكم باي شيء مجرد حفظ للنصوص بعدم فهم 
لما ييجي واحد و يقول ان سفر نشيد الانشاد بة اشارة لمحمد و هو لا يعلم عن الانجيل شىء 
ولا ياتي بتفاسير الانجيل لانة لا يعلمها و سوف تفضح ادعائة 
و التفاسير الاسلامية كمان غير موحى بها 
يبقى انا افسر القران على كيف كيفي 
يارب ارحم *​


----------



## Basilius (28 يناير 2007)

*ربنا يباركك عزيزي المحترم S.O.G 
ليا عظيم الشرف بذكرك لاسمي في مداخلتك 
الرب يباركك 
الرب يباركك اخونا ستيفن 
ربنا يوفقك في دراستك *​


----------



## steven gerrard (28 يناير 2007)

شكرا
للاخ العزيز
s*o*g
ولحبيبى افادا
الرب يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## قمر الزمان (28 يناير 2007)

وردى راح فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اكتمو فى الحق اكتمو لكم الويل


----------



## نور الهدى (28 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاستاذ والاخ العزيز ستفين , شكرا على ردك الجميل وأدبك الرائع في الحوار الذي يدل على شخص متدين ومتحي بأخلاق فاضله

اتمنى من باقي الذين ردوا وشاركوا ان يتحلو بمثل هذه الاخلاق وروح الحوار 

ولكن يا استاذ ستفين 
*انا ما قلتش نألف تفاسير من عندنا* 
انا قلت قدامنا ( اللغه والتاريخ والاستدلال والمنطق ) 

وقدام حضرتك نفس الكلام اذا اردت الاستدلال من القران 

انا عمري ما اخدت تفاسير القران دليل , فهي شروحات وليست دليل 
لانها مهما كانت فهي عمل بشري بحت 
امامنا النص , والنص فقط هو حجه على نفسه وليست التفاسير حجه او برهان على نص 

*انا لا اتكلم عن هذا الموضوع* 
انا اتكلم عموما 

وبالنسبه لهذا الموضوع ( البشارات ) أنا معرفش عنه الا فتات , لذلك ما بسمحش لنفسي اخوض في نقاش لا اجيده ولا احسنه 
وفي نفس الوقت لا اسمح لنفسي بالنسخ واللصق , كما يفعل الكثيرين من الطرفين 
سواء نسخ من تفاسير او ردود او غيره 

لذلك انا اتكلم عموما 
ارجوا ان تفهموا ما اعنيه من ان التفاسير لا تمثل الا رأي وفهم وعلم صاحبها فقط , وليست برهان على النص الاصلي 
فالنص الاصلي هو المقياس 

وشكرا مره اخرى للاستاذ والاخ العزيز ستفن على ادبه واخلاقه 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## steven gerrard (28 يناير 2007)

اشكرك اخى نور الهدى على اسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار

كلامك مظبوط ولكن نظرا لان الاخوه المسلمين لايعلمون عن الانجيل شئ سوى الذى يكتب فى المنتديات

ولا يعلمون قصه حياه اليهود والنبوات عن المسيح وغيرها فلا يمكن ان يقتطعو الايات لتصبح شبهات ولابد لهم من قراءه التفاسير ليفهمو

احييك على نقطه انك ان لم تكن متمكن من الموضوع لا تجادل فيه على عكس كثير من اخواننا المسلمين الذيين يدخلون هنا للجدال فقط

وانا ايضا لا ارد الا عندما اكون متمكن من الرد

وحتى الان لم اكتب موضوعا عن الاسلام لانى لست متمكن من الاحاديث والقران والسنه

ولكن مواضيعى القادمه سوف تكون فلسفيه تخاطب العقل البشرى بعيدا عن الاحاديث والجدال 

ربنا يوفقك فى دراستك

وسلام ونعمه


----------



## truth way (29 يناير 2007)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي.
Avada Cadavra  احمد الله اني قد وجدت من يجادلني في هذه النقطه فانا مهتم بها جدا واسف لتاخر ردي لظروف طارئه.
1\





> اتحدى انة ياتي بتفسير نشيد الانشاد و يقرا و يكتبة لنا و يبين لنا ان هذا الكلام عن محمدكم


انا اعرف بعض تفاسير الانشاد لكن اقول لك في فرق بين التفسير والتاويل واقولك لك اذا اعتمدت علي تفاسير الانشاد فانتهت دعوتنا لكم ولكن اقول لكم سواء كان فسرنا او لم نفسر فهذه دعوه لاحياء العقل فقط يعني لك عقل فلا تبطله .
انت قلت انا قطعت من النص





> حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا.


 فاقول لك انظر انت الي النص الذي قطعته حيث انني لم اجد فيهو اي شي ملفت للنظر.


> نبيًا من وسطك " وعبارة " من وسطك " هنا تعني من وسط بني إسرائيل، أي " من وسطك يا إسرائيل "(9) أي من الأسباط الإثني عشر وليس من خارجك،


 علي اي اساس فسرت هذه وهل المسيح اخا لموسي.


> . التعامل مع الله مباشرة، وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم، بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلان والوحي الإلهي." وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ "(خروج33/11). قال الله ذاته لمريم النبية وهرون الكاهن أخوي موسى النبي " فَقَال: اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ. وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي. فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ. فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟ " (عدد12/6-8).
> 
> 2. وتقوم مهمته على المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة التي يعملها الله على يده كما فعل مع موسى أمام أعين المصريين وبني إسرائيل.
> 
> ...


اقول لك حرام عليك الا تنطبق هذه النقاط علي سيدنا محمد والله حرام عليك اقرا عن المعجزات اقرا عن الايراء والمعراج حيث كلم الله سيدنا محمد اقرا اقرا اقرا....
اما النقاط ال 30 التي تثبت ان سيدنا موسي كعيسي فاسمح لي ان ابطلها لك واقول لك معظمها ايضا طنتبق علي سيدنا محمد واذا اردت التفصيل فصلت لك.


----------



## truth way (29 يناير 2007)

اما بالنسبه لاشعياء:


> كما رأت الغالبية العظمى من الربيّين اليهود، خاصّة القدماء الذين كتبوا في فترة ما قبل المسيح وما تلاها وحتى القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي،


 انت قلت الغالبيه العظمي اذا في ناس لهم راي مخالف من هم ارجو ذكر اسماء.


> (1) أنَّ لقب عبد الرب المقصود هنا هو لقب المسيح بعد التجسّد


ده كلام خطير جدا يعني هل المسيح تجسد من قبل ولادته ام ماذا  ارجوك انا فاهمتها كده فرسها لي انت.
وهنا بيت القصيد





> لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.


من المعروف ان المسيح قد صاح عند صلبه(الهي الهي لما تركتني) وقد صاح في اليهود يا اولاد الافاعي. 



> لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ


سؤال هل وضع المسيح الحق في الارض؟؟؟ وفي قوله (وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته) وهل لسيدنا عيسي شريعه بمعنب هل جاء بشريعه الاجابه كلا لانه جاء ليكمل شريعه سيدنا موسي والامر بعكس سيدنا محمد حيث جاء بشريعه جديده وانتشرت في انحاء العالم.


> وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلأُمَمِ لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.


سؤال مهم جدا هل جاء المسيح لقوم ضالون وجالسون في الظلمه وبالعكس انظر الي سيدنا محمد جاء الي قوم يعبدون الاصنااااااااااااااام الاصنام عكس سيدنا عيسي جاء بقوم لهم شريعه وعلي الاقل كانو عارفين الله وبوجوده.



> وقد سُرّ الله به " مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي "، بل وهو الوحيد الذي خاطبه الله من السماء


 واقول لك راجع الاسراء والمعراج واحكم بنفسك.

(10غَنُّوا لِلرَّبِّ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً، تَسْبِيحَهُ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ. أَيُّهَا الْمُنْحَدِرُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَمِلْؤُهُ وَالْجَزَائِرُ وَسُكَّانُهَا، 11لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا، الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا. 12لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ. )
اخبرني بربك انت ما هي هذه الاغنيه وانا اعرفها وقل لي ماهو هذا الانحدار من رؤوس الجبال ساخبرك انا وقل لي بربك التسبيح هنا ما هو واقول لك هذا والله تفصيل مفصل للجح الذي نؤديه كل سنه  اما الاغنيه فهي (لبيك الهم لبيك ...الخ)مانقوله في الحج اما رؤوس الجبال هنا هي جبال عرفه(الحج عرفه)اما التسبيح فحدث ولا حرج ولا حظ في اول العدد وقارن بين قوله تعالي (واذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلي كل ضامروياتين من كل فج عميق).
وللحوار بقيه


----------



## Basilius (30 يناير 2007)

يا عزيزي الفاضل مداخلتي واضحة جدا 
ولو دققت فيها ستجد اجابتك و ان اسئلتك تنم اسفا عن غير علم 
تقول مادليلي ان هذا الكلام موجو لاسرائيل 
اقول لك ادرس الكتاب المقدس و ادرس العهدالقديم و اعرف لمن كان يتكلم الرب 
و لمن قيل لة من وسطك 
ياعزيز ان حتى تجهل لمن كان يتكلم الرب في التثنية 
يا سيدي لليهود 
اقرا السفر كاملا يا سيد و ستعرف انة لليهود 
وستعرف ان الامة الوحيدة التي كانت تعرف الرب هي اليهود في ذلك الوقت 
و لو حضرتك بس قرات من البداية حتى قبل هذا الكلام من الاصحاح التاسع و في اول عدد 
"اسمع يا اسرائيل انت اليوم عابر الاردن لكي تدخل و تملك شعوبا اكبر و اعظم منك و مدنا عظيمة و محصنة الى السماء " لبقية الايات الى نصك ستجد ان المتحدث الية اسرائيل 
" اذا بيع لك اخوك العبراني او اختك العبرانية و خدمك ست سنين ففي السنة السابعة تطلقة حرا من عندك " 
يا جماعة من فضلكم اللي يتكلم يكون عارف 
كل العهد القديم و وصاياة لاسرائيل يا سيد  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يا سيد اعرف الاول اشعياء بيتكلم عن مين و ادرس كويس 
اعرف و بعدين اتكلم 

هل المسيح اخو موسي ؟؟؟ 
يا سيد اقرا الموضوع كاملا و اعرف ماهي الاسباط يا سيد 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
قولك ان المسيح لم ياتي بشريعة فهذا قولك انت و احتفظ بية لنفسك 

يا سيد اعرف و ادرس اسئلتك تم الاجابة عليها بالنصوص الكاملة اقرا النصوص كاملة 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
المسيح لم ياتي لليهود فقط يا سيد المسيح جاء لكل العالم 
يا سيد اعرف الاول ما تتناولة من دلائل 
حضرتك لا تعلم ما هو سفر التثنية 
لا تعلم ما هي نبؤات اشعياء 
لا تعلم الاسباط و سالت على ان موسى اخو المسيح ؟؟؟
كل اجابات اسئلتك دي موجودة في مداخلتي السابقة 
حتى الاسباط مكتوبة يا سيد
اعرف نبؤات اشعياء في العهد القديم كانت تتناول من كلها تتناول عمانوئيل 
اعرف كويس و اقرا من كان يكلم الرب في سفر التثنية 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تعلق على الاية الاخيرة التي تقول  اقرا الاسراء و المعراج        
ياعزيزي اعرف كويس ماذا يقول اشعياء 
اللة سرت بة نفسة منة و قال مختارى اللذي سرت بة نفسي و خاطبة اللة من السماء 
كل نبؤات اشعياء عن المسيح يا سيد ارجو ان تكون اكثر علما 
ولقد تحققت الاية و هذة النبؤة 
وقد سُرّ الله به " مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي "، بل وهو الوحيد الذي خاطبه الله من السماء 

" مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي "
تحققت يا سيد  هنا 
لوقا 3/21-22  "و لما اعتمد جميع الشعب اعتمد يسوع ايضا و اذ كان يصلي انفتحت السماء و نزل علية الروح القدس بهيئة حسيمة مثل حمامة و كان صوت من السماء قائلا  انت ابني الحبيب بك سررت " 

مرقس 1/10 : و للوقت و هو صاعد من الماء راى ىالسموات قد انشقت و الروح مثل حمامة نازلا عليية و كان صوت من السموات  انت ابني الحبيب اللذي بة سررت "

متى3/16"فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء و اذا السموات قد انفتحت لة فراى روح اللة نازلا مثل حمامة و اتيا علية و صوت من السموات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب اللذي بة سررت "

اقرا و ادرس من فضلك 
مجرد شبهة فقط و تلصقها هذا لا يجوز 
ردي الاولاني كان وافيا جدا و لكنك لم تدقق 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## *S.O.G* (31 يناير 2007)

*ها ها ها...
بهنّيك حبيبي أفادا وستيفن والجميع على طول صبرهم!!!
" وأما ثمر الروح...الصبر و ..."
نفسي أحتضنكم وأقبّلكم يا إخوتي وعزائي في المسيح، إنما لا أستحق أنا الخاطىء.
أعتقد أن الذي يقرأ ما سبق من مذاخلات وشواهد سيفهم حتماً وينال الصواب،بفضل إخوتي وحبايبي.
أظن لا داعي لمزيد من الردود، فقد كمل زشمل الموضوع.
شكراً لك يا الله، شكراً ليك يا أبي ،على إخوتي الرائعين دول.*


----------



## Basilius (31 يناير 2007)

*اشكرك حبيبي الغالي S.O.G 
انت بركتنا كلنا 
ربنا يباركك و يخليك لينا *​


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2007)

يا truth way
لاثبت لك انك لا تعرف حتى الفرق بين الانجيل و الكتاب المقدس
أنت قلت ادلتك ان محمد من الانجيل, يبقى ممكن تتفضل و تضع النصوص من الانجيل فقط؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (2 فبراير 2007)

*
بالنسبة لك يا تروث واي:
اقرأ كل ماسبق ويا مراحب بعقلك المدبّر...-فهمت قصدي..-
وأما لك يا عمار:
لماذا سيبعدنا اليهود عن الاسلام؟
إذا كان اليهودي يؤمن أن الاسلام صح ويريد أن يضرّنا..فهذه آخر نكتة،ولو سمعك واحد يهودي..
وإذا كان يريد أن يبعدنا عنه لأنه خطأ ولأنه يحبنا..فهذه ثاني آخر نكتة -مش عارف هتكون ردود فعل اليهود أمام مشاركتك إيه... ها ها ها-
و تروث واي :اسمحلي أقلك: ماالذي يضمن لي أنك لا تخادع؟
وأما مفاجأتك الكبرى، فلا تتأخر بيها أرجوك..علشان نحنا بنحب المفاجآت الكبرى وخصوصاً من المسلمين -نضحك شويّة يعني..!-
الى اللقاء باسم المسيح.*


----------



## ammar2002 (3 فبراير 2007)

عندي سؤال واحد
انا شاركت في هذا الموضوع وقد تفاجات بعد عدة ساعات بان ردي قد حذف
مع العلم بانني لم اسئ الى احد او اشتم احدا او اتكلم بعبارات ليست علمية او موضوعية
فهل من الممكن ان اعرف لماذا حذفت اجابتي؟


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

ammar2002 قال:


> عندي سؤال واحد
> انا شاركت في هذا الموضوع وقد تفاجات بعد عدة ساعات بان ردي قد حذف
> مع العلم بانني لم اسئ الى احد او اشتم احدا او اتكلم بعبارات ليست علمية او موضوعية
> فهل من الممكن ان اعرف لماذا حذفت اجابتي؟


 

ردك كان خارج الموضوع و لا يمت له بأي صلة!

و يبقى السؤال قائما! اين هي نصوص الانجيل المزعوم انها تبشر بمحمد؟


----------



## mohamed5555 (3 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> ردك كان خارج الموضوع و لا يمت له بأي صلة!
> 
> و يبقى السؤال قائما! اين هي نصوص الانجيل المزعوم انها تبشر بمحمد؟


واين هي النصوص التي تحذر من محمد
اذا اردت ان ناتيك بنصوص صريحة علي نبوة محمد(يعني بها اسمه)
فاعطنا نت نصوص صريحة  للتحذير منه(بها اسمه ايضا)


----------



## قلم حر (3 فبراير 2007)

كيف تفسر أن المطلوب هو اٍسم ؟؟؟؟؟
مشكله كبيره جدا ......هل تستنتج بهذا الأسلوب في كل حواراتك ؟؟؟
ربنا يزيد من صبر كل من يحاورك .
و يوفقك و يزيد من علمك و يقوي فكرك و يدلك على طريق الصواب .


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> واين هي النصوص التي تحذر من محمد





mohamed5555 قال:


> اذا اردت ان ناتيك بنصوص صريحة علي نبوة محمد(يعني بها اسمه)
> فاعطنا نت نصوص صريحة للتحذير منه(بها اسمه ايضا)




لا اله الا المسيح
لما الهروب يا عزيزي؟ ما الذي طرح الموضوع و ما هو وجهته؟
الموضوع بيتكلم عن محمد يبشر به في الانجيل, فأنا نبهت الى ان طارح الموضوع المغيب لا يعرف الفرق بين الانجيل و الكتاب المقدس و هذا يدل على نسخ و لصقه لا على تفكير و بحث
لذلك مادام عنوان الموضوع يتكلم عن بشارة محمد في الانجيل, فأنا اطالب بنصوص من الانجيل

في و لا دا كلام رابين عليه؟


----------



## mena star (3 فبراير 2007)

* هل الديانة المسيحية بشرت بمحمد؟ 

يظن بعض علماء الإسلام أن الكتاب المقدس قد أخبر بمجيء محمد. وذلك لأنهم فسروا بعض الآيات وكأنها تخبر بذلك. :yaka: 

وأهم الآيات التي ظنوا أنها تتنبيء بمجيء محمد هي: 

قول موسى النبي لبني إسرائيل: "يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من إخوتك مثلي له تسمعون" (تثنية 18:15). فقالوا أن إخوة بني إسرائيل هم العرب. ولكن عبارة "من إخوتك" لا تعني العرب، لأنه قال قبل ذلك: "تجعل عليك ملكاً الذي يختاره الرب إلهك. من وسط إخوتك تجعل عليك ملكاً. لا يحل لك أن تجعل عليك رجلاً أجنبياً ليس هو أخاك" (تثنية 17:15). ومن الواضح أنهم لم يجعلوا عليهم ملكاً من العرب، بل من إخوتهم، أي من بني إسرائيل. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن الكتاب المقدس يؤكد لنا بكل وضوح, في العهد الجديد أن هذه نبوة عن المسيح. فالرسول بطرس أكد ذلك في موعظته في (أعمال 26-22:3) وكذلك إستفانوس في خطبته الاستشهادية في (أعمال الرسل2:7) قول المسيح لتلاميذه: "وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد" (يوحنا 16:14) وقوله: "ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق, فهو يشهد لي" (يوحنا 16:26). قال بعض المسلمين أن المعزي هو محمد, لأن كلمة معزي في اليونانية تشبه كلمة أحمد. (ربما تعلم أيها العزيز أن مؤسس طائفة الأحمدية قال أنه هو الذي بشر به المسيح لأن اسمه أحمد بينما نبي الإسلام اسمه محمد). ولكن الدلائل على أنه لم يتكلم عن محمد أو أحمد هي واضحة وكثيرة جداً. 

أولاً: إنه قال عنه: "يمكث معكم (أي مع المؤمنين) إلى الأبد".ومحمد طبعاً لم يفعل ذلك. 
:yahoo: 
ثانياً: لأنه قال لهم أنه روح الحق, وأنه الروح القدس (أعمال الرسل 1:4-5) ومحمد طبعاً ليس هو الروح القدس. 

ثالثاً: قال لهم "أنا أرسله" والمسلمون لا يقبلون أن يكون المسيح هو الذي أرسل محمد. 

رابعاً: أمرهم أن يبقوا في أورشليم (أي مدينة القدس) إلى أن يأتي. 

خامساً: أنهم فعلاً بقيوا هناك وجاء المعزي الذي هو الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين (أعمال الرسل2). والحقيقة هي أنه ليست هناك أي نبوة في الكتاب المقدس عن محمد. ولكن هناك مئات النبوات عن المسيح. عن ولادته من العذراء , وولادته في بيت لحم وعن معجزاته , وعن قداسته , وعن موته لأجل الخطاة , وعن قيامته من الأموات وصعوده إلى السماء.*

*تقبلوا تحياتى ... ولاجدل فى المسيح يسوع له المجد ..*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (3 فبراير 2007)

لو صحيح بشر بمحمد 

طيب لمذا اتى المسيح؟

لماذا لم يختصر الطرق و اتى محمد؟؟؟؟ 



دين الاسلام هو دين التناقض


----------



## mohamed5555 (3 فبراير 2007)

jesus=love قال:


> لو صحيح بشر بمحمد
> 
> طيب لمذا اتى المسيح؟
> 
> ...



شكرا
طول مانتم فاكرين ان احنا سطحيين ومش فاهميين حاجة و طول ما انت عايز تفسر الكتاب المقدس بطريقتك خلاص انت حر
يا عم احنا متناقضين ومش فاهمين حاجة و انتم اصحاب العقول والتفكير و التفسير والعلم
احنا وثنيين وانتم احباب الله
ليرحم الله المسلمين او يعذبهم عشان تستريحم


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> شكرا





mohamed5555 قال:


> طول مانتم فاكرين ان احنا سطحيين ومش فاهميين حاجة و طول ما انت عايز تفسر الكتاب المقدس بطريقتك خلاص انت حر
> يا عم احنا متناقضين ومش فاهمين حاجة و انتم اصحاب العقول والتفكير و التفسير والعلم
> احنا وثنيين وانتم احباب الله
> ليرحم الله المسلمين او يعذبهم عشان تستريحم




لم يطلب منك احد ان توضح ايمانك من وثنيتك
طارح الموضوع ذكر بشارة محمد من الانجيل و انا اطالب بنصوص من الانجيل للمرة الثالثة؟
في رد و لا هروب كالعادة؟


----------



## mohamed5555 (3 فبراير 2007)

ممكن اجيبلك لكن لن تقتنع انت او غيرك لانك لا تصدق الا ناس معينين
 انت حتي لا تصدق عقلك


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> ممكن اجيبلك لكن لن تقتنع انت او غيرك لانك لا تصدق الا ناس معينين
> انت حتي لا تصدق عقلك


 
لا اله الا المسيح
يا اخي العزيز, هات لي النصوص و لنتناقش
هناك الملايين التي تزور الموقع, الا نريد اظهار الحق لهم؟ سيبك مني انا

انا بطلب بنصوص من الانجيل و خلي بالك انا بطلب من فين

بأنتظار النصوص

سلام و نعمة


----------



## mohamed5555 (3 فبراير 2007)

قول المسيح " و أنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزياً باراكليت آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد، روح الحق، الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله، لأنه لا يراه و لا يعرفه، و أما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم و يكون فيكم "(2).

اولا لن ادخل معك في جدليتا الكلمة الشهيرة (باركليت) و لكن سوف اوضح شئ بسيط من سياق الكلام
(روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يعرفه)  و انا اسألك يا عزيزي ما علاقة العالم بالروح القدس الذي تقول انه لم يظهر الا لمجموعة من الناس
هل لاحظت كلمة يقبله العالم  كيف يقبل العالم او لا يقبل شخص لم يراه اصلا؟
مامعني باركليت اخر هل المسيح مثل الروح القدس لكي يقال باركليت اخر؟
ثانياً :
قول المسيح " و متى جاء المعزى الباراكليت الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الأب، روح الحـق الذي من عند الأب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي "(3) .
هل يحتاج المسيح الي شهادة من الروح القدس؟
ثالثا :
قول المسيح " لأنه إن لم أنطق لا يأتيكم المعزى باراكليت و لكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم و متى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية و على بر و على دينونة"(4).
هذا المعزي يبكت العالم علي خطية و علي بر وعلي دينونة؟
 هل الروح القدس يعلم العالم  اذا ما فائدة المسيح؟


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

*ياربي يسوع ارحمني برحمتك 
يا استاذ محمد 
موضوع الباركليت متجاوب علية في القسم حاليا 
اقرا و ستعرف 
لماذا لم تقرا الردود علية و هي امامك 
الموضوع موجود و مردود علية 
اقرا من فضلك *​


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> قول المسيح " و أنا أطلب من الأب فيعطيكم معزياً باراكليت آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد، روح الحق، الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله، لأنه لا يراه و لا يعرفه، و أما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم و يكون فيكم "(2).




من ابسط شروط المحاورة و المناقشة ان تذكر الشاهد على النص, ام انك لا تعرفه لانك تعتمد في مصادرك على النسخ و اللصق فقط؟

اولا, شاهد النص هو يوحنا 14 و العدد 16 :

وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ 

و اراك محتارا تحاول ان تنسب المعزي الى محمد في كلامك التالي:
 




> اولا لن ادخل معك في جدليتا الكلمة الشهيرة (باركليت) و لكن سوف اوضح شئ بسيط من سياق الكلام
> (روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم ان يعرفه) و انا اسألك يا عزيزي ما علاقة العالم بالروح القدس الذي تقول انه لم يظهر الا لمجموعة من الناس
> هل لاحظت كلمة يقبله العالم كيف يقبل العالم او لا يقبل شخص لم يراه اصلا؟
> مامعني باركليت اخر هل المسيح مثل الروح القدس لكي يقال باركليت اخر؟


 
كل هذه محاولة فاشلة و مخزية لانك لم تقرأ السطور التي تلي العدد 16 و ذلك لانك لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس اصلا, لنرى من هو المعزي و ما يسميه السيد المسيح:

في العدد 26 من نفس الاصحاح نرى السيد المسيح يسمي المعزي و يف اللقب للروح القدس:

  وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

ها هو السيد المسيح بنفس الاصحاح و بعد بضعة سطور فقط يبين لنا من هو المعزي بوصفه ان الروح القدس

مفاجأة صحيح؟ طبعا لانك عمرك لم تمسك الكتاب المقدس لتقرأه و تعرف الحق
فلتكن هذه عبرة لك لتقرأ و تبحث بأمانة لا بنسخ و لصق!


ها هو المعزي بتعريفه ان الروح القدس

اذن هل هو توجد عندك نصوص اخرى لنفندها؟


منتظر حد عاقل و قارئ يرد...


----------



## mohamed5555 (3 فبراير 2007)

" وأما متي جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلي جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم ( هو ) بأمور آتيه " 
بص يا سيدي لو عندك ذرة من التفكير وحدك
اخبرني كيف هو روح ( اي بدون جسد)و كيف يسمع و يتكلم
بس و النبي بدون فلسفة
و تاني مرة لاتتهمني بقصر العقل و التفكير انت حتي لاتعرفني


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

1*-الباراقليط يا عزيزي هو روح من ذات اللة نفسة و ليس بشرا وليس انسان 
 " الأَبَدِ  رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/17)
فهو روحا غير مرئيا للبشر و غير ماديا و غير ملموسا 
والحق هنا هو الله، فهو روح الله، الذي انبثق، أي يصدر من ذات الله الآب " رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26). 

†       فالله كما قال الرب يسوع المسيح " روح "؛ " الله روح" (يوحنا4/24)، والباراقليط الصادر منه، المنبثق منه هو روح، روح الحق، روح من روح.
†       " الروح القدس " (يوحنا14/26)، أي روح الله القدوس، كما يوصف دائمًا.



ثانيا فهو غير محدود بمكان و زمان 
 وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ( ἄλλον παράκλητον – allon Parakleton ) لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ  رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/16و17).

‏ 

فهو أبدي لا نهاية له وسيمكث مع الكنيسة إلي الأبد ولن يفارقها أبدًا، وهذه صفة من صفات الله وليست من صفات الإنسان. وهو غير مرئي للعين البشرية، لأنه روح الله الذي لم يره أحد قط بلاهوته؟



†       ولكن التلاميذ كانوا يعرفونه لأنه كان حال فيهم، بعد حلوله يوم الخمسين، كانوا يدركونه بقوّته العاملة فيهم، وبأعماله التي يعملها من خلالهم، سواء بتكلّمه علي ألسنتهم أو بعمل المعجزات علي أيديهم " وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. " (يوحنا14/18).


- سيرسله المسيح من الآب:

" وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي "(يوحنا14/26).

فالروح القدس هو روح الآب كما هو روح الابن أيضًا لأنَّ الآب والابن واحد، لذا يقول الكتاب المقدّس أنَّه روح الابن " ثُمَّ بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إِلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ " (غلاطية4/6)،

وروح المسيح " وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ فَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ" (رومية8/9).

وروح يسوع المسيح " لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَؤُولُ لِي إِلَى خَلاَصٍ بِطِلْبَتِكُمْ وَمُؤَازَرَةِ رُوحِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " (فيليبي1/19).

4 - مجيئه مرتبط بصعود المسيح وتالي له مباشرة:

"  لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ" (يوحنا16/4). كان لابد أن يأتى بعد صعود المسيح مباشرة لأنَّه هو، ‏المسيح، الذي سيرسله من الآب، فإن مجيئه مرتبط بصعود المسيح كروح المميح ليمجده وليذكّرهم بكل ما قاله وعمله المسيح مدة خدمته على الأرض، وقد حلّ الروح القدس علي التلاميذ بعد صعود المسيح بعشرة أيام وكان يقود ‏الكنيسة ويوجّهما ويرشدها. يقول الكتاب عن " فَقَالَ الرُّوحُ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ " (أعمال8/29). ليكرز للخصي الحبشي ، وبعد أداء مهمّته يقول " خَطَفَ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ فِيلُبُّسَ "(أعمال8/39)،

‏ 

وعند كرازة القديس بطرس لكرنيليوس قائد المئة الروماني " قَالَ لَهُ ( بطرس ) الرُّوحُ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَالٍ يَطْلُبُونَكَ " (أعمال10/19)، " فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ " (أع 11/12).

وفي بداية خدمة بولس وبرنابا يقول " قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ " (أع13/2)،

" وَبَعْدَ مَا اجْتَازُوا فِي فِرِيجِيَّةَ وَكُورَةِ غَلاَطِيَّةَ مَنَعَهُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالْكَلِمَةِ فِي أَسِيَّا. فَلَمَّا أَتَوْا إِلَى مِيسِيَّا حَاوَلُوا أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى بِثِينِيَّةَ فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمُ الرُّوحُ " (أع16/6و7)،

وبعد مجمع أورشليم الأوّل قال التلاميذ في مستهلّ إعلان ما قرّره المجمع " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ غَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ " (أعمال15/28).

وكان " الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يَشْهَدُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ  " عما سيحدث لبولس الرسول (أع20/23).

وكان الروح القدس هو الذي يقيم الأساقفة " الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ " (أعمال20/28).

وتكرّر في سفر الرؤيا عبارة " مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ " (رؤيا2/7و11و17و29؛ 3/6و13و22).



  يأت ليشهد للمسيح ويمجّده لأنه سيأخذ مما له ويخبر به:‏

" وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ" (يوحنا14/26).

" وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26).

" لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ " (يوحنا16/7-15).



ربنا يرحمنا جميعا *[/COLOR]


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> " وأما متي جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلي جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم ( هو ) بأمور آتيه "





mohamed5555 قال:


> بص يا سيدي لو عندك ذرة من التفكير وحدك
> اخبرني كيف هو روح ( اي بدون جسد)و كيف يسمع و يتكلم
> بس و النبي بدون فلسفة
> و تاني مرة لاتتهمني بقصر العقل و التفكير انت حتي لاتعرفني




لا اله الا المسيح 
مالك و مال تفكيري و عقلي؟ السيد المسيح يعرف من هو المعزي بقوله في العدد 26 من نفس الاصحاح:

وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

السيد المسيح بنفسه يعرف من هو المعزي بكونه الروح القدس

يبقى اللف و الدوران ليه؟


----------



## truth way (3 فبراير 2007)

انا كتب ردا علي الموضوع وايضا حذف.
والله اني لست خاسرا واذا لم تصدقوني فلابد ان نلتقي يوم القيامه امام الديان.
ولن اكتب فيه في هذه الاوقات لاني لا اجد سوي العدائيه ولكي ابرا ذمتي اذا اي مسيحي يريد النقاش والحقيقه فانا املك ايميل عالياهووو.
في النهايه والله انا لست خاسر ومتيقن بالاسلام مليون في المئه .
الله اذا علم اخلاص العبد وان كان عابد نار ليهديه الي الحق(ان الله لا يرضي لعباده الكفر)


----------



## mohamed5555 (3 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح
> مالك و مال تفكيري و عقلي؟ السيد المسيح يعرف من هو المعزي بقوله في العدد 26 من نفس الاصحاح:
> 
> وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.
> ...




لف ايه ودوران و بعدين معلش رد لي علي السؤال ده كمان
وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.
هل علم الروح القدس اصحاب المسيح كل شئ اذا فماذا كان يفعل المسيح طوال هذه السنوات؟
هل الروح القدس يذكر اصحاب المسيح بما قاله المسيح بعد ثلاث ايام فقط(هل هذه فترة لنسيان تعاليم المسيح)؟
اليس من الممكن ان المسيح في هذه الاية يخاطب المسيحيين جميعا في كل زمان و يخبرهم بان الروح الحق سوف يعود ليذكرهم بتعاليمه؟
مرة اخري هل الروح يسمع و يتكلم؟


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

truth way قال:


> انا كتب ردا علي الموضوع وايضا حذف.
> والله اني لست خاسرا واذا لم تصدقوني فلابد ان نلتقي يوم القيامه امام الديان.
> ولن اكتب فيه في هذه الاوقات لاني لا اجد سوي العدائيه ولكي ابرا ذمتي اذا اي مسيحي يريد النقاش والحقيقه فانا املك ايميل عالياهووو.
> في النهايه والله انا لست خاسر ومتيقن بالاسلام مليون في المئه .
> الله اذا علم اخلاص العبد وان كان عابد نار ليهديه الي الحق(ان الله لا يرضي لعباده الكفر)


 
اي رد هذا يا عزيزي
عنوان موضوعك و محتواه ليس لهما علاقة ببعضهما
انت تقول نصوص من الانجيل عن محمد و انت تأتيني بنصوص من العهد القديم
عندك نصوص جديدة غير التي طرحها اخوك المسلم تفضل و الا خلي القارئ يتفرج على فضيحتكم بكونكم لا تعرفون حتى الفرق بين الانجيل و الكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> لف ايه ودوران و بعدين معلش رد لي علي السؤال ده كمان
> وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.
> هل علم الروح القدس اصحاب المسيح كل شئ اذا فماذا كان يفعل المسيح طوال هذه السنوات؟
> هل الروح القدس يذكر اصحاب المسيح بما قاله المسيح بعد ثلاث ايام فقط(هل هذه فترة لنسيان تعاليم المسيح)؟
> ...


 

كالعادة, ها هو المسلم بعد ما يعرف جهله بنصوص الكتاب المقدس يقفز لموضوع اخر
موضوعنا محمدك في الانجيل و وضحنا ان المعزي هو الروح القدس و ليس غيره
تبقى اسئلتك التهربية هذه لو حاب تسمع الاجابة عليه تطرحها في موضوع اخر

و يبقى السؤال قائما, اين هو النص من الانجيل الذي يبشر بمحمد


----------



## mohamed5555 (3 فبراير 2007)

بص يا سيد روك انا لست بحاجة الي شهادة كتاب مع( احترامي ) كتاب شهد الغرب قبل المسلمين انه مع كثرة الترجمة و ايدي النساخ اصبح غير ما كان عليه
اذا اردت ان تفتح اذنيك وعقلك و تستمع الي صوت غير صوت علماؤك فسوف تجد الاجابة
انا جيبت لحضرتك النصوص و انت لم تعترف بها و لم ترد علي اسئلتي


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

*الروح القدس كان يتكلم من خلال التلاميذ و تبشيرهم بالسيد المسيح وكان يرشدهم 

 " فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ " (أع 11/12).
" قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ " (أع13/2)،
 الروح القدس هو الذي يقيم الأساقفة " الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ " (أعمال20/28).

اذن فالروح القدس كان يتكلم من خلال تلاميذ الرب 
واول حلولة تكلمهم بلغات مختلفة باختلاف البلاد التي سوف يبشروا بيها 

اذن 
قلنا ان الروح القدس هو روح اللة و منبثق من الاب و جاء ليشهد للمسيح الرب 
وهو منبثق من الاب 
وهو غير محدود بمكان و زمان 
اذن **هل محمد كان محدود بزمان و مكان ام لم يكن محدود مثل الروح ؟؟؟؟
هل محمد شهد للمسيح الرب انة هو الالة المتجسد و الفادي و الماحي و حمل اللة ؟؟؟؟
هل شهد محمد لفكرة التجسد اصلا ؟؟؟؟
هل تكلم محمد على لسان التلاميذ ؟؟؟
هل كان محمد مع التلاميذ انذاك ؟؟؟*والسؤال الاهم ايضا *هل محمد منبثق من الاب ؟؟؟؟
هل اخذ محمد من الاب والابن و اعطانا و اعطى التلاميذ على فمهم ؟؟؟؟؟*

الرب يرحمنا من الكذب و التدليس


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> بص يا سيد روك انا لست بحاجة الي شهادة كتاب مع( احترامي ) كتاب شهد الغرب قبل المسلمين انه مع كثرة الترجمة و ايدي النساخ اصبح غير ما كان عليه





mohamed5555 قال:


> اذا اردت ان تفتح اذنيك وعقلك و تستمع الي صوت غير صوت علماؤك فسوف تجد الاجابة
> انا جيبت لحضرتك النصوص و انت لم تعترف بها و لم ترد علي اسئلتي





شايفين حال المسلم بعد ما يتزنق؟ يبدأ بتكذيب النصوص

يا اخي كلامك معناتها انك فلست لان شبهتك بالمعزي و ردينا عليها من كلام السيد المسيح بأنه الروح القدس
يبقى لو عندك نصوص اخرى لنفندها, تفضل بطرحها او صف على جنب و خلينا نحاور مسلم اخر

و يبقى السؤال مطروحا, اين بشر الانجيل بمحمد؟


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> بص يا سيد روك انا لست بحاجة الي شهادة كتاب مع( احترامي ) كتاب شهد الغرب قبل المسلمين انه مع كثرة الترجمة و ايدي النساخ اصبح غير ما كان عليه
> اذا اردت ان تفتح اذنيك وعقلك و تستمع الي صوت غير صوت علماؤك فسوف تجد الاجابة
> انا جيبت لحضرتك النصوص و انت لم تعترف بها و لم ترد علي اسئلتي





ردك كان متوقع 
بعدما هربت من اجابة كل النصوص 
وبعدما هربت من اجابة استاذ ماي روك 
ولم تعلق على كلمة واحدة من كلامي 
انت اللذي لم يرد على الاسئلة 
انت مع الاسف اللذي تجهل ما تتكلم بة


----------



## mohamed5555 (3 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> ردك كان متوقع
> بعدما هربت من اجابة كل النصوص
> وبعدما هربت من اجابة استاذ ماي روك
> ولم تعلق على كلمة واحدة من كلامي
> ...



فعلا انا اجهل ما اتكلم به


----------



## Basilius (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> " وأما متي جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلي جميع الحق لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم ( هو ) بأمور آتيه
> احكم انت هل في هذه الاية ما يدل ان انه يتكلم عن طريق تلاميذ الرب
> كل ما يسمع يتكلم به و يخبركم.....يتكلم مع من ويخبر من




*اكبر دليل على جهلك انك سئلت السؤال دة 
فعلا اخبر الروح القدس التلاميذ بالوحي و نبئهم بكثير من الاشياء 
وتكلم روح اللة في توصيل رسالة الانجيل الى البشر عن طريق التلاميذ وعلى لسان التلاميذ 
اعرف الاول الكلام كان موجة لمين 
واقرا المداخلات السابقة ستعرف انة كان يتكلم على لسان التلاميذ 
ويخبر التلاميذ بالوحي الالهي 

ولماذا لم تجاوب على الاسئلة المطروحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
يااخي كل مرة بتكتب فيها بتثبت جهلك بالكتاب المقدس 
وتثبت انك لم تقرا ما كتب *


----------



## My Rock (3 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> فعلا انا اجهل ما اتكلم به


 
طيب مادام لا تعرف شيئا و تعترف بجهلك, ابقى صف على جنب و خلينا نشوف لو في مسلم اخر يضع لنا اي نص عن محمد في الانجيل


----------



## mohamed5555 (5 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> طيب مادام لا تعرف شيئا و تعترف بجهلك, ابقى صف على جنب و خلينا نشوف لو في مسلم اخر يضع لنا اي نص عن محمد في الانجيل



عارف ان انت هتقول كده
انت عايز تثبت لنفسك ايه؟
كلامك كله مردود عليه والكهنة بتوعك اللي بيفسروا علي مزاجهم مش حجة عليا عند ربنا
و تاريخهم معروف و اسأل دان براون وفولتيير و برنارد شو
و الاسئلة لم ترد عليها


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 فبراير 2007)

*صديقي محمد555555555........:
أنا وجدت ان الاجابة كافيو ووافية،بكل وضوح ومن كلام المسيح قلنا لك{المعزي هو الروح القدس}!
أنا وجدت مشكلتك هي أنك لاتعلم ماهو الروح ولا تعرف ماذا يعني كيان الروح، والدليل أن المسلمين لا يعتمدون على الروح في إيمانهم،ففي حوار لي مع الأخ حازم هنا قال أن القلب والعقل وجهان لعملة واحدة وهي إيمان المسلم،فقمت بالتوضيح أن تلك العملة مزوّرة لخلوّها من ختم الله المعطى بالروح القدس.
أنت لا تعرف إن كان الروح يسمع أو يتكلم أو ....
حتى أنك لا تؤمن أن الله روح!
رغم ذلك يطيب لنا اعترافك: أنا جاهل...
إذا كنت جاهل،فاقرأ لتتعلم،ولا ترد بعد الآن بمثل تلك الردود الصبيانية التي تنم عن خيبة أمل.
المعزّي هو الروح القدس الأقنوم الثالث من أقانيم الله الواحدة.
سأعتبر جدلاً معك صديقي المسلم أن محمد هو البارقليك أو الفارقليط...
--------------------------------
بخصوص كلمة PARACLETE والتى ذكرت أنها تعنى المحمود سأفترض جدلاً أن الفارقليط إشارة إلى النبى فدعنى اوجز تعليقاتى فى نقاط : 

1- أن كان الفارقليط هو محمد فالفارقليط هو روح الله إذن محمد هو روح الله وروح الله غير محدود لكن محمد محدود والغير محدود لا يدرك بالنظر لكن محمد أدركه الكثيرين بالنظر. ( إذن فالفارقليط ليس هو محمد) 

2- الفارقليط هو من السماء ومن طبيعة الآب ومحمد من طبيعة الأرض من آدم{بشر}. ( إذن فالفارقليط ليس هو محمد) 

3- الفارقليط كان مع الحواريون وفى وسطهم ومحمد لم يكن مع الحواريون ولا فى وسطهم . ( إذن فالفارقليط ليس هو محمد) 

4- بعد 10 أيام من صعود المسيح للسماء ظهر الفارقليط للحواريين ومحمد ظهر بعد أكثر من 600 عام. ( إذن فالفارقليط ليس هو محمد) 

5- الفارقليط يمكث إلى الأبد ولكن محمد توفى بعد 63 سنة. ( إذن فالفارقليط ليس هو محمد) 

6- الفارقليط سيرسله الآب باسم المسيح إذن محمد رسول المسيح. وهذا لا يقولة احد( إذن فالفارقليط ليس هو محمد) 

7- الفارقليط يشهد للمسيح وليس العكس أن المسيح يشهد لمحمد( إذن فالفارقليط ليس هو محمد) 

وهكذا كما ترى يا صديقى أن هذا الآيات الكريمة لا تشير إلى محمد من قريب أو بعيد ولكنها اشارة الى الروح القدس وأدعوك ياصديقى أن تقرأ الأيات مرة اخرى. 
------------------------------------------------------
بخصوص قولك:
[[كلامك كله مردود عليه والكهنة بتوعك اللي بيفسروا علي مزاجهم مش حجة عليا 
عند ربنا
و تاريخهم معروف و اسأل دان براون وفولتيير و برنارد شو
و الاسئلة لم ترد عليها]]
1-كلامنا مردود عليه؟
أرجو منك إثبات ذلك بالرد عليه ولو كان نقل لتلك الرود حتى نعرف الحق ونهتدي له -إن كنت صادقاً-
2-الحجة عليك أنك رافض الروح المجدد والمكمل كل ما كان وما سيكون.
نحن لا نتحاور لكي ندينك*كما يفعل معظم المسلمين* بل لنبشّرك،ولك الخيار،لأننا لا نسر بهلاك أحبّاءنا.
3-هات أجوبة دان براون و و و في موضوع جديد للنقاش المثمر -إن كنت صادقاً-
4-أما الأسئلة لم نرد عليها-؟؟؟؟؟!!!- فإنك ومع احترامي الشديد تخادع وتحاول الهرب،ولا تثريب عليك إذ أن كاتب الموضوع قد ولّى هارباً بشكل هادىء،وغاب عن موضوعه الخاص،لأنه اقتنع ضمنيّاً ولكنه لا يريد الحق،بل الحوريات العاريات و و -مع احترامي طبعاً.
===========================
أتمنى أن تكون قد فهمت الآن،فأفادا أخي قد أوفى جواب الموضوع مع إخوته، والزعيم صقله، وأنا أكّدته،فهل من تساؤل؟
لا أظن لأنه لا مجال للمخادعة هنا،لن تستطيع ومع الأسف أن تطبّق قول رسولك -الحرب خدعة - وتخادع، لأنه قد استدّ كل فم معارض، لأن فم الرب تكلّم...هللويا.
أتركك بأمل أن تحسّن موقفك.
باسم المسيييح أختم.
آمين.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*


----------



## truth way (5 فبراير 2007)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي.
انا لن اكتب اعداد جديده الا اذا اقتنعت ان هذه اللاعداد تدل علي سيدنا عيسي فمن الطبيعي ان يبشر العهد القديم بسيدنا عيسي عالعموم الفصل بيني وبينكم الاعداد وما تحتويه من معاني .
ولكي لا يتشعب الموضوع انا ساعيد كتابه عدد عدد ونناقشه بالعقل والادله انا اسف لانني اعد نقل الادله مره اخري (((صبركم معانا))) اصل المسلمين ناس بيحبوا الجرجره فمعليش استحملونا.:smil12::smil12:
الدليل الاول:-
من سفر اشعياء:
«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. 2لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 3قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. 4لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ».
5هكَذَا يَقُولُ اللهُ الرَّبُّ، خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَاشِرُهَا، بَاسِطُ الأَرْضِ وَنَتَائِجِِهَا، مُعْطِي الشَّعْبِ عَلَيْهَا نَسَمَةً، وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا رُوحًا: 6«أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْدًا لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُورًا لِلأُمَمِ، 7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ، لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ، مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.
8«أَنَا الرَّبُّ هذَا اسْمِي، وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لآخَرَ، وَلاَ تَسْبِيحِي لِلْمَنْحُوتَاتِ. 9هُوَذَا الأَوَّلِيَّاتُ قَدْ أَتَتْ، وَالْحَدِيثَاتُ أَنَا مُخْبِرٌ بِهَا. قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْبُتَ أُعْلِمُكُمْ بِهَا».
10غَنُّوا لِلرَّبِّ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً، تَسْبِيحَهُ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ. أَيُّهَا الْمُنْحَدِرُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَمِلْؤُهُ وَالْجَزَائِرُ وَسُكَّانُهَا، 11لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا، الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا. 12لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ. 13الرَّبُّ كَالْجَبَّارِ يَخْرُجُ. كَرَجُلِ حُرُوبٍ يُنْهِضُ غَيْرَتَهُ. يَهْتِفُ وَيَصْرُخُ وَيَقْوَى عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ.         انتهي.
والان سانقل كلامي عن هذه الاعداد

أ\





> هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ)اشعياء 42\1
> انظروا انه قال عبدي فمن المستحيل ان يكون المسيح لان المسيح اله واذا لم تكن للمسيح فهي لمن اذا... او في خيار اخر انها للمسيح بس بشرط ان يكون المسيح عبد الله وليس اله.:


 انا قلت اذا كان عن المسيح اذا فهو عبد عبد عبد اوكي
ب\انت قلت





> (1) أنَّ لقب عبد الرب المقصود هنا هو لقب المسيح بعد التجسّد


 اقول لك هنا في تناقض رهيب لا الله قال هذا الكلام (سفر اشعياء)قبل ولاده يسوع اذا فكيف يكون كلامك هذا!!!
ج\





> (لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ).
> 
> من المعروف ان المسيح قد صاح عند صلبه(الهي الهي لما تركتني) وقد صاح في اليهود يا اولاد الافاعي.


د\





> (لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ)
> 
> سؤال هل وضع المسيح الحق في الارض؟؟؟ وفي قوله (وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته) وهل لسيدنا عيسي شريعه بمعنب هل جاء بشريعه الاجابه كلا لانه جاء ليكمل شريعه سيدنا موسي والامر بعكس سيدنا محمد حيث جاء بشريعه جديده وانتشرت في انحاء العالم.


ه\[(QUOTE]7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ، لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ، مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ).[/QUOTE]
هل جاء المسيح ليفتح عيون العمي اي الضالون ام جاء ليفدي العالم علي حسب قولكم!!!
من المعرف ان سيدنا محمد جاء الي قوم كفار عباد اوثان اي بمعني اخر جاء الي قوم في ظلمه وقد اخرجهم الي النور كما  قال تعالى: {هو الذي ينزل على عبده آيات بينات ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور)
و\





> 10(غَنُّوا لِلرَّبِّ أُغْنِيَةً جَدِيدَةً، تَسْبِيحَهُ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ. أَيُّهَا الْمُنْحَدِرُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَمِلْؤُهُ وَالْجَزَائِرُ وَسُكَّانُهَا، 11لِتَرْفَعِ الْبَرِّيَّةُ وَمُدُنُهَا صَوْتَهَا، الدِّيَارُ الَّتِي سَكَنَهَا قِيدَارُ. لِتَتَرَنَّمْ سُكَّانُ سَالِعَ. مِنْ رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ لِيَهْتِفُوا. 12لِيُعْطُوا الرَّبَّ مَجْدًا وَيُخْبِرُوا بِتَسْبِيحِهِ فِي الْجَزَائِرِ.)


انا قلت في مداخله لي ان هذه الا تصف بصوره مباشر الحج فنجد الله عز وجل يقول ايها المنحدرون من كل مكان غنو للرب اغنيه وليهتفوا وليعطوا الرب مجدا فنجد الملاحظ هنا ان الجبال هنا هي جبال عرفه والمنحدرون هنا الحجيج والاغنيه والتسبيح هنا قولهم (لبيك الهم لبيك لبيك لا شريك لك لبك ان الحمد والنعمهة لك والملك لا شريك لك لبيك)
والان انا اتهيت ومنتظر اقولكم...


----------



## Fadie (5 فبراير 2007)

*نعم المسيح فى تجسده كان عبدا*



> اقول لك هنا في تناقض رهيب لا الله قال هذا الكلام (سفر اشعياء)قبل ولاده يسوع اذا فكيف يكون كلامك هذا!!!


 
*هذه نبوة يا استاذ و تممها المسيح*

*مت 12:18 هوذا فتاي الذي اخترته حبيبي الذي سرّت به نفسي.اضع روحي عليه فيخبر الامم بالحق.*



> هل جاء المسيح ليفتح عيون العمي اي الضالون


 
*من اين اتيت بهذا التأويل؟!*



> من المعرف ان سيدنا محمد جاء الي قوم كفار عباد اوثان اي بمعني اخر جاء الي قوم في ظلمه وقد اخرجهم الي النور كما قال تعالى: {هو الذي ينزل على عبده آيات بينات ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور)


 
*أليس هذا هو الذى رأى الاعمى فعبث و تولى؟*



> الملاحظ هنا ان الجبال هنا هي جبال عرفه


 
*دليلك؟!*



> والمنحدرون هنا الحجيج


 
*دليلك؟!*



> والاغنيه والتسبيح هنا قولهم (لبيك الهم لبيك لبيك لا شريك لك لبك ان الحمد والنعمهة لك والملك لا شريك لك لبيك)


 
*دليلك؟!*

*هنقضيها كلام مرسل ولا ايه؟*


----------



## mohamed5555 (5 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة انا سألت سؤال و احد وعايز احابته بدون قص و لزق نصوص
هل الروح(بدون جسد) تسمع و تتكلم؟
اذا لم تجيب علي السؤال فتاكد ان كلمة الروح القدس مدسوسة علي النص بطريقة فجة
و بعدين هل تقصد ان المسلمين لا يفهموا ولذلك لم يعرفوا الاناجيل
ماشي اذا كان المسلمين لا يفهموا فما رأيك في الكتاب و المفكريين العظماء مثل فولتيير و برنارد شو ونيتشة و فيكتور هوجو و الذين قالو بان كتابك لا يحترم العقل السوي و ان كهنتك يستغلون الدين للسيطرة  و الدليل هجر الناس للدين في اوروبا بسبب سيطرة رجال الكنيسة
يا سيدي الفاضل بدلا من ان تتهمنا بعدم الفهم اسأل نفسك لماذا ترك الناس اللي بتفهم دينك؟
و بعدين دان براون صاحب شفرة دافنشي اللي كتب ان المسيح انسان و كمان تزوج من مريم المجدلية كمان ما بيفهمش؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 فبراير 2007)

*سؤال مقبول أن تقول:لماذا يترك الناس الدين المسيحي؟
جاوب على: لماذا يترك الكثير من البشر الدين الاسلامي تلق الرد الذي يناسب خلفيّتك.
على العموم، نعم دان براون وبقية الشلة لا يحيون بحسب الروح بل بحسب الجسد، وبالتالي هم لايفهمون في الأمور الروحية بتاتاً.
قد تسد هذه الآية كل فم:
"أظهرت للبسطاء ما أخفيته عن الحكماء والفهماء"*
*لأنه ها فم الرب تكلّم!*
*سيد تروث ويي:
أظن أنك بدأت تلف وتدور، وهذا ما يثير سخط القرّاء الأحباء،أرجو منك قراءة الردود مجدداً، والتقيّد بطلبات السيد اللامع أخي فادي، لأنه رائع.
وذلك لكي ترقى بحوارك إلى مستوى الأمور المتعلقة بالخلاص، ألست معي في ذلك؟
أتمنى أن أرى شيئاً جديداً للرد،وألّا أدخل ثانية بلا فائدة...!
سلام المسيح العظيم عليكم ^_^
*


----------



## mohamed5555 (5 فبراير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> *سؤال مقبول أن تقول:لماذا يترك الناس الدين المسيحي؟
> جاوب على: لماذا يترك الكثير من البشر الدين الاسلامي تلق الرد الذي يناسب خلفيّتك.
> على العموم، نعم دان براون وبقية الشلة لا يحيون بحسب الروح بل بحسب الجسد، وبالتالي هم لايفهمون في الأمور الروحية بتاتاً.
> قد تسد هذه الآية كل فم:
> ...


لا يا عزيزي الذين هربو من المسيحية لانهم فقدوا الثقة في رجال الكنيسة بعد عصور الظلام الذين سيطروا علي الناس باسم المسيح
و بعد انتشار الاعلام و كشف المستور في الكنائس في اوروبا و غيرها
و بعدين حد الردة اللي انت بتلمح ليه مش حد الردة اللي بيخلي الناس تصلي في المساجد خمس مرات في كل انحاء العالم كله
يعني الواحد لو لم يصلي هنقتله


----------



## truth way (5 فبراير 2007)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي .
وحابدا ارد بموضوعيه عن كلام Fadie .


> هذه نبوة يا استاذ و تممها المسيح


يا زميلنا هو قال (هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، ) واضحه انه قال هوذا عبدي يعني اسم اشاره يعني هنا تجسد فعلا اي  قبل ولادته    هذا ما فهمنته والله اعلم
2\





> هل جاء المسيح ليفتح عيون العمي اي الضالون
> 
> من اين اتيت بهذا التأويل؟!


انا لم اتي به من نفسب بل من الكتاب المقدس وذلك من قوله (7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ، لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ، مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.)
هذه هي الاعداد.
3\





> الملاحظ هنا ان الجبال هنا هي جبال عرفه
> 
> دليلك؟!
> 
> ...


سبحان الله والله مش عارف اعمل ايه بعد ده ,طب فهمني انت داير دليل ايه بس فهمني انا جيت باعداد وجيت بعبادات في الاسلام(الحج) وطابقتهم فقط لا غير وابقي انت داير دليل ايهخ بالضبط ام تقصد انني اكذب  عالعموم افتح اي سايد بيتكلم عن الحج واركانه وطابق بينهم


----------



## النمر_2009 (5 فبراير 2007)

_اطلب تفسير تلك النصين:_

_إنجيل متَّى 17 عدد10-11 هكذا : وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولا. (11) فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء_

_إنجيل يوحنا 1 عدد25 : فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد إن كنت لست المسيح ولا إيليا ولا النبي._

_وربنا يهدى الجميع_


----------



## Fadie (6 فبراير 2007)

> _إنجيل متَّى 17 عدد10-11 هكذا : وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولا. (11) فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء_


 
هكذا دائما هو الباطل يخاف النور و الحق

هل تجرا يا زميل على وضع العدد التالى مباشرة؟؟؟؟؟؟

*10 وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة ان ايليا ينبغي ان يأتي اولا.*
*11 فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم ان ايليا يأتي اولا ويردّ كل شيء.*
*12 ولكني اقول لكم ان ايليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما ارادوا.كذلك ابن الانسان ايضا سوف يتألم منهم.*

*فهل جاء محمد قبل المسيح يا زميل؟
*


----------



## Fadie (6 فبراير 2007)

> _إنجيل يوحنا 1 عدد25 : فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد إن كنت لست المسيح ولا إيليا ولا النبي_


 
لقد ورد عن الرب يسوع المسيح في العهد القديم حوالي 400 نبوّة صريحة ومباشرة غير النبوات الرمزية وغير المباشرة. وقد لقّبت هذه النبوات الرب يسوع المسيح بالكثير من الألقاب الإلهية مثل عمانوئيل " الله معنا " (اش7 :14)، و " الإله القدير " (اش9 :6)، وابن الله الجالس عن يمين الآب " قال الرب لربي أجلس عن يميني " (مز110 :1)، وكذلك الألقاب البشرية مثل " نسل المرأة " (تك3 :15)، و " نسل إبراهيم "، " وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله.لا يقول وفي الانسلال كأنه عن كثيرين بل كأنه عن واحد وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح " (تك22 : 18؛غل3 :16)، و " نسل إسحق " (تك26 :4)، و " نسل يعقوب " (تك28 :14)، و " النبي " (تث18 :15-19)، و " ابن داود " (مز89 :4)، و " المسيح الرئيس " (دا9 :24). ومن أكثر الألقاب التي رسخت في ذهن الشعب اليهودي وقت مجيء المسيح لقب المسيح والذي كان أكثر شيوعا وانتظارا " المسيح المنتظر " ولقب ابن داود علامة على مجيئه من نسل داود وأخيرا النبي نسبة إلى نبوة موسى النبي عنه.
لأن المسيح بتجسده ومسحه بالروح القدس مارس ثلاث وظائف هم النبي فترة ما قبل الصلب والقيامة كقول القديس بطرس بالروح: " يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيرا ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس لان الله كان معه " (أع10 :38)، والكاهن فقد تنبأ عنه الكتاب أنه سيكون كاهنا على رتبة ملكي صادق: " اقسم الرب ولن يندم. أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق" (مز110 :4)، " مدعوّا من الله رئيس كهنة على رتبة ملكي صادق " (عب5 :10)، عندما علق على الصليب إذ دخل إلى الأقداس بذبيحة نفسه " وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بل بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبديا " (عب9 :12)، ثم الملك بعد صعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب " مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم " (يو18 :36)، كـ " ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب " (رؤ19 :16).

وعندما سأل اليهود المعمدان يقول الكتاب: " فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ أني لست أنا المسيح. فسألوه إذا ماذا. إيليا أنت؟ فقال لست أنا. النبي أنت؟ فأجاب لا. فقالوا له من أنت لنعطي جوابا للذين أرسلونا. ماذا تقول عن نفسك؟ قال أنا صوت صارخ في البرية قوّموا طريق الرب كما قال اشعياء النبي " (يو1 :20-23).

وهنا نلاحظ أنهم سألوه عن إيليا وكان اليهود يتوقعون مجيء إيليا قبل مجيء المسيح حسب نبوة ملاخي النبي: " هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتي واضرب الأرض بلعن " (ملا4 :5و6).
وبالفعل جاء يوحنا المعمدان كما قال الملاك لزكريا أبوه " ويتقدم أمامه (أي أمام الرب) بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " (لو1 :17).
وكما قال الرب يسوع المسيح عندما سأله تلاميذه: " فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضا سوف يتألم منهم. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ انه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان " (مت17 :10-13). 
فقد جاء يوحنا المعمدان برح إيليا النبي الناري وقوته ولم يأت بشخص إيليا بنفس أسلوب إيليا وقوته النارية، لذا قال أنه ليس إيليا.
ولما سألوه أن كان هو المسيح أو النبي فقد استخدما لقبين من ألقاب المسيح المنتظر، وكون سؤالهم مرة عن المسيح ومرة عن النبي فهذا لا يعني أن هناك نبوّات عن شخصين بل أما سوء فهم منهم للنبوّات أو مجرد تغيير للسؤال ليحصلوا منه على معرفة حقيقة شخصه.
أما ما يختص بالنبي الذي تنبأ عنه موسى النبي فقد قال: " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من أخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت. قال لي الرب قد أحسنوا فيما تكلموا. أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط أخوتهم مثلك واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه" (تث15:18-19).
وهنا التأكيد واضح أنه سيكون من وسط بني إسرائيل ومن أخوة موسى " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من أخوتك مثلي"، أي من وسط بني إسرائيل لا من خارجهم. وقد حدد الكتاب المقدس كيفية ونقاط التماثل الجوهرية بين موسى النبي وهذا النبي المنتظر في قوله، في نفس سفر التثنية " ولم يقم بعد نبي في إسرائيل مثل موسى الذي عرفه الرب وجها لوجه في جميع الآيات والعجائب التي أرسله الرب ليعملها في ارض مصر بفرعون وبجميع عبيده وكل أرضه وفي كل اليد الشديدة وكل المخاوف العظيمة التي صنعها موسى أمام أعين جميع إسرائيل " (تث10:34-12).
وكذلك في قوله في النبوة ذاتها " يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من أخوتك مثلي. له تسمعون. حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا أعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضا لئلا أموت. قال لي الرب قد أحسنوا فيما تكلموا ". فقد كانت النبوة أيضا مرتبطة بطلب إسرائيل أن لا يتعامل مع الله وجها لوجه، أي يكون التعامل من خلال نبي أو الأنبياء. 
كما أن مثيل موسى له شروط محددة لخصتها النبوّة في ثلاث حقائق لابد أن تكون وهي:
1 – التعامل مع الله مباشرة، وجهاً لوجهٍ وفماً لفمٍ، بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلان والوحي الإلهي، "ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه " (خر11:33). قال الله ذاته لمريم النبية وهرون الكاهن أخوي موسى النبي " أن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا أستعلن له في الحلم أكلمه. وأما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو أمين في كل بيتي. فماً إلى فمٍ وعيانا أتكلم معه لا بالإلغاز. وشبه الرب يعاين " (عد6:12-8).
2 – وتقوم مهمته على المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة التي يعملها الله على يده كما فعل مع موسى أما أعين المصريين وبني إسرائيل. 
3 – أن يقطع عهداً مع الله كما قطع موسى النبي عهداً مع الله في حوريب: " قال الرب لموسى اكتب لنفسك هذه الكلمات. لأنني بحسب هذه الكلمات قطعت عهدا معك ومع إسرائيل. وكان هناك عند الرب أربعين نهارا وأربعين ليلة لم يأكل خبزا ولم يشرب ماء. فكتب على اللوحين كلمات العهد الكلمات العشر وكان لما نزل موسى من جبل سيناء ولوحا الشهادة في يد موسى عند نزوله من الجبل أن موسى لم يعلم أن جلد وجهه صار يلمع في كلامه معه. فنظر هرون وجميع بني إسرائيل موسى وإذا جلد وجهه يلمع. فخافوا أن يقتربوا إليه. فدعاهم موسى. فرجع إليه هرون وجميع الرؤساء في الجماعة.فكلمهم موسى. وبعد ذلك اقترب جميع بني إسرائيل. فأوصاهم بكل ما تكلم به الرب معه في جبل سيناء. ولما فرغ موسى من الكلام معهم جعل على وجهه برقعا "(خر27:34-33؛ تث11:9).
وهذا ما تحقق في المسيح جوهرياً لا شكلياً، ولم يتحقق في غيره مطلقاً، لأنه وبرغم عدم التماثل بين موسى والمسيح في بعض الأمور غير الهامة فالمماثلة بين موسى والمسيح هي مماثلة في الأمور الجوهرية الخاصة بالنبوة ذاتها وليس في مجرد الأمور الحياتية العادية مثل الولادة من أبوين والزواج والإنجاب التي يتماثل فيها جميع الناس. فقد تماثلا في الثلاث نقاط الجوهرية وهي: 
1 – فكما كلم الله موسى وجها لوجه وفما لفم وعاين شبه الرب، كان الرب يسوع المسيح هو كلمة الله وصورة الله الذي من ذات الله " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور " (كو15:1)، والذي يعرف الله الآب المعرفة الحقيقة حيث يقول " أنا أعرفه لأني منه وهو أرسلني " (يو29:7)، " كل شيء قد دفع إليّ من أبي. وليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب. ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له" (مت27:11)، " الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر " (يو18:1).
2 – وكما صنع الله على يدي موسى النبي المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة أمام بني إسرائيل والمصريون، صنع المسيح آلاف المعجزات والعجائب أمام بني إسرائيل والكثير من الذين من الأمم مثل الخلق وإقامة الموتى وشفاء جميع أنواع الأمراض وتحويل الماء إلى خمر وإشباع الآلاف من قليل من الخبز والسمك والمشي على الماء وتهدئة الريح الهائج والبحر العاصف بكلمة الأمر من فمه الطاهر وإقامة نفسه من الأموات بل وصعوده إلى السماء 00الخ 
3 – وكما قطع موسى النبي عهداً مع الله صنع المسيح العهد الجديد بدمه " هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا " (مت28:26)، " كما سبق وتنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم " ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب واقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا. ليس كالعهد الذي قطعته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكتهم بيدهم لأخرجهم من ارض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذي اقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام يقول الرب.اجعل شريعتي في داخلهم واكتبها على قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلها وهم يكونون لي شعبا " (أر31:31و32). أنها شريعة روحية تكتب على القلوب وليست مجرد شريعة فروض وحدود وثواب وعقاب، إنما شريعة حب.
ومن ثم فالتماثل المزعوم، الذي يقال عنه، بين موسى ومن يزعمون أنها نبوّة عنه لا يصح أن يكون هو المقياس لأنه تماثل بعيد تماماً عن التماثل المقصود في النبوة والمقصود في النبي الآتي، بل وينطبق على معظم البشر وينطبق على معظم الأنبياء أيضا


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> لا يا عزيزي الذين هربو من المسيحية لانهم فقدوا الثقة في رجال الكنيسة بعد عصور الظلام الذين سيطروا علي الناس باسم المسيح
> و بعد انتشار الاعلام و كشف المستور في الكنائس في اوروبا و غيرها
> و بعدين حد الردة اللي انت بتلمح ليه مش حد الردة اللي بيخلي الناس تصلي في المساجد خمس مرات في كل انحاء العالم كله
> يعني الواحد لو لم يصلي هنقتله



صديقي:
1- أنا لم ألمّح أبداً إلى حد الردّة!!!!
2-الذين فقدوا ثقتهم في الكنيسة على حد قولك ،لم يعرفوا ما هي الكنيسة،وهذا يثبت جهلهم الروحاني..
فالكنيسة هي أنا وإخوتي وكل مسيحي حق.
3-ولاحظ أنهم اعتمدوا في إيمانهم على العيان، وسلكوا بحسب الجسد، وهذا يثبت جهلهم الروحي...
4-ولاحظ أنه ليس لهم غيرة على بيت الرب،فهربوا بدل أن يقاوموا باسم المسيح،وهذا يثبت ذلك أيضاً.
5-وإنهم نسوا أنه"إذ لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم،يسوع ابن الله، قد اجتاز السماوات، فلنتمسك بالإقرار"
فرئيس كهنتنا هو يسوع المسيح، هو هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد، فنحن لذلك مسيحيين أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد، لأن إيماننا مبني على كلمة الله الحية المثبّتة في السماوات،لا على أوضاع بعض الكنائس المزيفة المبنية على المطامع!
6-هذا وإن أصحابك قد اعتمدوا في إيمانهم على الحقيقة وهذا خطأ..
المسيحي لا يعتمد على الحقيقة والعيان، بل على الحق والايمان المعطى بنعمة رب المجد.
على العموم:
"ما أوسع الباب وأرحب الطريق المؤدي إلى الهلاك، وكثيرين هم الذين يسلكونها!!!"
فلنقس جهلنا ومعرفتنا بقدر جهلنا ومعرفتنا بالإنجيل، لا بالعلم الذي ينفخ..
فالمسيح قال: اطلبوا أولاً ملكوت الله وبرّه
لا كمحمد الذي قال: اطلبوا العلم ولو في الصين!!
لاحظوا الفرق، يتّضح جليّاً من هو من السماء ومن هو من العالم!
أتمنى النور لجميع البشر.
سلام.


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2007)

الان بعد ما رديتوا يا ابطال على اسألة المسلمين التشتيتية

أين محمد في الانجيل؟


----------



## hanan0 (6 فبراير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> هكذا دائما هو الباطل يخاف النور و الحق
> 
> هل تجرا يا زميل على وضع العدد التالى مباشرة؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


==============================================================خلق الله محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم قبل آدم (محمد اول من خلق من الناس وكان اخر من بعث من الرسل


----------



## steven gerrard (6 فبراير 2007)

ياحنان انا صراحه بأقف مزبهل امام ردودك اللولبيه دى

بقى محمد كان مخلوق قبل ادم ( وكان متعان فى الثلاجه مثلا)

ولو افترضنا كده

طيب رسالته ليه ماجتش قبل المسيح؟؟؟؟؟؟
لكى يتم ما قيل * ان ايليا ينبغي ان يأتي اول

ياريت تردى ردود منطقيه وفكرى الاول قبل ماتكتبى
*


----------



## النمر_2009 (7 فبراير 2007)

هكذا دائما هو الباطل يخاف النور و الحق

نعم كلامك ممتاز 

اين كلامى عن اثبات ان ايلياء هو احمد هو سيدنا محمد يافادى؟

حذفته ولامن شاف ولامن درى سكتى،مش تقول السبب ولااعتبره خوف من الحقيقه !!!!!!!!!1

وعلى العموم ان لم تورد لى سبب حذف اثباتى ان ايليا هو احمد ساورده مره اخرى متفقين ،علشان نكون على بينه.
_______________________________________________________

هل تجرا يا زميل على وضع العدد التالى مباشرة؟؟؟؟؟؟

2 ولكني اقول لكم ان ايليا قد جاء 

 حينئذ فهم التلاميذ انه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان

***************************************************
وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت

1 فسألوه اذا ماذا. ايليا انت. فقال لست انا. النبي انت. فاجاب لا

سوالى 

ايهما الصادق يوحنا المعمدان النبى واعظم من نبى ام فهم التلاميذ وقول يسوع؟

هل يوحنا المعمدان لم يعلم انه مرسل بروح وقوه ايليا؟وان كان يعلم لماذا اخفى؟


فهل جاء محمد قبل المسيح يا زميل؟

نعم جاء ولكن قبل مجى السيد المسيح الثانى وهذا مايشير اليه يسوع(فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم ان ايليا يأتي اولا ويردّ كل شيء)


وهنا نلاحظ أنهم سألوه عن إيليا وكان اليهود يتوقعون مجيء إيليا قبل مجيء المسيح حسب نبوة ملاخي النبي: " هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتي واضرب الأرض بلعن

أنهم سألوه عن إيليا وكان اليهود يتوقعون مجيء إيليا قبل مجيء المسيح .كذبت يازميل

وذلك لعده اسباب:

*انظر ترتيب اسالتهم ليوحنا المعمدان:

فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح. 

21 فسألوه اذا ماذا. ايليا انت. فقال لست انا. النبي انت. فاجاب لا. 

الاول :المسيح

الثانى :ايليا 

والثالث :النبى

فاايليا هو النبى اما المسيح فهو السيد المسيح ،يعملوا جيدا ان هناك نبى ياتى من بعد السيد المسيح هو ايليا وهو النبى ولهذا جاءت تساولاتهم بهذا الشكل

*نبوه ملاخى تتحدث عن اخر الانبياء قبل مجى يوم الرب اليوم العظيم(هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف)

هل يوحنا المعمدان اخر نبى ام المسيح اخر نبى؟

ملحوظه :باعترافك ان المسيح نبى (اقيم لهم نبيا مثلك)وطبعا علشان حضرتك مبطقها على يسوع اذن فيسوع نبى

فهل يسوع هو ايليا ام يوحنا المعمدان ؟

ويتقدم أمامه (أي أمام الرب) بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا 

من اين ربط ان هذا الكلام يخص نبوه ملاخى؟

نبوه ملاخى تتكلم عن ايليا جسد وروح وهذا يتحدث عن روح فقط؟

ارجو التوضيح.........

فقد جاء يوحنا المعمدان بروح إيليا النبي الناري وقوته ولم يأت بشخص إيليا بنفس أسلوب إيليا وقوته النارية، لذا قال أنه ليس إيليا

اذن ليس المقصود بايليا هو يوحنا المعمدان ،لان النبوه تتحدث عن ايليا جسد وروح

فى انتظارك.


----------



## Basilius (7 فبراير 2007)

*لية بتحور في الكلام يا نمر لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هاخذ نقطة بسيطة بس من كلامك و ردك على الاستاذ فادي 
حضرتك قلت عندما سالك السيد فادي فهل جاء محمد قبل المسيح يا زميل؟
اجبت حضرتك وقلت 

نعم جاء ولكن قبل مجى السيد المسيح الثانى وهذا مايشير اليه يسوع(فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم ان ايليا يأتي اولا ويردّ كل شيء)

يا اخي لماذا لم تستشهد بالمقطع كلة لية يا حج ؟
" فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضا سوف يتألم منهم. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ انه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان " (مت17 :10-13). 
جبت المجىء الثاني دي منين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذن فقد جاء ايليا قبل المسيح 
وقال لك الاستاذ فادي 
وهنا نلاحظ أنهم سألوه عن إيليا وكان اليهود يتوقعون مجيء إيليا قبل مجيء المسيح حسب نبوة ملاخي النبي: " هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتي واضرب الأرض بلعن " (ملا4 :5و6).
وبالفعل جاء يوحنا المعمدان كما قال الملاك لزكريا أبوه " ويتقدم أمامه (أي أمام الرب) بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " (لو1 :17).

ما الصعب في هذا ؟

ولما سألوه أن كان هو المسيح أو النبي فقد استخدما لقبين من ألقاب المسيح المنتظر، وكون سؤالهم مرة عن المسيح ومرة عن النبي فهذا لا يعني أن هناك نبوّات عن شخصين بل أما سوء فهم منهم للنبوّات أو مجرد تغيير للسؤال ليحصلوا منه على معرفة حقيقة شخصه.
وما الصعب في هذا ايضا؟؟؟*


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

لية بتحور في الكلام يا نمر لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟

قول الكلام ده لقساوسه استاذه تحريف

يا اخي لماذا لم تستشهد بالمقطع كلة لية يا حج ؟
" فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا
وهنا نلاحظ أنهم سألوه عن إيليا وكان اليهود يتوقعون مجيء إيليا قبل مجيء المسيح حسب نبوة ملاخي النبي: " هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم 

النبوءه تتحدث عن روح ايليا ام جسد؟

من هو اخر نبى هل المسيح ام يوحنا المعمدان؟

ولما سألوه أن كان هو المسيح أو النبي فقد استخدما لقبين من ألقاب المسيح المنتظر، وكون سؤالهم مرة عن المسيح ومرة عن النبي فهذا لا يعني أن هناك نبوّات عن شخصين بل أما سوء فهم منهم للنبوّات أو مجرد تغيير للسؤال ليحصلوا منه على معرفة حقيقة شخصه.
وما الصعب في هذا ايضا؟؟؟

لماذا سالوه ان كان المسيح اولا وايليا ثانيا ان كان هم على يقين بان ايليا سياتى قبل المسيح؟

فى انتظار اجابتك


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

*" هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتي واضرب الأرض بلعن " (ملا4 :5و6).

 ويتقدم أمامه (أي أمام الرب) بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " (لو1 :17).

يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبيا من وسطك من أخوتك مثلي

ولما سألوه أن كان هو المسيح أو النبي فقد استخدما لقبين من ألقاب المسيح المنتظر، وكون سؤالهم مرة عن المسيح ومرة عن النبي فهذا لا يعني أن هناك نبوّات عن شخصين بل أما سوء فهم منهم للنبوّات أو مجرد تغيير للسؤال ليحصلوا منه على معرفة حقيقة شخصه*.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*النبوءه تتحدث عن روح ايليا ام جسد؟
لماذا سالوه ان كان المسيح اولا وايليا ثانيا ان كان هم على يقين بان ايليا سياتى قبل المسيح؟
من هو اخر نبى هل المسيح ام يوحنا المعمدان؟*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*اقرا النصوص جيدا و اربطها ببعض وهتعرف اجابة اسئلتك المجاب عنها اصلا *


----------



## mohamed5555 (8 فبراير 2007)

النمر_2009 قال:


> لية بتحور في الكلام يا نمر لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> قول الكلام ده لقساوسه استاذه تحريف
> 
> ...


والله يا استاذ نمر انت فعلا كلامك محترم و يؤخذ ماخذ الجد
و السؤال الان اذا كان الاخوة المسيحيين يطالبوننا نحن المسلمين باثبات نبوة محمد من الانجيل لكي تكون نبوة شرعية و قد جئنا بايات من الانجيل توضح بشرية السيد المسيح وجئنا بايات من الانجيل تفيد بقدوم نبي اخر  الان يطالبوننا بتفسير هذه الايات علي راي القساوسة
ما الحجة علي المسلمين الانجيل ام تفسير القساوسة للانجيل؟
و اذا اجاب الاخوة المسيحيين باننا كمسلمين يجب ان نأخذ بتفسير القساوسة  فهل سمع اصحاب المسيح كلام كهنة اليهود حينما كذب كهنة اليهود بالمسيح؟


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

mohamed5555 قال:


> والله يا استاذ نمر انت فعلا كلامك محترم و يؤخذ ماخذ الجد
> و السؤال الان اذا كان الاخوة المسيحيين يطالبوننا نحن المسلمين باثبات نبوة محمد من الانجيل لكي تكون نبوة شرعية و قد جئنا بايات من الانجيل توضح بشرية السيد المسيح وجئنا بايات من الانجيل تفيد بقدوم نبي اخر  الان يطالبوننا بتفسير هذه الايات علي راي القساوسة
> ما الحجة علي المسلمين الانجيل ام تفسير القساوسة للانجيل؟
> و اذا اجاب الاخوة المسيحيين باننا كمسلمين يجب ان نأخذ بتفسير القساوسة  فهل سمع اصحاب المسيح كلام كهنة اليهود حينما كذب كهنة اليهود بالمسيح؟



*كلامك دة كلة تبلة و تشرب ميتة 
لم تاتي باية واحدة من الانجيل بمفهوم مسيحي توضح نبوة المدعو محمد 
و المناقشات في هذا الموضوع و مناقشاتك انت تثبت ذلك و تثبت جهلك 
وهذا الموضوع خير دليل 
اية الهبل و التخريف دة اية دخل موضوعنا بكهنة اليهود 
اما كون انكم لا تستطيعوا الاتيان بالتفاسير فهذا اكبر دليل على الجهل و الخبث في المحاورة 
مداخلات عقيمة *


----------



## steven gerrard (8 فبراير 2007)

*برده يا حنان مردتيش عليا

انا بقولك لو محمد هو ايليا ماجاش ليه قبل المسيح كما تقول النبؤه

انا ماليش دعوه هو اتخلق اول واحد ولا اخر واحد انا بتكلم هو جه امتى لكى تتم النبؤه

ارجو الرد على سوالى هذا بدون احاديث 

ردى عليا فى النقطه دى بس
*


----------



## hanan0 (8 فبراير 2007)

حرر للخروج عن الموضوع 
Athanasius


----------



## hanan0 (8 فبراير 2007)

حرر للخروج عن الموضوع 
مالنا احنا و مال قضية الصلب و الفداء دلوقتي ؟
كاني اكلم جماد 
Athanasius


----------



## النمر_2009 (8 فبراير 2007)

_افادا انا سالت اسئله جاوبنى عليها بالدليل ممكن ولا صعبه:

يا اخي لماذا لم تستشهد بالمقطع كلة لية يا حج ؟
" فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا
وهنا نلاحظ أنهم سألوه عن إيليا وكان اليهود يتوقعون مجيء إيليا قبل مجيء المسيح حسب نبوة ملاخي النبي: " هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم 

النبوءه تتحدث عن روح ايليا ام جسد؟

من هو اخر نبى هل المسيح ام يوحنا المعمدان؟

ولما سألوه أن كان هو المسيح أو النبي فقد استخدما لقبين من ألقاب المسيح المنتظر، وكون سؤالهم مرة عن المسيح ومرة عن النبي فهذا لا يعني أن هناك نبوّات عن شخصين بل أما سوء فهم منهم للنبوّات أو مجرد تغيير للسؤال ليحصلوا منه على معرفة حقيقة شخصه.
وما الصعب في هذا ايضا؟؟؟

لماذا سالوه ان كان المسيح اولا وايليا ثانيا ان كان هم على يقين بان ايليا سياتى قبل المسيح؟

فى انتظار اجابتك_


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 فبراير 2007)

اين ادلتك اخى الحبيب الرجاء من الجميع الصلاة من اجل كل مسلم حتى ينير الرب يسوع قلبة وعقلة ويعرف الحق والحق يحررة والرب قريب لمن يدعوة ......


----------



## Basilius (8 فبراير 2007)

افادا انا سالت اسئله جاوبنى عليها بالدليل ممكن ولا صعبه:[/QUOTE]
*من اول مداخلة الاستاذ فادي الى الان و الاجابات تتكرر وتقول لم يجاوبني احد *







> النبوءه تتحدث عن روح ايليا ام جسد؟



*هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتي واضرب الأرض بلعن " (ملا4 :5و6).

ويتقدم أمامه  بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " (لو1 :17).*




> من هو اخر نبى هل المسيح ام يوحنا المعمدان؟



*" فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا*

*ويتقدم أمامه  بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " (لو1 :17).*


> لماذا سالوه ان كان المسيح اولا وايليا ثانيا ان كان هم على يقين بان ايليا سياتى قبل المسيح؟


*ويتقدم أمامه  بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " (لو1 :17).*

*و للمرة الثالثة لو ربطت بين كل الايات ستجد اجابتك *


----------



## mrkadora (9 فبراير 2007)

انا مسلم واريد معرفه شى واحد فقط لانى لا اعرف الكثير عن الدين المسيحى  هل سيدنا عيسى اله ام ابن الله ام زو طبيعتين ارجو الردمن الاخوه المسيحين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

_هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتي واضرب الأرض بلعن " (ملا4 :5و6).

ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " (لو1 :17).__


_واين التوافق بين النصين؟ممكن حضرتك توضح وتجاوب على هذه الاسئله 

*النبوه تتحدث عن اخر نبى:هل يسوع ام يوحنا المعمدان اخر نبى؟

*النبوه تتحدث عن ايليا شحم ولحم وليس روح تتجسد فى احد والنص الاخر يتحدث عن اتيان يوحنا بروح ايليا 

فايهما نصدق​
ارجو ان تجاوب ولا تقول لى اقرا النص 

فى الانتظار_


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

*كل الاجابات موجودة من اول مداخلة الاستاذ فادي الى اخر مداخلة 
اقراهم و ستعرف هل حددت النبوة روح او جسدا او روح و جسد ام لم تحدد*


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

و ستعرف هل حددت النبوة روح او جسدا او روح و جسد ام لم تحدد

حسنا النبوه حددت جسد وليس روح هو ده اللى عرفته من كلامه

ممكن حضرتك توضح اكثر لو كان لديك اعتراض على كلامى والا سيكون كلامى صح

واين الاجابه على سوالى الثانى

*النبوه تتحدث عن اخر نبى:هل يسوع ام يوحنا المعمدان اخر نبى؟

فى الانتظار يابطل


----------



## النمر_2009 (9 فبراير 2007)

عذرا 

 النبوه حددت جسد  شحم ولحم اى نبى اخر الزمان سياتى هو بنفسه  وليس روح تتجسد فى احد  هو ده اللى عرفته من كلامه

مع انتظار اجابه السوال الثانى والتعليق


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

*النبوة تتحدث عن اخر نبي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل هذا تفسيرك ام اجتهادك ؟؟؟؟؟
سارسل لكم ايليا  تتحدث عن اخر نبي؟؟؟؟؟
سالت سيادتك  من هو اخر نبي المسيح ام يوحنا 
و اجبتك  بالايات و النصوص التي سبق و تم اجابتك بها من اول الموضوع 
من هو اخر نبي المسيح ام يوحنا المعمدان  تاني ؟؟؟؟
الاجابة موجودة بالاعلي و شرح الاستاذ فادي موجود و اجابتي موجودة 
المسيح يقول ايليا قد جاء قبلة و لم يعرفوة وعملوا بة كل ما ارادوا و النبوة تتحقق عن يوحنا بانة اتي بروح ايليا و قوتة ليرد قلوب الاباء الى الابناء و العصاة الى فكر الابرار 

افهم يا سيد 
الايات مرة اخرى لمن لة عقلا و فكرا طاهرا و ليس خبيثا 

هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم والمخوف. فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على آبائهم لئلا آتي واضرب الأرض بلعن " (ملا4 :5و6).

" فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا

ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعبا مستعدا " (لو1 :17).*


----------



## Basilius (11 فبراير 2007)

> يسوع فى كتابك نبى لو على اجابتك يبقى اخر نبى هو يسوع مش يوحنا المعمدان ويبقى كده كتابك باطل لانه اخطا



_*فعلا جاهل 
اما انك تبطل كتابي على مزاجك فدي مشكلتك انت وحدك 
تمت الاجابة على جميع اسئلتك ما المطلوب ؟*_


----------



## My Rock (18 فبراير 2007)

لا ارى اي تقدم في الموضوع

الاخ طارح الموضوع يدعي دليل بشارة محمد من الانجيل, و النص الوحيد الذي وضعه عضو اخر ردينا عليه

و يبقى السؤال يطرح نفسه, أين نصوص البشارة بمحمد من الانجيل؟


بتخلي نفسك في مواف بايخة ليه يا مسلم لما تعرف حالك ان مصدرك الوحيد النسخ و اللصق؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> لا ارى اي تقدم في الموضوع
> 
> الاخ طارح الموضوع يدعي دليل بشارة محمد من الانجيل, و النص الوحيد الذي وضعه عضو اخر ردينا عليه
> 
> ...



عزيزى المسلم اين دليلك ع ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد نبى الاسلام ؟ عزيزى المسلم ادعوك ان تعرف الحق وان تتبع الحق والحق سوف يحررك :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## hanan0 (20 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> عزيزى المسلم اين دليلك ع ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد نبى الاسلام ؟ عزيزى المسلم ادعوك ان تعرف الحق وان تتبع الحق والحق سوف يحررك :Love_Mailbox:



البشارة الأولى: قال متى في الإصحاح الثالث مخبراعن يوحنا المعمدان – يحيى عليه السلام – أنه قال: (أنا أعمدكم بالماء – وذلك للتوبة وغفران الخطايا – ولكن هناك شخص قادم بعدي وهو أقوى مني، لدرجة أنني لا أستحق حل سيور حذائه، وسيعمدكم بالروح والنار)


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> البشارة الأولى: قال متى في الإصحاح الثالث مخبراعن يوحنا المعمدان – يحيى عليه السلام – أنه قال: (أنا أعمدكم بالماء – وذلك للتوبة وغفران الخطايا – ولكن هناك شخص قادم بعدي وهو أقوى مني، لدرجة أنني لا أستحق حل سيور حذائه، وسيعمدكم بالروح والنار)


 
يوحنا المعمدان قصد السيد المسيح و هذا ما اعلنه بالظبط عندما طلب المسيح ان يعمد على يد يوحنا المعمدان في مرقس الاصحاح الاول و من العدد 29 الى 35

Joh 1:29  وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ. 
Joh 1:30  هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ يَأْتِي بَعْدِي رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي. 
Joh 1:31  وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ. لَكِنْ لِيُظْهَرَ لِإِسْرَائِيلَ لِذَلِكَ جِئْتُ أُعَمِّدُ بِالْمَاءِ». 
Joh 1:32  وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ. 
Joh 1:33  وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لِأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
Joh 1:34  وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ».


واضح جدا انك يا اخت حنان ليس لك اي معرفة بالانجيل و لم تقرأيه ابدا...

مع الاسف نشوف شبهات من ناس لا تقرأ و تفقه شيئا...


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 فبراير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> يوحنا المعمدان قصد السيد المسيح و هذا ما اعلنه بالظبط عندما طلب المسيح ان يعمد على يد يوحنا المعمدان في مرقس الاصحاح الاول و من العدد 29 الى 35
> 
> Joh 1:29  وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ.
> Joh 1:30  هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ يَأْتِي بَعْدِي رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي.
> ...



استاذى ماى روك الغالى اسمح لى اضحك بجد مش عارف اقول لاختى حنان اية ولكن سؤالى لة هل هذة الايات هى بشارة ع محمد نبى الاسلام ارجومن الاخت حنان ان تقراءة الايات كويس وانتى احكمى بنفسك هل هذة الايات تنطبق ع محمد والعجب ان حتى  الشيوخ وعلماء الاسلام الذين تكلموا عن هذا الموضوع بالتحديد لم يذكروا اية واحد من اللى ذكرتية يا اختى العزيزة لكن مجهودك رائع ربنا يباركك وينور قلبك وعقلك لتعرفى الالة الواحد وان تعرف طريق الحق الذى هو فى يسوع المسيح رب المجد والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 فبراير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> البشارة الأولى: قال متى في الإصحاح الثالث مخبراعن يوحنا المعمدان – يحيى عليه السلام – أنه قال: (أنا أعمدكم بالماء – وذلك للتوبة وغفران الخطايا – ولكن هناك شخص قادم بعدي وهو أقوى مني، لدرجة أنني لا أستحق حل سيور حذائه، وسيعمدكم بالروح والنار)


هذا تفسير الاية يا اختى العزيزة 
http://popekirillos2.bizhat.com/bible/tafseer/matew.htm


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (20 فبراير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> بشارة سفر أعمال الرسلجاء في كتاب فراكسيس قول رئيس الحواريين:ذل (إنه قد حان أن يبتدأ من بيت الله)  (وتفسير ك أن بيت الله الذي ذكره الحواري هو مكة، وفيها كان ابتداء الحكم الجديد لا من غيرها



وهذا يا اختى العزيزة تفسير سفر اعمال الرسل بالكامل هدية منى لان يسوع قال مجانا اخذتم مجانا تعطوا http://popekirillos2.bizhat.com/bible/tafseer/rosol.htm


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

2





> .  أن يوحنا قدم المسيح عليه السلام إلى قومه وطلب منهم طاعته واتباعه،الاأنه أخبرهم بوضوح أن ثمة كوكبا آخر عظيما هو الأخير الخاتم الممجد عند الله.



*ايها الكاذب الجاهل المدلس اليك الاية 
يوحنا 1/ 29 " وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا الية فقال هوذا حمل اللة اللذي يرفع خطية العهالم  هذا هو اللذي قلت عنة ياتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي لانة كان قبلي *




> 3.  لم يكن عيسى هو المقصود عند يوحنا،


ايها الكاذب االاية السابقةتجيبك 
واليك اية اخرى بجانب السابقة 
*يوحنا 1/35"وفي الغد ايضا كان يوحنا واقفا هو و اثنان من تلاميذة فنظر الى يسوع ماشيا فقال هوذا حمل اللة " *4.                     





> مع اعتقاد الكنائس النصرانية بأن المسيح إله أو ابن إله، إلا أن كونه معمداعلى يد يوحنا المعمدان يثبت أن الأمر بالعكس تماما، فلو كان عيسى هو الشخص الذي تنبأ به يوحنا على أنه أقوى منه، وأنه سيعمد بالروح وبالنار – لما كان هناك ضرورة أو معنى لتعميده في النهر على يد يوحنا وهو الشخص الأقل منه .


*اقل وصف ليك انك كاتب جاهل لا تعلم عن المسيحية و تكتب بجهل و حماقة 
يوحنا 1/34 "وانا قد رايت و شهدت انة هذا هو ابن اللة " *5.            





> تضاربت الأناجيل في موقف يوحنا من عيسى: فهو في أحدها يرسل التلاميذ يسألونه: هل أنت النبي الذي سيأتي أم ننتظر واحدا آخر؟ أما يوحنا كاتب الإنجيل فقد أثبت أن يوحنا لما رأى عيسى قال: انظروا حمل الله. ففي النص الأول: يتبين أن يوحنا لم يكن يعرف حقيقة المسيح، وفي النص-ذكر وصفامغايرا للنبي المبشر به.


*ممكن تذكر بالنص ان يوحنا شك في المسيح ؟؟؟؟*
6





> .  لا يمكن أن يكون يوحنا هو سلف عيسى المبشر به بالمعنى الذي تفسر فيه الكنائس بعثته، لأن من مهام هذا الرسول المبشر به أنه يمهد الطريق، وأنه يأتي فجأة إلى هيكله ويقيم السلام. فإذا اعتبر أن هذه المهام قد أسندت الى يوحنا – فنستطيع أن نؤكد أنه فشل في تحقيقها فشلا ذريعا= لأن كل الذي قام به يوحنا تجاه عيسى عليهما السلام أنه استقبله على نهر الأردن وعمده فيه – كما زعموا -.



*اهدى يا حج و اوزن كلامك 
من اللذي يمهد الطريق ؟؟؟ 
ومن اللذي ياتي فجاة و يدخل هيكلة ؟؟؟ 
هل تقصد في الصفتين معا يوحنا ؟؟؟؟  
كيف فشل يوحنا يا جاهل ؟؟؟
" وانا رايت وشهدت ان هذا هو ابن اللة " *



> أما البراهين أو الأدلة  على أن يوحنا قد بشر بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهي:


 *البراهين على جهالتك و زيفك و تدليسك *


> 1.  يتأكد من هذه النبوة شيء واحد وهو أن النبي الذي تمت البشارة بقدومه معروف لدى كافة الرسل والأنبياء=وا لا لما اعترف شخص معصوم هذا الاعتراف المتواضع.


*مين اللي اعترف و اعترف باية ؟؟؟
قصدك بانة شهد للمسيح انة هو حمل اللة ؟؟
" وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا الية فقال هوذا حمل اللة اللذي يرفع خطية العالم هذا هو اللذي قلت عنة ياتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي لانة كان قبلي " *


> 2.  أن إنكار الرسالة المحمدية هو إنكار أساسي لكل الوحي الإلهي، وكافة الرسل الذين بشروا به، لأن جميع الأنبياء معا لم ينجزوا العمل الهائل الذي أنجزه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده في فترة قصيرة لم تتجاوز ثلاثة وعشرين عاما.


*وحي الهي اية يا محمدي ؟؟؟ مال الوحي و مال محمدك ؟؟؟ اقرا الايات السابقة يا محمدي يا جاهل *


> 3.  اعتراف يوحنا بأن "محمدا" صلى الله عليه وسلم أعلى منه وأسمى قدرا- يتضح ذلك من قوله "هو أقوى مني" وبمقارنة ما كان عليه يوحنا بما كان عليه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، نجد أن الواقع يشهد أن محمد ص كان هو الأقوى الذي بشر به يوحنا، يتضح ذلك من خلال الصورة المأساوية التي ترسمها الأناجيل لنهاية يوحنا حيث يسجن ثم يقطع رأسه ويقدم على طبق، بينما نرى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل مكة دخول الفاتح العظيم، ويدمر الأصنام، ويطهر الكعبة، والكفار مستسلمون له ينتظرون حكمه فيهم.


*بقى يوحنا بشر بمحمد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هعيدلك الاية تاني يا محمدي 
" وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا الية فقال هوذا حمل اللة اللذي يرفع خطية العالم هذا هو اللذي قلت عنة ياتي بعدي صار قدامي لانة كان قبلي " 
" وانا رايت و شهدت ان هذا هو ابن اللة " 
" فنظر الى يسوع ماشيا فقال هوذا حمل اللة " 
بتفسروا الانجيل على هواكم لية يا كذبة يا مدلسين يا اتباع ناكح الميتة 
متى تتعقلوا و تناقشوا بامانة ؟ *



> 4.  أخبر يوحنا عن الغضب القادم أو العذاب القادم على اليهود والكفار المعاندين للرسل. وهذا العذاب الذي تنبأ عنه، منه ما تحقق بعد ثلاثين سنة في بني إسرائيل، ومنه ما أعلنه هو وأخوه المسيح عليهما السلام عن قدوم رسول الله الذي سوف ينتزع جميع الامتيازات من اليهود، ولم يتحقق هذا إلا على يد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي دمر حصونهم، وطردهم من ديارهم، ولقد أنذرهم يوحنا من هذا العذاب الآتي إذا لم يؤمنوا برسل الله الصادقين وعلى رأسهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم – بقوله: (من الذي أخبركم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتي).



*برضة بشر بمحمد ؟؟؟؟ 
بجد مش لاقي وصف اوصفك بية *5.  6.                                              





> أن أتباع يوحنا كانوا يعرفون كل المعرفة أن عيسى عليه السلام لم يكن هو الشخص المقصود، وقد اعتنقوا الإسلام عندما جاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.


*" وانا قد رايت و شهدت ان هذا هو ابن اللة " 
" و في الغد ايضا كان يوحنا واقفا هو و اثنان من تلاميذة فنظر الى يسوع ماشيا فقال هوذا حمل اللة فسمعة التلميذان يتكلم فتبعا يسوع " 
اتباع يوحنا اعتنقوا الاسلام بعد ما قالهم يوحنا عن المسيح عندما راة " هذا هو اللذي قلت عنة ياتي بعدي " 

يا حنان بكل اسف لا تعلمي شيئا عن ما تتكلمين 
وتنقلين من كاتب احمق مزور كاذب 
كلمة جهل قليلة جدا في وصفكم *


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

> 1. أن نفس كلمة -بعد=تستبعد عيسى بكل وضوح من أن يكون هو النبي المبشر به، لأن عيسى ويوحنا ولدا في سنة واحدة وعاصر أحدهما الآخر، وكلمةبعدهذه تدل على مستقبل غير معلوم بعده.



*مش عارف ليه ياحنان بتفسرى على مزاجك
بعدى هنا مش مقصود بيها الميلاد لكن مقصود بها المعموديه والنبوه
فيوحنا عمد بالماء فقط ولكن المسيح اعطانا معموديه الماء والروح
وكذلك ابتدأ عمل المسيح (المسيا المنتظر) بعد يوحنا

هذا هو المقصود بكلمه بعدى
*



> 2. أن يوحنا قدم المسيح عليه السلام إلى قومه وطلب منهم طاعته واتباعه،الاأنه أخبرهم بوضوح أن ثمة كوكبا آخر عظيما هو الأخير الخاتم الممجد عند الله.




برده تفسيرات لولبيه
مش عجباكى الايه دى ولا ايه

وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ. 
Joh 1:33  وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لِأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.  Joh 1:34  وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ»
 



> 3. لم يكن عيسى هو المقصود عند يوحنا، لأنه لو كان الأمر كذلك لتبع عيسى وخضع له، ولكنا نجده على العكس من ذلك إذ نجده يعظ ويعمد ويستقبل الأتباع في حياة المسيح عليهما السلام.




برده تفسيرات غريبه من وحى الخيال
عندما بدأ المسيح عمله وهو فى سن ال30
كان يوحنا قد دخل السجن ونرى الايه تقول

"أمّا يوحنا فلما سمع في السجن بأعمال المسيح​ أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه، ​ وقال له: أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟!"​

​


> 4. مع اعتقاد الكنائس النصرانية بأن المسيح إله أو ابن إله، إلا أن كونه معمداعلى يد يوحنا المعمدان يثبت أن الأمر بالعكس تماما، فلو كان عيسى هو الشخص الذي تنبأ به يوحنا على أنه أقوى منه، وأنه سيعمد بالروح وبالنار – لما كان هناك ضرورة أو معنى لتعميده في النهر على يد يوحنا وهو الشخص الأقل منه .





يا ست حنان 

 * حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل إلى الأردن إلى يوحنا ليعتمد منه  **ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا : أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك ، وأنت تأتي إلي*
*فأجاب يسوع وقال له : اسمح الآن ، لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر . حينئذ سمح له  *

المسيح كانسان يهودى اكمل الشريعه وتعمد من يوحنا وهذا ما تقوله الايات فياريت بلاش تفاسير وجدال عقيم




> 5. تضاربت الأناجيل في موقف يوحنا من عيسى: فهو في أحدها يرسل التلاميذ يسألونه: هل أنت النبي الذي سيأتي أم ننتظر واحدا آخر؟ أما يوحنا كاتب الإنجيل فقد أثبت أن يوحنا لما رأى عيسى قال: انظروا حمل الله. ففي النص الأول: يتبين أن يوحنا لم يكن يعرف حقيقة المسيح، وفي النص-ذكر وصفامغايرا للنبي المبشر به.




تعالى نشوف كده الاباء الاولين ردو عليكى وقالو ايه

لقد أدرك القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان أن انتقاله قد اقترب جدًا،  وأن رسالته أوشكت أن تنتهي تمامًا، فبعث باثنين من تلاميذه للسيّد يسألاه ليس عن  تشكّك في أمره، وإنما ليقدّم لتلميذيه الفرصة أن يلمسا بنفسيهما عمل السيّد المسيح  ويتعلقا به، فينجذبا إليه ويجذبا بقيّة إخوتهما تلاميذ يوحنا ليسيروا وراءه. لا  يمكن للقدّيس يوحنا أن يشك فيه، هذا الذي شهد له وهو في أحشاء أمه حين دخلت  القدّيسة مريم تحمل في أحشائها السيّد المسيح جنينًا، فركض مبتهجًا، وكان هذا هو  أول عمل كرازي خفي، فيه شهد الجنين يوحنا لأمه أليصابات عن الكلمة المتجسّد. إنه  أول من تقدّم بالفرح مبتهجًا، يخضع ويسجد بالتهليل وهو بعد في الأحشاء. لقد جاء  القدّيس يوحنا كسابق للرب إذ قيل عنه: "*ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيّئ  طريقك قدامك" *[10]. فكيف يهيئ الطريق ويشك فيه؟
v تظاهر عمدًا بالجهل لا ليتعلّم، فقد كان مدركًا  أسرار التجسّد، وإنما تجاهل ليحدّث تلاميذه عن تفوُّق السيّد عليه، ويقنعهم بما ورد  في الكتاب المقدّس أنه هو الله قد أتى متجسّدًا، وأن جميع الناس خدّام له يمهدون  الطريق لقدومه، كقول المرتّل: *"مبارك الآتي باسم الرب"*. 
​


يرى *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* أن القدّيس  يوحنا المعمدان قد أرسل تلميذيه للسيّد المسيح لأن الغيرة كانت قد دبّت في تلاميذه،  إذ جاء في إنجيل معلّمنا يوحنا: *"*جاءوا إلى يوحنا وقالوا له: يا معلّم هوذا  الذي كان معك في عبر الأردن الذي أنت شهدت له هو يعمدّ والجميع يأتون إليه" (يو 3:  26). مرّة أخرى يروي لنا إنجيل معلّمنا متّى أن تلاميذ يوحنا جاءوا إلى السيّد  قائلين: "لماذا نصوم نحن والفرّيسيّون كثيرًا وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون؟" (مت 9:  14). وقد أخذ *القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير* بذات الرأي. ​ كانت إجابة السيّد المسيح لتلميذيّ يوحنا عمليّة، إذ قال  لهما: "*اذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما تسمعان وتنظران، العُمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون،  والبرص يُطهَّرون، والصم يسمعون، والموتى يقومون، والمساكين يبشرون. وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيّ" [4-6].* ​ قدّم السيّد لتلميذيّ يوحنا صورة حيّة خلال السمع والرؤية،  فقد سمعا كلمات محبّته الإلهيّة الفائقة نحو البشريّة ورأيا أعماله، وأخيرًا  حذّرهما من التعثّر فيه. لأنه إذ يدخل إلى الآلام ويجتاز الصليب يتعثّر فيه من لا  يدخل إلى أسراره العميقة. هذا التحذير ليس موجَّهًا للقدّيس يوحنا المعمدان، فقد  سبق فأعلن يوحنا بنفسه عن سرّ الصليب بقوله: *"*هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطيّة  العالم*"* (يو 1: 29)، فبدعوته "حمل الله" يُعلن الصليب، الذي به يحمل خطيّة  العالم. فالحديث إذن موجَّه لتلاميذ يوحنا حتى لا يتعثّروا في صليبه. ​ ويرى *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم *أن تلميذيّ يوحنا قد  شكّا في قلبيْهما، فكان السيّد يوبّخهما دون جرح لمشاعرهما: لقد أضاف العبارة  الأخيرة موبّخا إيّاهما سريًا، إذ كانا قد تعثّرا فيه. لقد رأى في نفسيهما  احتجاجهما عليه، ولم يدع أحدًا يشهد ذلك، إنّما تركهما لضميرهما، جاذبًا إيّاهما  بالأكثر إليه بقوله: *"*طوبى لمن لا يعثر في*ّ"*. لقد قال هذا فاضحًا  نفسيهما لنفسيهما. 
v ماذا يعني بقوله: *"طوبى لمن لا يعثر  فيّ؟"*... إنه كمن يقول: حقًا إنّني أصنع عجائب لكنّني لن اَستنكف من احتمال  الإهانات. فإنّني إذ أسير في طريق الموت ليت الذين يكرمونني بسبب العجائب لا  يحتقرونني في الموت!




> 6. لا يمكن أن يكون يوحنا هو سلف عيسى المبشر به بالمعنى الذي تفسر فيه الكنائس بعثته، لأن من مهام هذا الرسول المبشر به أنه يمهد الطريق، وأنه يأتي فجأة إلى هيكله ويقيم السلام. فإذا اعتبر أن هذه المهام قد أسندت الى يوحنا – فنستطيع أن نؤكد أنه فشل في تحقيقها فشلا ذريعا= لأن كل الذي قام به يوحنا تجاه عيسى عليهما السلام أنه استقبله على نهر الأردن وعمده فيه – كما زعموا -.


ومين قال لكى هذا


تعالى نشوف معلمنا متى قال ايه
*
1وفي تلك الأيام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهودية  *​2 * قائلا : توبوا ، لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات  *
3 * فإن هذا هو الذي قيل عنه بإشعياء النبي القائل : صوت صارخ في البرية : أعدوا طريق الرب . اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة  *
4 * ويوحنا هذا كان لباسه من وبر الإبل ، وعلى حقويه منطقة من جلد . وكان طعامه جرادا وعسلا بريا  *
5 * حينئذ خرج إليه أورشليم وكل اليهودية وجميع الكورة المحيطة بالأردن  *
6 * واعتمدوا منه في الأردن ، معترفين بخطاياهم  *
7 * فلما رأى كثيرين من الفريسيين والصدوقيين يأتون إلى معموديته ، قال لهم : يا أولاد الأفاعي ، من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتي  *
8 * فاصنعوا أثمارا تليق بالتوبة  *
9 * ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم : لنا إبراهيم أبا . لأني أقول لكم : إن الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أولادا لإبراهيم  *
10 * والآن قد وضعت الفأس على أصل الشجر ، فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمرا جيدا تقطع وتلقى في النار  *
11 * أنا أعمدكم بماء للتوبة ، ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو أقوى مني ، الذي لست أهلا أن أحمل حذاءه . هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار  *
12 * الذي رفشه في يده ، وسينقي بيدره ، ويجمع قمحه إلى المخزن ، وأما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تطفأ  *

​
ويرى *القدّيس أمبروسيوس *أن البرّيّة التي كرز فيها  القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان هي الكنيسة التي قال عنها النبي إشعياء *"*لأن بنيّ  المستوحشة أكثر من بنيّ ذات البعل*"* (إش 54: 1) فقد جاء كلمة الله حتى تثمر  من كانت قبلاً مستوحشة وبرّيّة. ​ كيف هيّأ القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان الطريق الملوكي؟ بالمناداة  بالتوبة، قائلاً: "*توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات*" *[2].* كان  كأسد يزأر في البرّيّة، فخرجت إليه أورشليم وكل اليهوديّة وجميع الكورة المحيطة  بالأردن [5]. كانت كلماته أصيلة، ينطق بكلمة الرب كما هي بلا تنميق بشري أو مداهنة  أو تدليل، تنبع عن قلب أمين وصادق، يحيا بما ينطق به اللسان، فكان للكلمة  فاعليّتها. حقًا إن سرّ جاذبيّة رسالة يوحنا هو اختفاؤه في كلمة الله، وإعلان  رسالته خلال حياته العمليّة. ​ "*التوبة*" في اليونانيّة "ميتانية" وتعني تغيير  الاتّجاه، فيعطي الإنسان لله الوجه لا القفا خلال اتّحاده بالمسيّا وذلك بعدما حوّل  القفا لا الوجه نحو الله (إر 2: 27). لقد التقى شاول الطرسوسي بالآب خلال المسيّا  القائم من الأموات، فتغيّر قلبه وفكره وكل اشتياقاته. ​ لقد "*اقترب ملكوت السماوات*"، فصار على الأبواب، إذ  جاء السيّد المسيح ليسكن فينا، ولم يعد بعيدًا عنّا. وكما يقول الرسول بولس:  "الكلمة قريبة منك، في فمك وفي قلبك*"* (رو 10: 8). أمّا طريق التمتّع بهذا  الملكوت فهو إدراكنا بالحاجة إلى عمل المسيّا فينا؛ فإذ يَدين الإنسان نفسه ينفتح  القلب لاستقبال عمل المسيّا فيه. يقول* القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: *[جاء  يوحنا ليقودهم إلى التوبة لا لكي يُعاقَبوا، وإنما خلال التوبة يدينون أنفسهم  مسرعين إلى نوال المغفرة... فإنهم ما لم يدينوا أنفسهم لا يقدرون أن يطلبوا نعمته،  وبعدم طلبهم هذا لا يمكنهم نوال المغفرة.] ​ يقول *القدّيس أمبروسيوس:* [كثيرين يتطلّعون إلى يوحنا  كرمز للناموس، بكونه يقدر أن ينتهر الخطيّة، لكنّه لا يقدر أن يغفرها.]​ لقد وصف إشعياء النبي القدّيس يوحنا المعمدان، قائلاً:  "*صوت صارخ في البرّيّة، أعدّوا طريق الرب. اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة" [3].* إنه  الصوت الذي يسبق "الكلمة الإلهي"، وكما يقول *الآب* *غريغوريوس الكبير:  *[من حديثنا تعرفون أن "الصوت" يكون أولاً عندئذ تُسمع "الكلمة"، لهذا يُعلن  يوحنا عن نفسه أنه "صوت"، إذ هو يسبق "الكلمة". فبمجيئه أمام الرب دُعى "صوتًا"،  وبخدمته سمع الناس "كلمة الرب" إنه يصرخ معلنًا: "اصنعوا سُبله مستقيمة"... إن طريق  الرب للقلب يكون مستقيمًا متى استقبل بتواضعٍ كلماته للحق، يكون مستقيمًا إن مارسنا  حياتنا في توافق مع وصاياه. لذلك قيل: *"*إن أحبّني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبّه أبي  وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً*"* (يو 14: 23). أمّا من يرفع قلبه بالكبرياء،  ومن يلتهب بحُمّى الطمع، ومن يلوث نفسه بدنّس الشهوة يغلق باب قلبه ضدّ مدخل الحق،  ولئلا يقتني الرب المدخل فإنه يحكم الإغلاق بالعادات الشرّيرة.]​

اظن من الايات يتضح ماقام به يوحنا المعمدان من اعمال عظيمه فى تمهيد طريق الرب ولذلك قال عنه المسيح
 الحق أقول لكم : لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا
  المعمدان


بعد هذا كله انصحك بعدم اللجوء لتفاسيرك واستنتاجاتك اللولبيه مره اخرى


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*اتكلمنا في موضوع الباراكليتوس 
واتخرستوا و معرفتوش تردوا يا مسلمين 
هترجعوا تاني للباراكليتوس يا حنان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
طب ابقوا جاوبوا الاول على اجابتنا ولا هو جهل وخلاص ؟*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 فبراير 2007)

http://www.fatherbassit.net/shobohat/3abd_almasi7/book_1.htm واليكى عزيزتى هذا الرابط للرد ع كل اسلئتك الجميلة والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 فبراير 2007)

http://www.fatherbassit.net/shobohat/3abd_almasi7/book_1.htm


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> 1*-الباراقليط يا عزيزي هو روح من ذات اللة نفسة و ليس بشرا وليس انسان
> " الأَبَدِ  رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/17)
> فهو روحا غير مرئيا للبشر و غير ماديا و غير ملموسا
> والحق هنا هو الله، فهو روح الله، الذي انبثق، أي يصدر من ذات الله الآب " رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26).
> ...




*يمكن تكونوا لم تقراوا المداخلات فنعيدها تاني *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 فبراير 2007)

اسف سامحونى الرابط الذى ارسلتة من قبل لا يعمل لكن هذا يعمل اسمحوا لى هذا دعوة الى كل مسلم ان يقراءة هذا الكتاب http://www.fatherbassit.net/ed3a2at-7awl-elketab-elmoqadas.htmlهدية من اسرة المنتدى والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

معلش يا افادا

خليها عليك وياريت تشوفلها نضاره علشان شكلها نظرها ضعيف

او ممكن تكون فى صدمه بعد الردود المفحمه دى

سلام ونعمه معك


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *الروح القدس كان يتكلم من خلال التلاميذ و تبشيرهم بالسيد المسيح وكان يرشدهم
> 
> " فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ " (أع 11/12).
> " قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ " (أع13/2)،
> ...



*وادي التانية كمان *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (21 فبراير 2007)

الرب يرحمنا من الكذب و التدليس  :a82:


----------



## hanan0 (21 فبراير 2007)

[SIZE="5[COLOR="Red"]"]العهد القديم:[/COLOR] هذه النبوءة التي كانت موجهة إلى موسى (عليه السلام) ذكرت أن الرب سوف يرسل ضمن "إخوة" الإسرائيليين نبيا مثل موسى (عليه السلام) يكون مؤسسا، وقائدا، ونموذجا لجماعة من المؤمنين. جاء في سفر تثنية الاشتراع 20-18:18:[/SIZE]


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> [SIZE="5[COLOR="Red"]"]العهد القديم:[/COLOR] هذه النبوءة التي كانت موجهة إلى موسى (عليه السلام) ذكرت أن الرب سوف يرسل ضمن "إخوة" الإسرائيليين نبيا مثل موسى (عليه السلام) يكون مؤسسا، وقائدا، ونموذجا لجماعة من المؤمنين. جاء في سفر تثنية الاشتراع 20-18:18:[/SIZE]




*لا يا جاهلة 
من وسطك من اخوتك اي من الاسباط يا جاهلة ( طبعا لا تعرفوا شيئا عن الاسباط انتي و كاتب هذا المقال الازعر ) 
ولماذا تعيدي نقطة تم الرد عليها و لم يقدر احد ان يجاوب او يتكلم بعدها 
هل اعتبر هذا دليل على عدم قراءتك  للردود في اول الموضوع ام دليل جهل و قلة حيلة و عدم مقدرة ؟؟؟؟
تم الرد في تلك النقطة من اول الموضوع ما المطلوب؟ *


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

hanan0 قال:


> فسر الاتي
> 
> سأرسل لهم نبيا مثلك ضمن إخوتهم وسوف أضع كلماتي في فمه، وسوف ينقل إليهم كل ما آمره به. وكل من لا يتبع كلماتي التي سيقولها باسمي، سأحاسبه على ذلك بنفسي."سيقول النصارى بالتأكيد أن هذه النبوءة تشير إلى عيسى (عليه السلام). لا، بل كانت تشير الى محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وليس إلى عيسى (عليه السلام). فمثل موسى (عليه السلام)، ولد النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) لأبوين عاديين، وتزوج، وأسس مجتمعا مؤمنا، وأنشأ قانونا عظيما، ومات موتا طبيعيا.ان اخوة الاسرائيليين ( الذين هم ذرية ابراهيم من اسحاق) هم الاسماعيليون (ذرية ابراهيم من إسماعيل). عيسى (عليه السلام) مستثنى من هذه النبوءة لأنه اسرائيلي؛ والا لكان النص "نبيا" من أنفسهم".
> "



_*الم تقراي الموضوع من اولة ؟ 
تم الرد على تلك النقطة و لو قدرتي ابقى ردي على اجوبتنا لوقدرتي 
بطلوا جهل و زيف و قرف يا مسلمين 
وللمرة الثانيو الرد موجود اول الموضوع و جاوبي علية ان قدرتي انتي و كاتبك الجاهل *_


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*فين اجاباتك يا حنان ؟ 
مش قد التحدي ؟ 
اين اجاباتك و تعليقاتك على ردودنا التي قلتي عنها انها صفر ؟ 
ولا حضرتك لا تفقهي شيئا؟ 
للمرة الثانية امام كل المنتدى اين اجاباتك و تعليقاتك على ردودنا ؟ 
لماذا تجاهلتيها و رجعتي تعيدي ما  كتبة زميلك المسلم يا حنان ؟ فين اجاباتك على ردودنا ؟؟
فعلا جاهلة 
بجد انا عمري ما شفت قمة  في الخبث و اللوع 
الم نجاوب على ارسالية الروح القدس بعدما صعد المسيح يا جاهلة ؟ فلماذا تعيدي السؤال ؟ 
جايز تكوني لم تقراي الاجابة او لم تقدري على الرد عليها *


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*1-الباراقليط يا جهال  هو روح من ذات اللة نفسة و ليس بشرا وليس انسان 
" الأَبَدِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/17)
فهو روحا غير مرئيا للبشر و غير ماديا و غير ملموسا 
والحق هنا هو الله، فهو روح الله، الذي انبثق، أي يصدر من ذات الله الآب " رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26). 

† فالله كما قال الرب يسوع المسيح " روح "؛ " الله روح" (يوحنا4/24)، والباراقليط الصادر منه، المنبثق منه هو روح، روح الحق، روح من روح.
† " الروح القدس " (يوحنا14/26)، أي روح الله القدوس، كما يوصف دائمًا.



ثانيا فهو غير محدود بمكان و زمان 
وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ( ἄλλον παράκλητον – allon Parakleton ) لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ " (يوحنا14/16و17).

‏ 

فهو أبدي لا نهاية له وسيمكث مع الكنيسة إلي الأبد ولن يفارقها أبدًا، وهذه صفة من صفات الله وليست من صفات الإنسان. وهو غير مرئي للعين البشرية، لأنه روح الله الذي لم يره أحد قط بلاهوته؟



† ولكن التلاميذ كانوا يعرفونه لأنه كان حال فيهم، بعد حلوله يوم الخمسين، كانوا يدركونه بقوّته العاملة فيهم، وبأعماله التي يعملها من خلالهم، سواء بتكلّمه علي ألسنتهم أو بعمل المعجزات علي أيديهم " وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. " (يوحنا14/18).


- سيرسله المسيح من الآب:

" وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي "(يوحنا14/26).

فالروح القدس هو روح الآب كما هو روح الابن أيضًا لأنَّ الآب والابن واحد، لذا يقول الكتاب المقدّس أنَّه روح الابن " ثُمَّ بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءٌ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ رُوحَ ابْنِهِ إِلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ صَارِخاً: «يَا أَبَا الآبُ " (غلاطية4/6)،

وروح المسيح " وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ فَذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ" (رومية8/9).

وروح يسوع المسيح " لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَؤُولُ لِي إِلَى خَلاَصٍ بِطِلْبَتِكُمْ وَمُؤَازَرَةِ رُوحِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ " (فيليبي1/19).

4 - مجيئه مرتبط بصعود المسيح وتالي له مباشرة:

" لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ" (يوحنا16/4). كان لابد أن يأتى بعد صعود المسيح مباشرة لأنَّه هو، ‏المسيح، الذي سيرسله من الآب، فإن مجيئه مرتبط بصعود المسيح كروح المميح ليمجده وليذكّرهم بكل ما قاله وعمله المسيح مدة خدمته على الأرض، وقد حلّ الروح القدس علي التلاميذ بعد صعود المسيح بعشرة أيام وكان يقود ‏الكنيسة ويوجّهما ويرشدها. يقول الكتاب عن " فَقَالَ الرُّوحُ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: تَقَدَّمْ وَرَافِقْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْكَبَةَ " (أعمال8/29). ليكرز للخصي الحبشي ، وبعد أداء مهمّته يقول " خَطَفَ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ فِيلُبُّسَ "(أعمال8/39)،

‏ 

وعند كرازة القديس بطرس لكرنيليوس قائد المئة الروماني " قَالَ لَهُ ( بطرس ) الرُّوحُ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثَةُ رِجَالٍ يَطْلُبُونَكَ " (أعمال10/19)، " فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ " (أع 11/12).

وفي بداية خدمة بولس وبرنابا يقول " قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ " (أع13/2)،

" وَبَعْدَ مَا اجْتَازُوا فِي فِرِيجِيَّةَ وَكُورَةِ غَلاَطِيَّةَ مَنَعَهُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالْكَلِمَةِ فِي أَسِيَّا. فَلَمَّا أَتَوْا إِلَى مِيسِيَّا حَاوَلُوا أَنْ يَذْهَبُوا إِلَى بِثِينِيَّةَ فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمُ الرُّوحُ " (أع16/6و7)،

وبعد مجمع أورشليم الأوّل قال التلاميذ في مستهلّ إعلان ما قرّره المجمع " لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ وَنَحْنُ أَنْ لاَ نَضَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ ثِقْلاً أَكْثَرَ غَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءِ الْوَاجِبَةِ " (أعمال15/28).

وكان " الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يَشْهَدُ فِي كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ " عما سيحدث لبولس الرسول (أع20/23).

وكان الروح القدس هو الذي يقيم الأساقفة " الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ " (أعمال20/28).

وتكرّر في سفر الرؤيا عبارة " مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ مَا يَقُولُهُ الرُّوحُ لِلْكَنَائِسِ " (رؤيا2/7و11و17و29؛ 3/6و13و22).



يأت ليشهد للمسيح ويمجّده لأنه سيأخذ مما له ويخبر به:‏

" وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ" (يوحنا14/26).

" وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي " (يوحنا15/26).

" لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي ( Παράκλητος - Paraklētos ) وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ " (يوحنا16/7-15).*


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*الروح القدس كان يتكلم من خلال التلاميذ و تبشيرهم بالسيد المسيح وكان يرشدهم 

" فَقَالَ لِي الرُّوحُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ مَعَهُمْ " (أع 11/12).
" قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ: أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ " (أع13/2)،
الروح القدس هو الذي يقيم الأساقفة " الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ " (أعمال20/28).

اذن فالروح القدس كان يتكلم من خلال تلاميذ الرب 
واول حلولة تكلمهم بلغات مختلفة باختلاف البلاد التي سوف يبشروا بيها 

اذن 
قلنا ان الروح القدس هو روح اللة و منبثق من الاب و جاء ليشهد للمسيح الرب 
وهو منبثق من الاب 
وهو غير محدود بمكان و زمان 
اذن هل محمد كان محدود بزمان و مكان ام لم يكن محدود مثل الروح ؟؟؟؟
هل محمد شهد للمسيح الرب انة هو الالة المتجسد و الفادي و الماحي و حمل اللة ؟؟؟؟
هل محمد روح ؟؟؟

هل شهد محمد لفكرة التجسد اصلا ؟؟؟؟
هل تكلم محمد على لسان التلاميذ ؟؟؟
هل كان محمد مع التلاميذ انذاك ؟؟؟والسؤال الاهم ايضا (هل محمد منبثق من الاب ؟؟؟؟)
هل اخذ محمد من الاب  و اعطانا و اعطى التلاميذ على فمهم ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## remoo (21 فبراير 2007)

سؤال مش محتاج اجابة 
ولو كان عندك اجابة يا ريت تقوليها

ولا دي عادتكم 
اين يا اختي حنااااان الدليل والبرهان


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*هروبا كبيرا جدا جدا*

*بتغيري الموضوع لية يا جاهلة ؟ 
احنا مالنا و مال موضوع الوهية المسيح يا حنان ؟؟؟؟ 
بتغيري لانك مش لاقية اي رد على اجابتنا ؟؟؟؟ 
بلاش تخلي منظرك وحش اكتر من كدة 
تكلمتي بغباء و جهل في صفات المعزي و اعدنا الاجابات التي تجاهلتيها لانك لا تعلمي شيئا 
قمتي ذكرتي بشارة عن كلمة محمد 
ولسة الى الان لم تجاوبي و لم تتناقشي في الردود 
الى الان لم تتناقشي تهربي و تغيري الموضوع 
هل اعتبر هذا دليل جهل متقع اعمي ؟؟؟ 
هروب مخزي جدا جدا جدا 
مستنيين المناقشة في صفات المعزي اللي جاوبنا عليها و حضرتك هربتي هروب مخزي و غيرتي الموضوع لالوهية المسيح يا جاهلة *
*ناتي لشبهة حمقاء ايضا في كلام ناقصين العقل  و هي وجود كلمة محمد في العهد القديم 

يستخدم هؤلاء الكتاب بعض الأسماء والصفات التي وردت في الكتاب المقدّس والتي تتشابه في نطقها مع " الحمد " أو التي تشتق من " الحمد " وينسبونها لنبي المسلمين لأن اسمه يُشتق من الحمد!! مثل كلمة " يهوذا "(تكوين49/9) والمشتقة من الحمد، و " مشتهيات " في (نشيد الأنشاد5/16) والتي تنطق في العبرية مثل كلمة الحمد، و " مشتهي " في (حجي2/7) من شهوة، وتنطق أيضًا، في العبربة، مثل الحمد!!



وهذه الصفات والأسماء في علم دلالات الألفاظ شبيهة بـ " حَمَدَ – Hamada "، ولكنها لا تعني أنها نبوّة عن نبي باسم " أحمد " أو " محمد ". 

ولكن بعض الكتّاب من الإخوة المسلمين لهم رأيٌ آخر!! يقول البروفيسور عبد الأحد داود في تعليقه على ما جاء في (حجي2/7)؛ " وفي اللغة العبربة " حمد " تستعمل عادة لتعني " الأمنية الكبري " أو " المشتهى " أو " الشهية " أو " الشائق ". وقد جاءت في الوصية التاسعة من الوصايا العشر " لو تاهمود إيش رايخا " ومعناها " لا تشتهي زوجة جارك " وفي اللغة العبرية يأتي الفاعل " حِمِيدَا " من نفس الحرف الساكن " حِمْدْ " ومعناها " الحَمْد " وهكذا ". ثم أضاف " وهل هناك شيء أكثر من المدح أو حسن الأحدوثة يتوق إليه ويشتهية الإنسان أو يرغب فيه؟ وأيًا من المعنيين تختار، فإنّ الحقيقة الناصعة تبقى بأنّ كلمة " أحمد " هي الصيغة العربية لكلمة " حِمْد " هذا التفسير هو تفسير قاطع لا ريب ولا مراء فيه "(1)!!!
وقد وردت كلمة " الحمد " في القرآن 38 مرّة و " محمودًا " مرّة واحدة، و " الحامدون " مرّة واحدة(2).وبالرغم أنها جميعًا مشتقة من الحمد فلا يمكن أن نضع بدلاً منها اسم " أحمد" أو " محمد" !! أنظر مثلاً قوله:

· " الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " ( الفاتحة 2)، فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " الْحَمْدُ " ؟!! 

· " إِنَّمَا يُؤْمِنُ بِآيَاتِنَا الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهَا خَرُّوا سُجَّداً وَسَبَّحُوا بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " (السجدة 15). فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " بِحَمْدِ " ؟!!

· " وَتَرَى الْمَلَائِكَةَ حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُم بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " (الزمر 75). فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " بِحَمْدِ " أو " الْحَمْدُ " ؟!!

· " وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَّكَ عَسَى أَن يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَّحْمُوداً " (الإسراء 79). فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " مَّحْمُوداً " هنا تشير لنبي المسلمين ؟!!

· " التَّائِبُونَ الْعَابِدُونَ الْحَامِدُونَ السَّائِحُونَ الرَّاكِعُونَ السَّاجِدونَ الآمِرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّاهُونَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَالْحَافِظُونَ لِحُدُودِ اللّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " (التوبة 112). فهل يمكن أن يضع أحد هنا كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " في صيغة الجمع بدلاً من " الْحَامِدُونَ " ؟!! 
والإجابة في كل هذه الأحوال كلا، بل ومستحيل، لأنه لا يمكن أن يستقيم المعنى على الإطلاق. وبنفس المنطق نقول لا تصلح الكلمات المأخوذة من الكتاب المقدس والمستخدمة بمثل هذه الطريقة للدلالة على أنها نبوة عن أحمد أو محمد.

وفيما يلي الآيات التي استخدمت لتشابهها مع أو اشتقاقها من الفعل " حمد ":

- اسم يهوذا: جاء في (تكوين49/8-10)؛ " يَهُوذَا إِيَّاكَ يَحْمَدُ إِخْوَتُكَ. يَدُكَ عَلَى قَفَا أَعْدَائِكَ. يَسْجُدُ لَكَ بَنُو أَبِيكَ. يَهُوذَا جَرْوُ أَسَدٍ. مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي. جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَأَسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟، لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ "




فقال هؤلاء الكتاب أنَّ هذه نبوّة عن نبي المسلمين لأنَّ كلمة " يهوذا " مشتقة من الفعل العبربي والذي يعني " الحمد " والذى يُترجم في اللغة العربية " أحمد "!!.



ولكن هذا الكلام غير منطقي ولا يفيد كنبوّة عن " أحمد "!! كما لا ينطبق على أحد غير يهوذا ذاته. فقد تسمّى يهوذا بهذا الاسم بناء على رغبة والدته ليئة زوجة يعقوب والذي كان يعني بالنسبة لها حمدًا وشكرًا لله. فقد دعت كل أودلاها الأربعة بأسماء لها دلالة خاصة بها هي شخصيًا، وذلك بسبب حبّ زوجها يعقوب لأختها وضرّتها راحيل وتفضيلها عليها. يقول الكتاب " َحَبِلَتْ لَيْئَةُ وَوَلَدَتِ ابْناً وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ رَأُوبَيْنَ ( ومعناها في العبرية " رأي بي أوني "، أي " رأي مذلّتي " ) لأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: " إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ نَظَرَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي. إِنَّهُ الآنَ يُحِبُّنِي رَجُلِي". وَحَبِلَتْ أَيْضاً وَوَلَدَتِ اِبْناً وَقَالَتْ: " إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ سَمِعَ أَنِّي مَكْرُوهَةٌ فَأَعْطَانِي هَذَا أَيْضاً ". فَدَعَتِ اِسْمَهُ " شَمْعُونَ " ( ومعناها في العبرية " سمع أو استمع" ). وَحَبِلَتْ أَيْضاً وَوَلَدَتِ اِبْناً وَقَالَتِ: " الآنَ هَذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ يَقْتَرِنُ بِي رَجُلِي لأَنِّي وَلَدْتُ لَهُ ثَلاَثَةَ بَنِينَ". لِذَلِكَ دُعِيَ اِسْمُهُ " لاَوِيَ" ( ومعناها في العبرية " اقتران " ). وَحَبِلَتْ أَيْضاً وَوَلَدَتِ اِبْناً وَقَالَتْ: " هَذِهِ اِلْمَرَّةَ أَحْمَدُ اَلرَّبَّ ". لِذَلِكَ دَعَتِ اِسْمَهُ " يَهُوذَا" ( ومعناها في العبرية " يحمد" ). ثُمَّ تَوَقَّفَتْ عَنِ اَلْوِلاَدَةِ. " (تكوين29/32-35).



إذًا فهذه أسماء خاصة بحالة ليئة وليس لها أي مغزى نبويّ. وإذا افترضنا جدلاً صحّة ما يزعمه هؤلاء الكتاب ووضعنا اسم " أحمد " أو " محمد " بدلاً من يهوذا في نبوّة يعقوب، فماذا ستكون النتيجة؟.

" يَهُوذَا " أحمد " إِيَّاكَ يَحْمَدُ " أحمد " إِخْوَتُكَ. يَدُكَ عَلَى قَفَا أَعْدَائِكَ. يَسْجُدُ لَكَ بَنُو أَبِيكَ. " أحمد " جَرْوُ أَسَدٍ. مِنْ فَرِيسَةٍ صَعِدْتَ يَا ابْنِي. جَثَا وَرَبَضَ كَأَسَدٍ وَكَلَبْوَةٍ. مَنْ يُنْهِضُهُ؟ لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا " أحمد "وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ." وستكون النتيجة هي مجئ شيلون بعد زوال القضيب والمشترع من أحمد " لا يزول قضيب من أحمد ولا مشترع من بين رجليه حتي يأتي شيلون " !!! فهل يفيدهم ذلك في شئ ؟!!!




2- نشيد الأناشيد (5/6): جاء في سفر نشيد الأنشاد لسليمان الحكيم قوله " ".

وكلمة " مشتهيات " في اللغة العبرية " מחמדמ – mahmadem " وتعني " مشتهيات أو شئ مرغوب فيه " ومفردها " شهوة ". ونظرًا لتشابهها مع كلمة محمد فقد أراد بعض الكتاب أن يصوّرونها علي أنَّها نبوّة عب نبي المسلمين!!! وقد قام أحد هؤلاء الكتاب بشرح الكلمة ولكن بصورة ناقصة ليُوهم قرّاءًه بصحة ما يدّعيه، فنقلها هكذا " מחמד – مَحَمَد – mahmad " وحذف حرف الميم " מ " الأخير!! وقال أنَّ الكلمة العبرية هنا هي " מחמד – محمد " فهل هي مصادفة أن يكون اسم الشخص الذي تنبّأ عنه كاسم النبي العربي؟ الكلمة العبرية ( مَحْمَد ) מחמד تتألّف من الحروف العبرية الأربعة ( ميم – حيت – ميم – دالت ) وهي نفس الأحرف العربية ( ميم – حاء – ميم – دال ) والفرق بين " מחמד – مَحَمَد " ومُحّمَّد في العربية والعبرية هو التشكيل. هذا التشكيل الذي لم يخترعه اليهود إلا في القرن الثامن الميلادي أي بعد حوالي مائة عام من بدء الإسلام. وكلمة مُحّمَّد في العربية والعبرية لها معني واحد هو صيغة التفضيل من الرجل المحمود. أمّا كلمة مَحَمَد فإنَّ لها حسب قاموس " بن يهوذا " أربعة معاني هي : ( المحبوب – المُشتهي – النفيس - المحمَد ). وبالطبع فإنَّ المترجمين للكتاب المقدّس يميلون لاختيار أوّل ثلاث كلمات لإبعاد القارئ المسيحي عن الكلمة الحقيقية.





ثمّ أضاف إنَّ الفرق بين: 

كلمة " مَحَمَد " ( mahmad ) Mahamad 

وكلمة مُحّمَّد Muhammad " لم يكن موجودًا في العبرية القديمة "!!!

وحاول أن يوحي بأنَّ اليهود الذين وضعوا التشكيل أرادوا أن يُبعدوا النصاري عن الإسلام" (3)!!



وبالرغم من هذا الجهد اللغوي الجبّار الذي بذله هذا الكاتب فقد خانه التوفيق وجانبه الصواب وبذل جهدًا بدون فائدة للأسباب التالية:

(1) تعمّد الكاتب نقل عبارة " مشتهيات " الجمع والتي هي في تاعبرية حرفيًا " מחמדמ – مَحِمِدِيِم - mahmadem " ونقلها " מחמד – مَحَمَد " فقط بحذف حرف الميم العبري " מ " الأخير ليسهّل مقارنتها مع مُحّمَّد !! أي نقل الكلمة ناقصة وهذا باطل وما بُني علي باطل فهو باطل!!

ومع ذلك نؤكّد أنّ الكلمة " مَحَمَد " ( mahmad ) Mahamad استخدمت في العهد القديم أكثر من 12 مرّة وكلّها بمعني " شهوة وشهي وثمين ومشتهيات ونفائس " (4) أنظر علي سبيل المثال:

· " فَإِنِّي فِي نَحْوِ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ غَداً أُرْسِلُ عَبِيدِي إِلَيْكَ فَيُفَتِّشُونَ بَيْتَكَ وَبُيُوتَ عَبِيدِكَ، وَكُلَّ مَا هُوَ شَهِيٌّ ( - مَحَمَد) فِي عَيْنَيْكَ يَضَعُونَهُ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَيَأْخُذُونَهُ " (1ملوك20/6).

· " وَأَحْرَقُوا بَيْتَ اللَّهِ وَهَدَمُوا سُورَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَأَحْرَقُوا جَمِيعَ قُصُورِهَا بِالنَّارِ وَأَهْلَكُوا جَمِيعَ آنِيَتِهَا الثَّمِينَةِ ( - مَحِمِديِه )" (2أخبار36/19).

· " بَيْتُ قُدْسِنَا وَجَمَالِنَا حَيْثُ سَبَّحَكَ آبَاؤُنَا قَدْ صَارَ حَرِيقَ نَارٍ وَكُلُّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِنَا ( - وبدون ضمير الملكية מחמד – مَحَمَد ) صَارَتْ خَرَاباً. " (أشعيا64/11).

· " قَدْ ذَكَرَتْ أُورُشَلِيمُ فِي أَيَّامِ مَذَلَّتِهَا وَتَطَوُّحِهَا كُلَّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِهَا (מחמדמ – مَحِمِدِيِم - mahmadem ) اَلَّتِي كَانَتْ فِي أَيَّامِ اَلْقِدَم " (مراثي1/7).

· " بَسَطَ اَلْعَدُوُّ يَدَهُ عَلَى كُلِّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِهَا ( - مَحِمِديِه )" (مراثي1/10).

· وقال الله لحزقيال " يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, هَئَنَذَا آخُذُ عَنْكَ شَهْوَةَ ( - مَحَمَد)عَيْنَيْكَ ( أي زوجتك ) بِضَرْبَةٍ, فَلاَ تَنُحْ وَلاَ تَبْكِ وَلاَ تَنْزِلْ دُمُوعُكَ " (حزقيال24/16).

· " وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, أَفَلاَ يَكُونُ فِي يَوْمٍ آخُذُ عَنْهُمْ عِزَّهُمْ, سُرُورَ فَخْرِهِمْ, شَهْوَةَ ( - مَحَمَد) عُيُونِهِمْ وَرَفْعَةَ نَفْسِهِمْ: أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ " (حزقيال24/25).

· " يَرِثُ الْقَرِيصُ نَفَائِسَ ( - مَحَمَد) فِضَّتِهِمْ. يَكُونُ الْعَوْسَجُ فِي مَنَازِلِهِمْ. " (هوشع9/6).



(2) وقد حاول هذا الكاتب، بدون سند أو دليل، الإيحاء بأن اليهود وضعوا حركات التشكيل وأنهم هم الذين غيّروا التشكيل ليبعدوا النصارى عن الإسلام!! وبالرغم من عدم معقولية النصف الثاني من هذا الكلام نقول لسيادته أنّ هذا النص العبرى ليس هو النص الوحيد لأسفار العهد القديم الموجود معنا، فهذه الأسفار ترجمها اليهود إلى اليونانية قبل المسيح بأكثر من 200 سنة وقبل الإسلام بأكثر من 800 سنة، كما ترجمها المسيحيون إلى الآرامية واللتينية والقبطية قبل الإسلام بأكثر من 300 سنة، وما زالت الكلمة هي هي بنفس معناها " شهوة " سواء في العبرية أو في اللغات التي ترجمت إليها دون تغير ونختار لسيادته الترجمة الأقدم والأشهر وهي اليونانية والتي وردت فيها هذه الكلمة هكذا " επιθυμια – epithumia "(5). ومعناها " شهوة – اشتهاء " والتي تُرجمت إليها العديد من الآيات التي بها كلمة " شهوة " مثل:

· " وَاللفِيفُ الذِي فِي وَسَطِهِمِ اشْتَهَى شَهْوَةً ( επιθυμιαν – epithumian). فَعَادَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل أَيْضاً وَبَكُوا وَقَالُوا:مَنْ يُطْعِمُنَا لحْماً؟" (عدد11/4).

· " شَهْوَةَ ( επιθυμιαν – epithumian) قَلْبِهِ أَعْطَيْتَهُ وَمُلْتَمَسَ شَفَتَيْهِ لَمْ تَمْنَعْهُ " (مزمور21/2).

· " بَلِ اشْتَهُوا شَهْوَةً (επιθυμιαν – epithumian) فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَرَّبُوا اللهَ فِي الْقَفْرِ " (مزمور106/14).

· " فِي شَهْوَةِ (επιθυμιαξ – epithumias) نَفْسِهَا تَسْتَنْشِقُ الرِّيحَ " (أرميا2/24).



وقد استخدمت كلمة " επιθυμια – epithumia " بهذا المعني " شهوة " أو " اشتهاء " في العهد الجديد 37 مرّة (6). 



(3) كما أنَّ نصّ الآية المذكورة، في سفر النشيد، لا يصلح أن توضع فيه كلمة " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " مشتهيات ". فكاتب السفر بالروح وهو سليمان الحكيم يتكلم بأسلوب شعري ومزي، مجازي، ويصوّر بأسلوب روحي مجازي قصّة حب بين حبيب ومحبوبته، وهو قطعة روحيّة أدبية رائعة تصوّر جمال الحبّ بين الملك وزوجته الذي آمن اليهود أنه رمزًا للعلاقة بين الله وشعبه إسرائيل. وآمنت الكنيسة منذ فجرها الباكر أنه رمزًا للعلاقة بين المسيح، العريس وعروسه الكنيسة. أو بين المسيح والنفس البشرية. ولا يمكن بل ومن المستحيل تحويل كلمة " مشتهيات " إلى اسم علم فنص الآية بما سبقها وما تلاها هو: " حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً. يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (نشيد 5/10-16).

سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. " (نشيد 5/10-16).

فهل يصلح بعد هذا الوصف أن نحذف من الآية الأخيرة كلمة " مشتهيات " ونضع بدلا منها" محمد " أو " أحمد " مع مثل هذه الأوصاف ؟!! 

3- مشتهى كل الأمم: جاء في سفر حجي قوله " وَأُزَلْزِلُ كُلَّ الأُمَمِ. وَيَأْتِي مُشْتَهَى كُلِّ الأُمَمِ فَأَمْلأُ هَذَا الْبَيْتَ مَجْداً قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. " (حجي2/7).

فال بعض هؤلاء الكتاب أن كلمة " مشتهى " هنا هي في العبربة ( חמדח – حِمدَا – hemdah ) وتعني " شهوة - desire" و " مشتهي - desirable " مشتقة من نفس الأصل مثل كلمة " محمد " وطبقها عبد الأحد داود وغيره على نبى المسلمين!!! ونقلها هكذا " ولسوف أزلزل كل الأمم، وسوف يأتي " حِمَدا -Himada " لكل الأمم...."!! وحاول أن يؤكد أنه لا توجد صلة بين" حِمَدا " وبين يسوع أو المسيح أو المخلص وذلك من جهة التشابه اللفظي(7)!! وقال المستشار محمد عزت الطهطاوي " ومشتهى كل الأمم المذكور في نبوّة حجّي أصله العبراني " حمدون" أي محمود الآمم "(8)!!
ولكن هذا التفسير وهذا التخريج لا يتفق لا مع لغة الكتاب المقدس التي من المفروض أن يلتزموا بها، ولا مع أسلوب الكتاب المقدس في تفسيره لنفسه بنفسه، والذي تفسر آياته من خلال آياته الأخرى وليس بطريقة اختطاف كلمة من هنا وجملة من هناك للإيحاء بأفكار لا صلة لها بالكتاب المقدس ولم تخطر على بال مفسريه سواء من اليهود أو المسيحيين عبر كل العصور.

(1) فقد وردت هذه الكلمة في هذا الآية هكذا ( - حِمَدت - hemdat )، وليس كما نقلوها!! كما وردت فى العهد القديم مرتين إلى جانب هذه الآية:


" وَأَمَّا الأُتُنُ الضَّالَّةُ لَكَ مُنْذُ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فَلاَ تَضَعْ قَلْبَكَ عَلَيْهَا لأَنَّهَا قَدْ وُجِدَتْ. وَلِمَنْ كُلُّ شَهِيِّ ( - حِمَدت - hemdat – desire of )(9) إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ أَلَيْسَ لَكَ وَلِكُلِّ بَيْتِ أَبِيكَ؟ " (1صموئيل9/20)، وتعنى " كل شهي هنا رغبة إسرائيل لملك وقد اختير شاول البنياميني ليكون هذا الملك. وقد ترجمت في اليونانية السبعينية:

" Ισραηλ ωριατου "، وتعني " سيادة إسرائيل – The Excellency of Israel "(10)



وجاء عن ملك الشمال أو ضد المسيح في سفر دانيال قوله " ولا يبالي بآلهة آبائه ولا بشهوة ( - حِمَدت - hemdat – desire of ) النساء وبكل إله لا يبالي لأنَّه يتعظّم علي الكلّ ". وترجمت في اليونانية:

" Και επιθυια γυναικψν " أي " desire of women- شهوة النساء ".



فهل يقبل هؤلاء الكتاب أن يوضع اسم " محمد " أو " أحمد " بدلاً من " شهي " في الأولي:

" ولمن كل هي شهي ( - حِمَدت - hemdat – desire of ) إسرائيل "، فتصبح " ولمن كل أحمد ( أو محمد ) إسرائيل "!!!



وكذلك أن نضعها بدلاً من:

" ولا يبالي بآلهة آبائه ولا بشهوة ( - حِمَدت - hemdat – desire of ) النساء " فتصبح:

" ولا يبالي بآلهة آبائه ولا بأحمد ( أو محمد ) النساء"!!

ولا أظن أنهم يقبلون ولا نحن أيضًا!! 



(3) كما أنَّ نصّ الآيات كاملاً هو " فِي الشَّهْرِ السَّابِعِ فِي الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ ( 17 أكتوبر 520 ق.م. ) كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ عَنْ يَدِ حَجَّيِ النَّبِيِّ: قُلْ لِزَرُبَّابِلَ بْنَ شَأَلْتِئِيلَ وَالِي يَهُوذَا وَيَهُوشَعَ بْنِ يَهُوصَادَاقَ الْكَاهِنِ الْعَظِيمِ وَبَقِيَّةِ الشَّعْبِ: مَنِ الْبَاقِي فِيكُمُ اَلَّذِي رَأَى هَذَا اَلْبَيْتَ فِي مَجْدِهِ اَلأَوَّلِ ( هيكل سليمان الذي دمّره بنوخذ نصّر ملك بابل قبل ذلك بـ 66 سنة ) ؟ وَكَيْفَ تَنْظُرُونَهُ اَلآنَ ( يقصد الهيكل الذي بناه زربابل كامتداد لهيكل سليمان ) ؟ أَمَا هُوَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ كَلاَ شَيْءٍ! فَالآنَ تَشَدَّدْ يَا زَرُبَّابِلُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَتَشَدَّدْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ بْنُ يَهُوصَادَاقَ الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ 
وَتَشَدَّدُوا يَا جَمِيعَ شَعْبِ الأَرْضِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَاعْمَلُوا فَإِنِّي مَعَكُمْ يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. حَسَبَ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي عَاهَدْتُكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِكُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ وَرُوحِي قَائِمٌ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ. لاَ تَخَافُوا. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: هِيَ مَرَّةٌ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ فَأُزَلْزِلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَالْيَابِسَةَ وَأُزَلْزِلُ كُلَّ الأُمَمِ. وَيَأْتِي مُشْتَهَى كُلِّ الأُمَمِ فَأَمْلأُ هَذَا الْبَيْتَ مَجْداً قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. " (حجي2/1-7).



ومشتهي كل الأمم هو المسيّا ابن داود الذي يقول عنه الكتاب: " ومُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالْجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً، وَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ كُلُّ الْمُلُوكِ. كُلُّ الأُمَمِ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ... يَكُونُ اسْمُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. قُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ يَمْتَدُّ اسْمُهُ. وَيَتَبَارَكُونَ بِهِ. كُلُّ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ يُطَوِّبُونَهُ. " (مزمور72/1و11و17).



كما أوضح سفر ملاخي مغزي هذه النبوّة في نبوّة ملاخي قائلاً: " هَئَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي ( أي رسولي ) فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي ( أي يوحنا المعمدان الذي جاء ليعدّ طريق الرب يسوع المسيح ). وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ ( الرب ) الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. وَمَنْ يَحْتَمِلُ يَوْمَ مَجِيئِهِ وَمَنْ يَثْبُتُ عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ؟ لأَنَّهُ مِثْلُ نَارِ الْمُمَحِّصِ وَمِثْلُ أَشْنَانِ الْقَصَّارِ."( ملاخي3/1و2).



والعهد هنا هو الذي أشار إليه أشعياء النبي " أَنَا اَلرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُوراً لِلأُمَمِ، لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ اَلْعُمْيِ لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ اَلْحَبْسِ اَلْمَأْسُورِينَ مِنْ بَيْتِ اَلسِّجْنِ اَلْجَالِسِينَ فِي اَلظُّلْمَةِ. " ( أشعيا42/6و7).



كما فسّر العهد الجديد هذه النبوّة عن الرب يسوع المسيح الذي وصفه بـ " وَسِيطِ اَلْعَهْدِ اَلْجَدِيدِ: يَسُوعَ... اَلَّذِي مِنَ اَلسَّمَاءِ، الَّذِي صَوْتُهُ زَعْزَعَ اَلأَرْضَ حِينَئِذٍ، وَأَمَّا اَلآنَ فَقَدْ وَعَدَ قَائِلاً: إِنِّي مَرَّةً أَيْضاً أُزَلْزِلُ لاَ اَلأَرْضَ فَقَطْ بَلِ اَلسَّمَاءَ أَيْضاً. فَقَوْلُهُ مَرَّةً أَيْضاً يَدُلُّ عَلَى تَغْيِيرِ اَلأَشْيَاءِ اَلْمُتَزَعْزِعَةِ كَمَصْنُوعَةٍ، لِكَيْ تَبْقَى اَلَّتِي لاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ. لِذَلِكَ وَنَحْنُ قَابِلُونَ مَلَكُوتاً لاَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ لِيَكُنْ عِنْدَنَا شُكْرٌ بِهِ نَخْدِمُ اَللهَ خِدْمَةً مَرْضِيَّةً، بِخُشُوعٍ وَتَقْوَى. " (عبرانيين12/24-28).*


----------



## remoo (21 فبراير 2007)

*1 - في (تكوين 1:1) «في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض» والعارفون للعبرية يعرفون أن لفظ الجلالة (الله) في الأصل العبري هو «ألوهيم» وهي جمع للكلمة «إيلوه» وهذا للدلالة على أن وحدانية الله هي وحدانية جامعة. وهذا هو الاسم الذي عرف به تعالى في بدء الخلق وأثناء الخلق «ألوهيم» ويراد به الله في ذاته أو الله في علاقته بالخليقة.

2 - قبل أن يخلق الإنسان «قال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا» (تكوين 26:1) ولاحظ كلمة نعمل, صورتنا, كشبهنا. هنا نلاحظ الوحدانية الجامعة مع أن الفعل «قال» يأتي في صيغة المفرد.

3 - بعد أن خالف آدم وصية الله «قال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا عارفا الخير والشر» (تكوين 22:3) فهنا لم يقل, قد صار مثلنا «للتعظيم», ولكن «كواحد منا» للدلالة على أنه جامع.

4 - وعندما شرع سكان الأرض في شرهم أن يبنوا مدينة وبرجا رأسه في السماء ويصنعوا لأنفسهم اسما لئلا يتبددوا على وجه كل الأرض (تكوين 4:11) قال الرب «هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم» (تكوين 7:11) وكلمة هلم تعني «هيا بنا أو دعنا». وهذا يدل على تبادل الحديث. ت ترى من هو هذا الذي كان الله يتكلم معه؟ ونحن نعلم أن الله واحد لا شريك له.

وهذا كله يدل على أن الحديث قد حدث بين الله وذاته وحدها وهذا يدل على أن الله جامع في وحدانيته.

5 - عندما تراءى الرب لإشعياء في سنة وفاة عزي الملك يقول إشعياء: «ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من أرسل ومن يذهب من أجلنا فقلت هأنذا أرسلني» (إشعياء 8:6) . ولاحظ كلمة «من أجلنا» بصيغة الجمع وكلمة «من أرسل» بصيغة المفرد, ليس المقصود التعظيم ولا المقصود أن يرسل رسولا من البشر لأجله ولأجل الملائكة معا , بل من أجله وحده لأن البشر يجب أن يرجعوا إليه دون سواه وهذا دليل آخر على وحدانية الله الجامعة.

علاوة على ما سبق, توجد آيات تدل على أن الله أكثر من أقنوم. على سبيل المثال:

1 - في القضاء على سدوم وعمورة بعد أن كثر شرهم على الأرض قيل «فأمطر الرب على سدوم وعمورة كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب من السماء» (تكوين 24:19) لنلاحظ أن المتكلم «وهو الرب» قد أمطر كبريتا ونارا من عند الرب, مع ملاحظة أن الممطر والممطر من عنده ليس صفة بل أقنوما .

2 - في (مزمور 6:45 - 7) «كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك». لاحظ هنا أن الله يمسح الله (1) وبما أن الماسح والممسوح واحد وهو الله فهذا يدل على أن الله ليس أقنوما بل أقانيم.

ولاحظ أن المخاطب في هذه الآية هو «أقنوم الابن» (عبرانيين 8:1 - 10) حال كونه متجسدا ويعتبر الله إلهه, ليس باعتبار أقنوميته لكن باعتبار ناسوته الذي ظهر فيه, لأنه باعتبار أقنوميته هو الله وفي هذا الوصف لا إله له إطلاقا , أما من ناحية ناسوته فكان إنسانا يدعو الله إلها له وهذا لا يعني أن المسيح كان شخصين بل شخصا واحدا وهو الله المتجسد. كما سندرس فيما بعد بالتفصيل.

3 - وفي مزمور 1:110يقول داود بالوحي «قال الرب لربى اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك» وهنا نرى الرب يخاطب الرب وقد اقتبس الرب هذه الآية في حديثه مع الفريسيين وسؤاله لهم قائلا :

«ماذا تظنون في المسيح ابن من هو. قالوا له ابن داود. قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا , قال الرب لربي, فإن كان داود يدعوه بالروح ربا فكيف يكون ابنه, فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة» (متى 41:22 - 46). أما الإجابة فواضحة فهو من حيث الأقنومية هو رب داود ومن حيث تجسده وظهوره في العالم هو «ابن داود» لأنه من نسله حسب الجسد ولذلك في (رؤيا 16:22) «أصل وذرية داود».

4 - في سفر إشعياء يقول الرب «اسمع لي يا يعقوب وإسرائيل الذي دعوته أنا هو. أنا الأول وأنا الآخر... والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه» (إشعياء 12:48, 16) لنلاحظ هنا ونمعن الملاحظة (لأنها من أوضح الآيات في العهد القديم عن الثالوث الأقدس).

«أنا الأول والآخر»أي الأزلي قد أرسل بواسطة اثنين هما «السيد الرب وروحه» وبما أن المرسل والمرسل, ليسوا كائنات مختلفة, بل كائنا واحدا هو «الله» لأنه هو الأول والآخر وهو السيد الرب, وروحه ليس كائنا آخر بل هو عين ذاته. فهذا يدل على أنها أقانيم الله الواحد. ووحدانيته «جامعة» والمقصود بكلمة إرسال هو مجرد الظهور بين الناس لإجراء عمل من أعمال اللاهوت, وليس إرسال أقنوم لآخر معناه: أن له أفضلية عليه, بل يقصد بها التوافق في المهمة المرسل من أجلها.

5 - في سفر هوشع 7:1يقول الرب «وأما بيت يهوذا فأرحمهم وأخلصهم بالرب إلههم» لنلاحظ أن المتكلم هنا هو الرب ويقول إنه يخلص شعبه بمن يدعوه «الرب إلههم» وبما أنه لا يوجد إلا إله واحد. وهنا الرب والإله الواحد متكلم ومتكلم عنه فهذه الآية تدل على أن الله أكثر من أقنوم واحد.

6 - في (تكوين 1:1, 2) «في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه».

من هذه الآية يتضح أن اثنين قد اشتركا في الخلق وهما الله, وروح الله. وواضح أنهما ليسا اثنين بل واحدا وهو الله وذلك لأن الله لا تركيب فيه ووحده هو الخالق والباعث للحياة في كل كائن حي.

7 - في سفر (المزامير 6:33) يقول «بكلمة الرب صنعت السموات» وفي (مزمور 30:104) «ترسل روحك فتخلق» ومن هاتين الآيتين يتضح أن اثنين قاما بالخلق وهما «كلمة الرب» و «روح الرب». إلا أنهما ليسا اثنين بل واحدا وهو الله في جوهره.

8 - في سفر الأمثال (4:30) في كلام أجور «من ثبت جميع أطراف الأرض ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت» من هنا نلاحظ أن اللاهوت متميز في أقانيمه وأن كلمة «ابن» ليس المقصود بها المعنى الحرفي بل المعنى الروحي الذي يتوافق مع روحانية الله وخصائصه الأخرى. *
كل هذه الشواهد وتقولي من اين جئنا بألوهية المسيح 

وعجبي عليكي يا دنيا


----------



## remoo (21 فبراير 2007)

واليك امثلة من الشواهد في العهد الجديد 
مشهد المعمودية «هو أول إعلان صريح للثالوث» فعندما صعد المسيح (الابن) من الماء نزل الروح القدس مثل حمامة وأتى عليه صوت الآب قائلا : «هذا هو ابني الوحيد الذي به س سررت» (متى 16:3, 17 , مرقس 9:1 - 11 , لوقا 21:3 - 22).

(2) في إرسالية الرب لتلاميذه قبل صعوده قال «فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس» (متى 19:28) لاحظ أنه لم يقل بأسماء, لكن باسم, وهذا يدل على أن الأقانيم ليسوا كائنات ثلاثة, بل كائنا واحدا , الله لا سواه الذي لا شريك له ولا تركيب فيه, هو بذاته ثلاثة أقانيم, الآب والابن والروح القدس.

3 - في إنجيل (يوحنا16:14, 17) «وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم».

وأيضا في (يوحنا26:15) «ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي».

4 - في (2كورنثوس14:13) يقول «نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم».

وفي (1 بطرس1:1 - 2) «إلى المختارين بمقتضى علم الله الآب السابق في تقديس الروح للطاعة ورش دم يسوع المسيح».

بالإضافة إلى هذه الشواهد: لوقا35:1 أعمال 29:4 - 31 1كورنثوس4:12 - 6 أفسس4:4 - 6 عبرانيين 9:10 - 15 يهوذا 20, 21 رؤيا 4:1,5 غلاطية 6:4 أفسس18:2 تيطس 4:3 - 7 يوحنا10:4 1 يوحنا7:5)

مما سبق يتضح لنا أن الأقانيم هم ذات الله, وليسوا كائنات غيره أو معه وهذا يرينا أن الكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا بالتثليث وأن: الله لا شريك له.

الأقانيم هم عين الله ذاته, وليسوا أجزاء أو عناصر فيه أو صورا أو أشكالا له.

إنه لا تركيب فيه, لذلك لا ينفصل أحدهم عن الآخر بأية حال من الأحوال لأنه لو كان الله أقانيم مركبة لشابه الإنسان, الذي في موته يتعرض للتفكك والتغيير. إذ تخرج روحه من جسمه. وحاشا لله فالأقانيم ليسوا أجزاء أو عناصر في الله, بل هم عين ذاته وذاته واحدة لا تتعرض للتجزئة أو الانقسام أو التغيير في حالة ظهور أحد الأقانيم في مكان. وكذلك لأن اللاهوت لا يتحيز بمكان أو زمان لذلك لا ينحصر في حيز خاص, وقد أشار الرب أيام جسده على الأرض إلى هذه الحقيقة حينما تحدث عن نفسه إذ قال:

«وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يوحنا13:3
هل محمد نزل من السماء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*هروبا مخزيا جدا جدا *​


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*يا جماعة من فضلكم لا تعطوها فرصة للهروب 
موضوع الوهية المسيح مش موضوعنا 
الى الان لم تجاوب على صفات المعزي و تتهرب الى الوهية المسيح 
الرجاء لا  تساعدوها على الهروب *​


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*الى الان لم تقول ان كلامنا غير صحيح بالشواهد 
على صفات المعزي و تتهرب 
كل اللي اقدر اقول فقط 
جاهلة و من لقنك جاهل بالتثليث و التوحيد 
*


----------



## remoo (21 فبراير 2007)

المشكلة اخي افادا انهم بيلفو ويدورو 
وفي الاخر  هروب جمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعي


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*ربنا يرحمنا حبيبي الغالي ريموو  *


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2007)

في مسلم اخر لا يمتلك اسلوب النسخ و اللصق يقدر يكمل الموضوع؟


----------



## steven gerrard (21 فبراير 2007)

يا حنان هانم

هو انتى واقفه فى سوق وشايله شوال شبهات وعماله تفضى هنا فى المنتدى

كل شبهه بنرد عليها ياتعلقى عليها بانك رافضاها او تناقشينا فيها او تقتنعى بيها

مش عماله تكتبى ( قصدى تلزقى ) وخلاص

شغلى مخك شويه وناقشينا

ربنا يهدى


----------



## Basilius (21 فبراير 2007)

*هروب اخر كبير و مخزي 
الم نتكلم في صفات المعزي ؟؟بترجعي برضة لهروبك ؟ 
الم نثبت انة روح ؟؟؟ 
اين تعليقك و مناقشتك حول الردود ؟؟؟؟ 
اثبتنا انة روح و اثبتنا انة منبثق من الاب و اثبتنا انة لا يرى و اثبتنا انة اتى بعد صعود المسيح على الرسل في الخمسين و اثبتنا انة كان يتكلم على لسان التلاميذ بالايات من الكتاب المقدس 
واثبتنا انة سيشهد الى الابن و اثبتنا انة غير محدود  بمكان و زمان و اثبتنا انة روحا منبثق من الاب 
اين مناقشتك؟
قولي للكاتب الجاهل بتاعك 
كلمةallon وهي مفعول به مذكّر من كلمة allos
هل كان يقصد بها الروح القدس ام الاب ايها الكاتب الجاهل ؟(يوحنا 5 / 32 ) 
اقرا ذلك النص جيدا و اعرف ماذا كان يقصد الرب يسوع الاب ام الروح القدس  
كان يقصد الاب لانة واحد مع الاب في الجوهر و من ذات الجوهر الالهي 
و عرفي الكاتب الاحمق ان الابن و الاب و الروح القدس من نفس الجوهر الالهي *


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2007)

*كل ردودها النسخ و اللصق تم حذفها يا احبة :smil12: *


----------



## remoo (21 فبراير 2007)

هروووووووووووووووب كالعادة ​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (22 فبراير 2007)

حرام عليكم طفشتوا الزبائن منا منكم للة وحسب اللة ونعم الوكيل فيكم :ranting: :a82:


----------



## islamsson (23 فبراير 2007)

*وما قولكم فى هذه*

* ( اشعياء 21/13) كتب : 
" وحى من جهة بلاد العرب : في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين. هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. فإنهم من أمام السيف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول. فانه هكذا قال لي السيد الرب: في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار لأن الرب تكلم"  *

*الشرح والتعليق :
 هذه النبؤة تتكلم عن العرب فلم يجرؤ النصارى أن يجعلوها عن المسيح، ولكن أهملوها ولم يحاولوا التفكير فيها – بينما هي تتكلم عن حادث عظيم يحدث في بلاد العرب والا ما استحق أن يتنبأ عنه اشعياء – أعظم أنبياء اليهود – وصاحب الإنجيل الخامس كما يقول علماء المسيحية. 
1-( وحى من جهة بلاد العرب) يأتي الوحي إلى رجل من العرب ؛ أي يظهر نبي عربي. 
2- ( الددانيين) هم نسل إبراهيم عليه السلام ( تكوين 25) 
يذهبون في ( قوافل ) للحج إلى ( تيماء) مكان مولد النبي الجديد، وأهلها يقابلون الحجاج العطشان بالماء. وهذه إشارة إلى انتشار الإيمان من هذه الأرض . 
3- ( يفنى مجد قيدار) و( قيدار) هو ابن إسماعيل عليه السلام. وهم سكان مكة وهذا دليل انتصار هذا النبي على قومه وخضوعهم له ويصير رئيسهم. 
4- ( لأن الرب تكلم) لأن رسالة هذا النبي من عند الله، وتنتشر دعوة هذا النبي وينتصر لأن هذا أمر الله. *


----------



## steven gerrard (23 فبراير 2007)

islamsson قال:


> *وما قولكم فى هذه*
> 
> * ( اشعياء 21/13) كتب :
> " وحى من جهة بلاد العرب : في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين. هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. فإنهم من أمام السيف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول. فانه هكذا قال لي السيد الرب: في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار لأن الرب تكلم"  *
> ...





جاء الأصل   Ereb  وليس   Arabia  ، وهو يعنى  " مساء " ، إذ يتحدث عن كل قاطنى الظلمة . 
هنا يحدث  قبائل ديدان وقيدار ، القاطنةجنوب شرقى أدوم ، هؤلاء استقبلوا الهاربين من السيف ،  والذين سلموا أنفسهم مقابل التمتع بماء للشرب أو خبز للأكل .... 
إذ عاشت هذه  القبائل فى ظلمة الوثنية صارت عاجزة عن أن تقدم عونا حقيقيا للهاربين إليها ،  *لأن أعمى يقود أعمى  يسقطان كلاهما فى حفرة *( مت 15 : 14 ؛ لو 6 :  39 ) .


----------



## Basilius (23 فبراير 2007)

islamsson قال:


> *وما قولكم فى هذه*
> 
> * ( اشعياء 21/13) كتب :
> " وحى من جهة بلاد العرب : في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين. هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. فإنهم من أمام السيف قد هربوا من أمام السيف المسلول. فانه هكذا قال لي السيد الرب: في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار لأن الرب تكلم"  *
> ...




*ماهو يا اما حضرتك لم ترى الرد على هذة الشبهة في قسم الكتاب المقدس 
اعادة بنفس الصيغة يا مدلسين 
يا اما انت نفس الشخص باسم اخر و تردد كالببغاء 
تفسيرك يا سيد دة تفسير اسلامي للكتاب و الوحي في الانجيل يعني تفسير خبيث 
فالبلتالي ليس بحجة علينا يعني تبلة و تشرب ميتة 
لا تفسر و تتفلسف و تلوي المعاني لصالحك 
تفسيرك خاطىء لانة من اختراع اسلامي بطريقة خبيثة *
*يعلن الوحي هنا ان بابل ستسحق قبائل المجاورة ددان و قيدار و هم تجار من بلاد العرب و ترشيش و النبي يصور حالهم فقد هربوا عن طريق تجارتهم ( بسبب الحرب ) و لجاوا الىالصحراء في  القفر ينشدون الامان وهؤلاء الهاربين من الام ضيقات الحرب يناشدون اهل تيماء ليقدموا لهم يد المعونة فهم يكادون يهلكون عطشا و جوعا .....
وهذة اشارة لمن استهوتهم بضاعة العالم و تجارتة ( الخطية ) و راحوا يتاجرون و يستغنون بلذات العالم و غناة و مباهجة الكاذبة **و تمت النبوة و تحققت بهجوم سرجون على بلاد العرب خلال سنة من تلك النبوة * * ( في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير ) *


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

الواضح أنكم  لما بتفشلوا في الرد بتقولوا قص ولصق؛ياريت تتكلموا بموضوعية!!!!!!


----------



## remoo (25 فبراير 2007)

hann قال:


> الواضح أنكم  لما بتفشلوا في الرد بتقولوا قص ولصق؛ياريت تتكلموا بموضوعية!!!!!!



اي فشل واي رد 
عن ماذا تتحدثين 
هل قرأتي الموضوع ؟؟


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

نعم قرأت الموضوع!


----------



## remoo (25 فبراير 2007)

اذا قولي لي اين محمد في الانجيل 

تاني مرة عشان البية ..............


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

العهد القديم: هذه النبوءة التي كانت موجهة إلى موسى (عليه السلام) ذكرت أن الرب سوف يرسل ضمن "إخوة" الإسرائيليين نبيا مثل موسى (عليه السلام) يكون مؤسسا، وقائدا، ونموذجا لجماعة من المؤمنين. جاء في سفر تثنية الاشتراع 20-18:18:


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

نأي لفقرة( نبيا مثل موسى )من الذي مثل موسي محمد ام عيسي ؟ فلنفكر


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

فمثل موسى (عليه السلام)، ولد النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولادة طبيعية لأبوين عاديين،
 وتزوج مثل موسي
وانجب مثل موسي
ومات موتا طبيعيا مثل موسي
وجاء بتشريع (بينما قال عيسي جئت لأكمل) ومحمد جاء  بتشريع مثل موسي
فما وجه التشابهه بين عيسي وموسي لنقول انه مثل موسي


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

ثانيا هناك بشارة أخري في التوراة العبرانية في الإصحاح الثالث من سفر حبقوق : ( وامتلأت الأرض من تحميد أحمد , ملك بيمينه رقاب الأمم ) .
فمن اسماء النبي محمد ايضا( احمد)


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

وذكرت التوراة مكان الوحي إليه ففي سفر أشعيا الإصحاح الواحد والعشرون : وحي من جهة بلاد العرب في الوعر ) . وقد كان بدء الوحي في بلاد العرب في الوعر في غار حراء


----------



## remoo (25 فبراير 2007)

[ماذا تقول النبوة ومن هو المخاطب فيها؟ وما معني أخوتك؟ 



أ – تقول النبوّة " يقيم لك الرب إلهك " والمخاطب هنا فى قوله " لك " هو بنو إسرائيل، أي " يقيم لك يا إسرائيل ". 

ب – " نبيًا من وسطك " وعبارة " من وسطك " هنا تعني من وسط بني إسرائيل، أي " من وسطك يا إسرائيل " (9) أي من الأسباط الإثني عشر وليس من خارجك، أي ليس من شعب آخر أو أمّة أخري خارج بني إسرائيل. 

ج - وقوله " من إخوتك " بحسب ما جاء في سفر التثنية الذى وردت به النبوّة، يقصد به أسباط إسرائيل باعتبارهم أخوة بعضهم لبعض، فقد وردت الكلمة في السفر عشرين مرّة و استُخدمت بخمس طرق: 

•  استُخدمت 14 مرّة للأسباط الإثنى عشر باعتبارهم إخوة بعضهم لبعض. 

•  ومرّة واحدة عن اللاويّين، سبط لاوى، باعتبارهم، أيضًا، إخوة. 

•  ومرّتين عن الآدوميين، نسل عيسو المُلقّب بآدوم، شقيق يعقوب التوأم. 

•  ومرّة واحدة عن الأخوة بمعناها الحرفي " إذا سَكَنَ إِخْوَةٌ مَعًا " ( تثنية25/5 ). 

•  ومرّتين في هذه النبوّة. 

ولم تُستخدم ولا مرّة واحدة، لا في هذا السفر ولا في غيره من أسفار الكتاب المقدّس، عن أبناء إسماعيل كإخوة لبني إسرائيل، بإستثناء الحديث عن سكن .

إسماعيل نفسه " وأَمَامِ حَمِيعِ إخوته يسكن " ( تكوين16/12 )، " أمام جميع إخوته نزل " ( تكوين25/18 ). ومن ثمّ يكون معني الأخوة بحسب مفهوم وتطبيق الكتاب المقدس وقواعد تفسيره هو الأخوة بالمفهوم الذي جاء في الكتاب المقدّس نفسه وفي سفر التثنية نفسه، والذي وردت به هذه النبوّة، والذي يعني من بقيّة الأسباط. فالأسباط هم الإخوة الأقرب بعضهم لبعض، حيث قال الله لهم " إِذَا بِيعَ لكَ أَخُوكَ العِبْرَانِيُّ أَوْ أُخْتُكَ العِبْرَانِيَّةُ وَخَدَمَكَ سِتَّ سِنِينَ فَفِي السَّنَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تُطْلِقُهُ حُرّاً مِنْ عِنْدِكَ " ( تثنية15/12 )، والأخ العبرانيّ المقصود هنا هو الذي من بني إسرائيل. 

كما قال لهم أيضًا " مَتَى أَتَيْتَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ وَامْتَلكْتَهَا وَسَكَنْتَ فِيهَا فَإِنْ قُلتَ: أَجْعَلُ عَليَّ مَلِكاً كَجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ الذِينَ حَوْلِي. فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكاً الذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ. مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَليْكَ مَلِكاً. لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ " ( تثنية17/14-15 ). فهل كان المقصود في قوله هنا " مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ " أن يملك عليهم أحد أبناء إسماعيل، بحسب منطق هؤلاء الكتّاب؟! كلاَّ ! لأنه يقول بكل تأكيد " لا يَحِلُّ لكَ أَنْ تَجْعَل عَليْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيّاً ليْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ ". وكان أبناء إسماعيل في ذلك الوقت أجانب بالنسبة لبني إسرائيل. وكان أوّل ملك جلس على عرش إسرائيل هو شاول البنياميني، من سبط بنيامين، وتلاه داود النبي والملك، الذي من سبط يهوذا، وابنه سليمان، وكلّ من جلس على عرش يهوذا بعد ذلك وحتّي السبي البابلي كان من نسل داود النبي، وحتّي في أيّام السبي البابلي والاحتلال الفارسي واليوناني ثم الروماني لكل فلسطين لم يحكم على اليهود أحد من نسل إسماعيل، بل كان يحكم عليهم أحد الولاة اليهود، من نسل داود، من قبل الإمبراطورية المحتلّة ثم إغتصب الحكم هيرودس اليهودي الأدومي الذي من بني آدوم، عيسو، شقيق يعقوب التوأم، حتى زال الحكم نهائيًا في أيام ابنه أرخيلاوس سنة 6/7م وإرسال والي روماني يحكم على اليهودية. 

كما قال الرب لهم، بنو إسرائيل، أيضًا " الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمْ هَذِهِ الأَرْضَ لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا. مُتَجَرِّدِينَ تَعْبُرُونَ أَمَامَ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل " ( تثنية3/18 )، أي أمام بقية إخوتكم. 


الحذف في آيات النبوة وآيات أخرى: 

وعند استخدامهم لهذه النبوّة حذفوا الآيتين الأولى والثانية منها وهما " يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي . لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا "!! 

وذلك ليتخلصوا من قوله " مِنْ وَسَطِكَ " التي تؤكد أن هذا النبي الآتي لا بد أن يكون من بني إسرائيل، من وسط إسرائيل، ولكي يتخلّصوا من التأكيد من أنَّ هذا النبي الآتي لابد أن يكون وسيط مباشر بينهم وبين الله، يتعامل مع الله مباشرة بدون وساطة ملاك أو أى وسيلة أخرى من وسائل الإعلان والوحي الإلهي

الحذف في آيات النبوة وآيات أخرى: 

وعند استخدامهم لهذه النبوّة حذفوا الآيتين الأولى والثانية منها وهما " يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي . لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا "!! 

وذلك ليتخلصوا من قوله " مِنْ وَسَطِكَ " التي تؤكد أن هذا النبي الآتي لا بد أن يكون من بني إسرائيل، من وسط إسرائيل، ولكي يتخلّصوا من التأكيد من أنَّ هذا النبي الآتي لابد أن يكون وسيط مباشر بينهم وبين الله، يتعامل مع الله مباشرة بدون وساطة ملاك أو أى وسيلة أخرى من وسائل الإعلان والوحي الإلهي
يعني مش محمد /COLOR]


----------



## remoo (25 فبراير 2007)

hann قال:


> فمثل موسى (عليه السلام)، ولد النبي محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ولادة طبيعية لأبوين عاديين،
> وتزوج مثل موسي
> وانجب مثل موسي
> ومات موتا طبيعيا مثل موسي
> ...



كيفية التماثل بين موسى النبي والنبي الآتي 

حدد الكتاب المقدس كيفية ونقاط التماثل الجوهرية بين موسى النبى وهذا النبي المنتظر فى قوله، في نفس سفر التثنية " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " ( تثنية34/10-12 ). 

وفي قوله فى النبوّة ذاتها يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي . لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاِجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لا أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلا أَرَى هَذِهِ النَّارَ العَظِيمَةَ أَيْضاً لِئَلا أَمُوتَ ، قَال لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلمُوا ". ونلخصها هنا فيما يلي: 

•  التعامل مع الله مباشرة، وجهًا لوجه وفمًا لفم، بدون وساطة ملاك أو أي طريقة أخرى من طرق الإعلان والوحي الإلهي." وَيُكَلِّمُ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ كَمَا يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ صَاحِبَهُ "( خروج33/11 ). قال الله ذاته لمريم النبية وهرون الكاهن أخوي موسى النبي " فَقَال: اسْمَعَا كَلامِي. إِنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ نَبِيٌّ لِلرَّبِّ فَبِالرُّؤْيَا أَسْتَعْلِنُ لهُ. فِي الحُلمِ أُكَلِّمُهُ. وَأَمَّا عَبْدِي مُوسَى فَليْسَ هَكَذَا بَل هُوَ أَمِينٌ فِي كُلِّ بَيْتِي . فَماً إِلى فَمٍ وَعَيَاناً أَتَكَلمُ مَعَهُ لا بِالأَلغَازِ. وَشِبْهَ الرَّبِّ يُعَايِنُ . فَلِمَاذَا لا تَخْشَيَانِ أَنْ تَتَكَلمَا عَلى عَبْدِي مُوسَى؟ " ( عدد12/6-8 ). 

•  وتقوم مهمته على المعجزات والعجائب العظيمة التي يعملها الله على يده كما فعل مع موسى أمام أعين المصريين وبني إسرائيل. 

•  أن يقطع عهدًا مع الله كما قطع موسى النبي عهدًا مع الله في حوربب ( خروج34/27؛ تثنية 9/11 ). 


وهذا ما تحقق في المسيح ولم يتحقق في غيره مطلقًا ومن ثمّ فالتماثل المزعوم، الذي يقال عنه، بين موسى ونبي المسلمين لا يصحّ أنْ يكون هو المقياس لأنه تماثل بعيد تمامًا عن التماثل المقصود في النبوّة والمقصود في النبي الآتي. بل وينطبق على معظم البشر وينطبق على معظم الأنبياء أيضًا! 

•  فجميع البشر والأنبياء لهم آباء وأمهات، ومعظمهم ماتوا ويموتون بشكل طبيعي، وجميع الذين ماتوا من البشر والأنبياء ما زالوا يرقدون في قبورهم. 

•  كما كان كلّ من يشوع وقضاة إسرائيل وصموئيل النبي قادة وزعماء بالمفهوم المزعوم وكان في يدهم سلطان الموت، كما كان كل من داود وسليمان ملكًا ونبيًا، وقاد يشوع والقضاة وداود الكثير من المعارك الحربية. 
. 



أما شريعة موسى وشريعة نبي المسلمين فلا تختلفان إلا في مسألة الحدود ذات الطبيعة العربية وبعض ما يخصّ الطبيعة والبيئة العربية وظروف الدولة العربية الدينية الناشئة. كما بينّا في ص (47و48)، وكما سنوضّح في الفصل التالي ( الخامس). 


‏ 4- تأكيد الوعد لإسحاق: ‏ 

وبعد وفاة إبراهيم أكد الله هذا الوعد عينه لإسحق يقول الكتاب " وَكَانَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَنَّ اللهَ بَارَكَ إِسْحَاقَ اِبْنَهُ ." ( تكوين25/11 )، وأعطاه البركة وأكّد له الوعد من جديد: " وَظَهَرَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ وَقَالَ: «لاَ تَنْزِلْ إِلَى مِصْرَ. اسْكُنْ فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَقُولُ لَكَ. تَغَرَّبْ فِي هَذِهِ الأَرْضِ فَأَكُونَ مَعَكَ وَأُبَارِكَكَ لأَنِّي لَكَ وَلِنَسْلِكَ أُعْطِي جَمِيعَ هَذِهِ الْبِلاَدِ وَأَفِي بِالْقَسَمِ الَّذِي أَقْسَمْتُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكَ. وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ وَأُعْطِي نَسْلَكَ جَمِيعَ هَذِهِ الْبِلاَدِ وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ. "( تكوين26/2-4 ). ‏


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

في بعض الأحيان يذكر مكان مبعث النبي - عليه السلام - , ففي سفر التثنية الإصحاح الثالث والثلاثون : ( أقبل الرب من سيناء , وأشرق لهم من سعير , وتجلى من جبل فاران ) , وسيناء هي الموضع الذي كلم الله فيه موسى , وساعير الموضع الذي أوحى الله فيه لعيسى , وفاران هي جبال مكة , حيث أوحى الله لمحمد - عليه السلام - , وكون جبال فاران هي مكة , دلت عليه نصوص من التوراة . وقد جمع الله هذه الأماكن المقدسة في قوله : ( والتين والزيتون وطور سينين , وهذا البلد الأمين


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> [ماذا تقول النبوة ومن هو المخاطب فيها؟ وما معني أخوتك؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ألا تجد ان عيسي ليس له نسب في بني اسرائيل لانه ولد بدون اب


----------



## koko george (25 فبراير 2007)

جديدة أوى أنا مش عارفة مين اللى المفروض يفسر دينه لو احن مشينا بمبدأحضرتك ان كل واحد يجتهد ويفسر على مزاجوا تبقى الدنيا هتخرب كل واحد يطلعلوه بفتوى بقى هل انت هتعرف فى ديننا أكتر منا مين اللى المفروض يفسر لمين احنا اللى نشرحلك ولا انت اللى تيجى تفهمنا وبعدين ردا على الأيات اللى حضرتك جايبها من نشيد الأنشاد وبتقول انها وصف للنبى محمد واستندت فى التفسير بمقارنة الايات بأقوال من عندوكوا بتوصف النبى محمد هى خلاص بقت العملية سهلة كدة طب خلاص بقى نقول انه كان قاصد داود النبى ما المواصفات منطبقة عليه برضه بس المشكلة انك مش فاهم نشبد الأنشاد ده بيتكلم على ايه اقرا السفر كله وبعدين تعالى اتكلم


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

كيفية التماثل بين موسى النبي والنبي الآتي 



> حدد الكتاب المقدس كيفية ونقاط التماثل الجوهرية بين موسى النبى وهذا النبي المنتظر فى قوله، في نفس سفر التثنية " وَلمْ يَقُمْ بَعْدُ نَبِيٌّ فِي إِسْرَائِيل مِثْلُ مُوسَى الذِي عَرَفَهُ الرَّبُّ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ، فِي جَمِيعِ الآيَاتِ وَالعَجَائِبِ التِي أَرْسَلهُ الرَّبُّ لِيَعْمَلهَا فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِفِرْعَوْنَ وَبِجَمِيعِ عَبِيدِهِ وَكُلِّ أَرْضِهِ، وَفِي كُلِّ اليَدِ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَكُلِّ المَخَاوِفِ العَظِيمَةِ التِي صَنَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " ( تثنية34/10-12 ).


إن إخوة الإسرائيليين ( الذين هم ذرية إبراهيم من إسحاق) هم الإسماعيليون (ذرية إبراهيم من إسماعيل). عيسى (عليه السلام) مستثنى من هذه النبوءة لأنه إسرائيلي؛ وإلا لكان النص "نبيا" من أنفسهم".


----------



## remoo (25 فبراير 2007)

hann قال:


> في بعض الأحيان يذكر مكان مبعث النبي - عليه السلام - , ففي سفر التثنية الإصحاح الثالث والثلاثون : ( أقبل الرب من سيناء , وأشرق لهم من سعير , وتجلى من جبل فاران ) , وسيناء هي الموضع الذي كلم الله فيه موسى , وساعير الموضع الذي أوحى الله فيه لعيسى , وفاران هي جبال مكة , حيث أوحى الله لمحمد - عليه السلام - , وكون جبال فاران هي مكة , دلت عليه نصوص من التوراة . وقد جمع الله هذه الأماكن المقدسة في قوله : ( والتين والزيتون وطور سينين , وهذا البلد الأمين



لية الف والدوران ماشي انا معاكي للنهاية
وبعدين دة الرد على الشبة بتاعتك ولكن ارجو ا الفهم منك 


والطور كورتان من كور مصر القبلية. وفاران أيضًا من قري صفد سمرقند، يُنسب إليها أبو منصور الفارابي " ومع ذلك لم يحدد يقينًا ذلك، إذ أنه قال: أن فاران موجودة في أربعة محلات وهي مكة والحجاز ومصر وبلاد فارس!! ومع ذلك تؤكد الآيات الكتابية التي وردت فيها كلمة فاران أنّها تقع فيما بين مصر وفلسطين بالقرب من ايلات الحالية وتبعد عن مكة بحوالي 500 كيلو متر بل وقد جاء في كتاب معجم البلدان أنّ اسم ( فيران، فيرن، فارايان،فاران ) كلها أسماء مختلفة لجبل واحد يقع في المنطقة ما بين مصر والشام وعلى الأرجح في فلسطين 

 موقع فاران حسب المراجع الجفرافية والكتاب المقدس: 

وعن موقع فاران يقول الكتاب أنها تقع على الطريق بين مصر وفلسطين، بالقرب من سعير وبجوار مصر " فَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل فِي رِحْلاتِهِمْ مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ فَحَلتِ السَّحَابَةُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " ( عدد10/12 )، " وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ . وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ ." ( تكوين21/21 )، " وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ارْتَحَل الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " ( عدد12/16 )، أي في رحلتهم من مصر إلى كنعان،" فَأَرْسَلهُمْ مُوسَى مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ . كُلُّهُمْ رِجَالٌ هُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل "(عدد13/3)، " فَسَارُوا حَتَّى أَتُوا إِلى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل إِلى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ إِلى قَادِشَ " ( عدد13/26 )، " هَذَا هُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي كَلمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ فِي العَرَبَةِ قُبَالةَ سُوفٍَ بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَل وَلابَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ " ( تثنية1/1 )، " وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ فَاجْتَمَعَ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَدَبُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي بَيْتِهِ فِي الرَّامَةِ. وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ "( 2صموئيل25/1 )، " وَقَامُوا مِنْ مِدْيَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى فَارَانَ وَأَخَذُوا مَعَهُمْ رِجَالاً مِنْ فَارَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ 
وجاء فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس أن فاران هى " برية واقعة إلى جنوب يهوذا ( 1صموئيل25/1-5 ) وشرق برية بئر سبع وشور ( تكوين21/14و21 وقابل 25/9و12-18و28/9 ) بين جبل سيناء (والأصح بين حضيروت الواقعة على مسيرة أيام من سيناء) وكنعان ( عدد10/12و12/16 ). وكانت فيها قادس ( عدد 13/26 ) وبطمة فاران أو أيْلة (إيلات اليوم) على البحر الأحمر التي تقع غربي العقبة ( تكوين14/6 ). كما كانت تشمل برية صين أو كانت مندمجة فيها دون حد معين يفصل بينهما ( قابل عدد13/26مع20/1 ). وجميع هذه المعلومات تشير إلى السهل المرتفع أو الأرض الجبلية ( تثنية23/2وحب3/3 ) الواقعة إلى جنوب كنعان تحيط بها من الجهات الأخرى برية شور وسلسلة الجبال المعروفة بجبل التيه ووادي العربة. وفي هذه البرية تنقل بنو إسرائيل 38 سنة. ومعظمها على ارتفاع يتراوح بين 2000 و 2500 قدم عن سطح البحر. (10) 






كما أنه لا يوجد موقع لأي مكان في الجزيرة العربية على الإطلاق يُدعى فاران، ولا يُوجد اسم فاران على أي خريطة لشبه الجزيرة العربية مطلقًا
ومن ثمّ فترجمة النص العبري إلى العربية حرفيًا هو " أَقْبَلَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ سِينَاءَ، وَأَشْرَفَ عَ لَيْهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ، وَتَجلّيَ مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ؛ وَأَتَى مِنْ رُبَي القُدْسِ وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ مُشْتَعَلَة " . : 

اين تعليقك يا حان


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

وأشارت بعض نصوص التوراة الى مكان هجرة الرسول - عليه السلام - , ففي سفر أشعيا الإصحاح الثاني والأربعون : ( لترفع البرية ومدنها صوتها , الديار التي سكنها قيدار , لتترنم سكان سالع من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا ليعطوا الرب مجدا


----------



## remoo (25 فبراير 2007)

hann قال:


> ألا تجد ان عيسي ليس له نسب في بني اسرائيل لانه ولد بدون اب



اجد ذلك ادعاء منك  باطال 
ايتها الفاضلة الاصحاح الاول من انجيل متى يتحدث عن نسب يسوع المسيح 

وانة من اصل يهودي بالجسد من يوسف الصديق خطيب مريم العذراء

اين دليلك على ان المسيح لم يكن يهوديا 
سؤال مهم هل محمد كان يهوديا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> لية الف والدوران ماشي انا معاكي للنهاية
> وبعدين دة الرد على الشبة بتاعتك ولكن ارجو ا الفهم منك
> 
> 
> ...


الهدف من كلامكم  واضح لانهاذا سلمتم  بأن "فاران" هي مكة المكرمة ، للزمهم إما التصديق برسالة رسول الإسلام ، وهذا عندكم قطع الرقاب أسهل عليهم من التصديق به (واوضح انه لم يقتصر ورود ذكر "فاران" على هذا الموضع من كتب العهد القديم ، فقد ورد في قصة إسماعيل عليه السلام مع أمه هاجر حيث تقول التوراة: إن إبراهيم عليه السلام استجاب لسارة بعد ولادة هاجر ابنها إسماعيل وطردها هي وابنها فنزلت وسكنت في (برية فاران). وهذا باعترافكم  وارد في التوراة. لأنه لم يبعث نبي من "إيلات" حتى تكون البشارة صادقة. ومستحيل أن يكون هو عيسى عليه السلام ؛ لأن العبارة تتحدث عن بدء الرسالات وعيسى تلقى الإنجيل بساعير وليس بإيلات
فليست " فاران " إلا " مكة المكرمة " وباعتراف الكثير منهم ، وجبل فاران هو جبل " النور " الذي به غار حراء ، الذي تلقى فيه رسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم بدء الوحي.

وهجرة إسماعيل وأمه هاجر إلى مكة المكرمة " فاران " أشهر من الشمس


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

ترتيب الأحداث الثلاثة في العبارة

جاء من سيناء وأشرق من ساعير وتلألأ من فاران. هذا الترتيب الزمنى دليل ثالث على أن " تلألأ من جبل فاران " تبشير قطعى برسول


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

hann قال:


> ترتيب الأحداث الثلاثة في العبارة
> 
> جاء من سيناء وأشرق من ساعير وتلألأ من فاران. هذا الترتيب الزمنى دليل ثالث على أن " تلألأ من جبل فاران " تبشير قطعى برسول



دة هدية منى http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/hal_tanaba2/hal_tanaba2.htm#30 والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## Basilius (25 فبراير 2007)

*من الواضح جدا جدا 
ان العضو  المسلم جاهل لا يناقش 
فقط ياتي بكوبي و بيست من مواقع و كتب اسلامية حقيرة كاذبة و يضعها ولا يلتفت الى الردود لانة جاهل لا يناقش *


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> اجد ذلك ادعاء منك  باطال
> ايتها الفاضلة الاصحاح الاول من انجيل متى يتحدث عن نسب يسوع المسيح
> 
> وانة من اصل يهودي بالجسد من يوسف الصديق خطيب مريم العذراء
> ...



اختلفت الاناجيل في نسب عيسى عليه السلام ، فقد ورد نسبه في إنجيل متى مخالفا لما ورد في إنجيل لوقا. فإنجيل متى نسب المسيح إلى يوسف بن يعقوب وجعله في النهاية من نسل سليمان بن داود. أما إنجيل لوقا فنسبه إلى يوسف بن هالي، وجعله في النهاية من نسل ناثان بن داود عليه السلام . وهذا مع تناقضه مخالف لما في إنجيل متى 1:23 ( و ذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا ) فعيسى عليه السلام ليس له أب ، فنسبته إلى يوسف النجار مخالف لهذه الفقرة من أنه يولد من عذراء غير ذات زوج 
يوسف، خطيب مريم أم عيسى، هو ابن يعقوب حسب (متى 1/16). ولكنه ابن هالي حسب لوقا 3/23 . تناقض واضح بين الإنجيلين
 نسب عيسى لم يرد نهائيا في إنجيل يوحنا ولا في انجيل مرقس. - لأن نسب عيسى المذكور في متى ولوقا لا أساس له على الإطلاق، حيث ان داود لا علاقة له بعيسى من قريب أو بعيد-ولا حتى من جهة أمه مريم. مريم ليست من نسل داود. ويوسف ليس والد عيسى، فكيف يكون عيسى من نسل داود ؟ لقد جعلتم لعيسى اب واجداد وجعلتوه ابن الله الوحيد في الوقت نفسه أليس هذا عجيبا؟


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

في متي يقول عن مريم: "وُجِدَتْ حبلى من الروح القدس". (متى 1/18). إذاً لم يكن حملها طبيعياً وليس من يوسف. هكذا يقر متى. جميل. فكيف يكون عيسى ابن يوسف إذا كان يوسف ليس الذي حملت منه ؟! معنى هذا أن النسب في متى 1/1-17 لا أساس له على الإطلاق وكلام في غير محله، حيث إنه يتناقض مع متى 1/18 . التناقض فوري وعلى نفس الصفحة: هناك عيسى بن يوسف، ثم بعدها بسطر نقرأ أن مريم حملت من الروح القدس. إذاً أبوه ليس يوسف. 

وهكذا هناك ثلاثة عشر خطأ وتناقض واختلاف في الصفحة الأولى من انجيل متى 1/1-18. ثلاثة عشر خطأ في صفحة واحدة وعليك أن تتصور الباقي


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

عزيزتى ارسلت لكى هذا الرابط وارجو منك الاهتمام للقراءة والفهم ان كنتى تريدين معرفة الحق واتباع الحق وستجدين فى هذا الرابط كل الاجوبة ع اسلتك والرب قريب لمن يدعوة http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/hal_tanaba2/hal_tanaba2.htm#30


----------



## Basilius (25 فبراير 2007)

> اختلفت الاناجيل في نسب عيسى عليه السلام ، فقد ورد نسبه في إنجيل متى مخالفا لما ورد في إنجيل لوقا. فإنجيل متى نسب المسيح إلى يوسف بن يعقوب وجعله في النهاية من نسل سليمان بن داود. أما إنجيل لوقا فنسبه إلى يوسف بن هالي، وجعله في النهاية من نسل ناثان بن داود عليه السلام . وهذا مع تناقضه مخالف لما في إنجيل متى 1:23 ( و ذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا ) فعيسى عليه السلام ليس له أب ، فنسبته إلى يوسف النجار مخالف لهذه الفقرة من أنه يولد من عذراء غير ذات زوج
> يوسف، خطيب مريم أم عيسى، هو ابن يعقوب حسب (متى 1/16). ولكنه ابن هالي حسب لوقا 3/23 . تناقض واضح بين الإنجيلين
> نسب عيسى لم يرد نهائيا في إنجيل يوحنا ولا في انجيل مرقس. - لأن نسب عيسى المذكور في متى ولوقا لا أساس له على الإطلاق، حيث ان داود لا علاقة له بعيسى من قريب أو بعيد-ولا حتى من جهة أمه مريم. مريم ليست من نسل داود. ويوسف ليس والد عيسى، فكيف يكون عيسى من نسل داود ؟ لقد جعلتم لعيسى اب واجداد وجعلتوه ابن الله الوحيد في الوقت نفسه أليس هذا عجيبا؟



هروب مخزي و عار مرة اخرى 
تطرقتم الى نقطة المعزي و تمت الردود ولكن لم تستطيعوا المناقشة 
فتطرقتم الى البشارة بمحمدكم ناكح الميتة في الكتاب المقدس 
وعندما تلقوا الرد تتطرقوا الى نسب المسيح 
ايها المدلس الكاذب لماذا لا تعلق على ردود الاخوة


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

كيف سيلد يوسف ابناً إذا كانت مريم حبلى من الروح القدس ؟! إذاً عيسى ليس ابن يوسف، ويوسف لا علاقة له بمولد عيسى.

نأسف للازعاج


----------



## Basilius (25 فبراير 2007)

*يا hann 
ركب نظارة و جاوب ان قدرت على 
الرد على النبوة بمحمد 
والرد على الباراكليتوس 
اما كون انك تعيد الموضوع بدون التعليق على الردود من اول الموضوع 
فخزي و عار عليك 
تمت الاجابة على كذب بشارة محمدك في الكتاب المقدس 
وتمت الاجابة على كل اسئلة زملائك السابقين 
وانت بكل غباء و جهل تعيدها 
الاجابات موجودة لو عندك العلم ناقش فيها 

هل لك القدرة في مناقشة الردود المطروحة مننا من اول صفحة في الموضوع ؟ 
ام انك ناقل جاهل فقط ؟؟؟ اعتقد ذلك 

اما كون انك تعيد الكرة مرة اخرى فعار و خزي عليك *


----------



## Basilius (25 فبراير 2007)

hann قال:


> كيف سيلد يوسف ابناً إذا كانت مريم حبلى من الروح القدس ؟! إذاً عيسى ليس ابن يوسف، ويوسف لا علاقة له بمولد عيسى.
> 
> نأسف للازعاج



*iهل نعتبر التطرق لميلاد المسيح هروب و عار عليك ؟
بما انك تجاهلت اجابتنا لانك جاهل من اول صفحة في الموضوع *


----------



## remoo (25 فبراير 2007)

hann قال:


> الهدف من كلامكم  واضح لانهاذا سلمتم  بأن "فاران" هي مكة المكرمة ، للزمهم إما التصديق برسالة رسول الإسلام ، وهذا عندكم قطع الرقاب أسهل عليهم
> 
> اين الدليل الموثق من كلامك واين الخرائط؟
> 
> ...




اذا اردتي الحوار لابد من الدليل الموثق


----------



## hann (25 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> هروب مخزي و عار مرة اخرى
> تطرقتم الى نقطة المعزي و تمت الردود ولكن لم تستطيعوا المناقشة
> فتطرقتم الى البشارة بمحمدكم ناكح الميتة في الكتاب المقدس
> وعندما تلقوا الرد تتطرقوا الى نسب المسيح
> ايها المدلس الكاذب لماذا لا تعلق على ردود الاخوة




ولتأييد مقولة أن كلمة مخلص (معزي) لا تشير إلى الطيف المقدس أكثر- هل كنت تعلم أن كلمة مخلص (معزي) [COMFORTER] هي الترجمة الإنجليزية للكلمة اليونانية "PERICLYTOS" والتي هي تقريبا الترجمة الحرفية للكلمة الآرامية أو العبرية "موحمانا" والتي استخدمها عيسى (عليه السلام) نفسه والتي ترتبط باسم "محمد" باللغة العربية على أنه اسم آخر نبي سيأتي قبل قدوم عيسى (عليه السلام) للمرة الثانية


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (25 فبراير 2007)

عزيزتى للاسف اثبتى ان هدفك ليس البحث عن الحقيقة ابدا بل هو الازعاج وانك تقص شويه شبهات غبية تافهه من سايتات من اياها وتيجى تزعجنا بيها وياريت بترد على حد منا بعد متقرا اى شيئ الا بتدلق الكلام وتجرى تجيب غيره وهلم جرا عزيزتى اعتذر بس لما اشعر بجد انك باحثة عن الحق الرجاء الاجابة فقط ع الموضوع المطروح ..... ما هو دليلك ع ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد ؟ والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## Basilius (25 فبراير 2007)

مجيء الرب من سيناء وإشراقه من سعير وتلألوه من فاران: 

قبل موت موسى النبي مباشرة أخذ يبارك أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر ويذكّرهم بأعمال الله العظيمة التي عملها معهم طوال رحلة الخروج من مصر، ويعرّفهم بماهيّة الرب ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مانح البركة ثم يقدم لهم في الإصحاح الـ 33 بركة فردية خاصة لكل سبط من أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر، ويبدأ الإصحاح بقوله " وَهَذِهِ هِيَ البَرَكَةُ التِي بَارَكَ بِهَا مُوسَى رَجُلُ اللهِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل قَبْل مَوْتِهِ، فَقَال: " جَاءَ الرَّبُّ ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مِنْ سِينَاءَ وَأَشْرَقَ( يهوه יְהוָה ) لهُمْ مِنْ سَعِيرَ وَتَلأْلأَ( يهوه יְהוָה ) مِنْ جَبَلِ فَارَانَ وَأَتَى مِنْ رَبَوَاتِ القُدْسِ ( מֵרִבְבת קדֶשׁ - مربيبوت قودش ) وَعَنْ يَمِينِهِ نَارُ شَرِيعَةٍ لهُمْ. " (تثنية33/1و2).

وموسى النبي، في هذه الآيات، يذكّر بني إسرائيل بتجلّي الله لهم في رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان في هذه المناطق الثلاث التي تقع جميعها في طريق هذه الرحلة، أي فيما بين مصر وفلسطين. ومن ثمّ فهي لا تمثّل نبوّة مستقبلية ولا تشكّل بركة قادمة، وإنما تذكّر بعمل الله معهم طوال رحلة الخروج التي استمرت 40سنة!! وهذا أسلوب مُعْتاد في الكتاب المقدّس يذكّر الله به شعبه مُؤَكدًا أنّه إله حيّ يتدخّل في التاريخ ويُظهر نفسه لهم، وعلى سبيل المثال يقول المرنّم " لأَنَّهُ هُوَ إِلَهُنَا وَنَحْنُ شَعْبُ مَرْعَاهُ وَغَنَمُ يَدِهِ. الْيَوْمَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ صَوْتَهُ، فَلاَ تُقَسُّوا قُلُوبَكُمْ كَمَا فِي مَرِيبَةَ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ مَسَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، حَيْثُ جَرَّبَنِي آبَاؤُكُمُ. اخْتَبَرُونِي. أَبْصَرُوا أَيْضاً فِعْلِي " (مزمور95/7-9). ومريبة في سيناء هي المكان الذي تمرّد فيه الشعب على موسى وهارون وأظهر الله مجده بأنْ أخرج لهم من الصخرة ماء " هَذَا مَاءُ مَرِيبَةَ حَيْثُ خَاصَمَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل الرَّبَّ فَتَقَدَّسَ فِيهِمْ "(عدد20/13).

(1) ويقول الكتاب عن تجلّى الربّ لهم فى سيناء " وَكَانَ جَبَلُ سِينَاءَ كُلُّهُ يُدَخِّنُ مِنْ

أَجْلِ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ بِالنَّارِ وَصَعِدَ دُخَانُهُ كَدُخَانِ الأَتُونِ وَارْتَجَفَ كُلُّ الْجَبَلِ جِدّاً. فَكَانَ صَوْتُ الْبُوقِ يَزْدَادُ اشْتِدَاداً جِدّاً وَمُوسَى يَتَكَلَّمُ وَاللهُ يُجِيبُهُ بِصَوْتٍ. وَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى جَبَلِ سِينَاءَ إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ وَدَعَا اللهُ مُوسَى إِلَى رَأْسِ الْجَبَلِ. فَصَعِدَ مُوسَى. " (خروج19/18-20).

(2) وعن تجلّيه من سعير تقول دبّورة النبيّة فى سفر القضاة " يَا رَبُّ بِخُرُوجِكَ مِنْ سَعِيرَ, بِصُعُودِكَ مِنْ صَحْرَاءِ أَدُومَ, الأَرْضُ ارْتَعَدَتِ. السَّمَاوَاتُ أَيْضاً قَطَرَتْ. كَذَلِكَ السُّحُبُ قَطَرَتْ مَاءً. تَزَلْزَلَتِ الْجِبَالُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ, وَسِينَاءُ هَذَا مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِ إِسْرَائِيلَ " (قضاة5/4و5).



أين هو الموقع الحقيقي لفاران؟:

وبالرغم من وضوح المعنى والقصد في الآيات السابقة إلا أن بعض الكتاب من الأخوة المسلمين قالوا أن " مجيئه من سيناء يعني إعطاؤه التوراة لموسى، وإشراقه من سعير يعني إعطاؤه الإنجيل لعيسي، وتلكؤه من فاران يعني إنزاله القرآن على نبي المسلمين، لأن فاران من جبال مكّة "(1)!! وقال أحد هؤلاء الكتاب " لكن تذكر التوراة أيضًا أنّ إسماعيل قد نشأ في بريّة فاران (تكوين21/21) ومن المعلوم تاريخيًا أنه نشأ في مكة المكرمة في الحجاز"(2)!! وقد إختلف هؤلاء الكتاب في تحديد موقع فاران ولم يتفقوا على شيء:

1- فقال الشيخ رحمة الله الهندي فاران جبل بمكة؛ " استعلانه من جبل فاران تعنى إنزاله القرآن لأن فاران جبل من جبال مكة "(3)!! هكذا دون توثيق!!
- وقال محمد الشرقاوى أنها بلاد الحجاز نفسها؛ " فاران هي بلاد الحجاز التي هاجر إليها إبراهيم وولد فيها النبى "(4)!! ولم يذكر لنا خريطة تدل على ذلك!!

3- ولما وجد إبراهيم خليل أحمد أنه لا يوجد لا جبل ولا بلد في بلاد الحجاز تُسمّي باسم فاران قال أنها مجرد مجاز " فاران مجاز عن الأرض التي سكن فيها جد الرسول الكريم سيدنا إسماعيل"(5)!!

4- وقال بشري زخارى أنها بريّة من جبال مكة " فاران برية بين ثلاث جبال بمكة هي أبو قيس وقيعان وجبل حراء وفيها سكن إسماعيل"(6)!! وليلته يدلّنا على خريطة واحدة أو مرجع واحد يثبت صحة مزاعمه!!

5- وعندما وجد د. السقا أن هذه الاستنتاحات غير مجدية فقد حاول تأويلها بقوله أنّ فاران سُكنى بنى إسماعيل وحيث أنّ إسماعيل له بركة وقد ظهر في بني إسماعيل نبي في مكان سّكناه وانتشر دينه شرقًا وغربًا فيكون المعنى بالتلألؤ من جبل فاران يُشير إلى بدء بركته (7)!!

6- وقال أبو عبيد الله القضاعي في كتابه تخطيط مصر أنّ فاران، والطور كورتان من كور مصر القبلية، وفاران من قرى صفد سمرقند ويُنسب إليها أبو منصور الفاراني. [ تخطيط مصر للقضاعي ]. ولم يقلْ أنّ فاران جبل في مكة إلا ياقوت في كتابه [ المشترك وضعًا والمختلف صقعًا ] " فاران اسم جبال مكة. وقيل اسم جبال الحجاز. وقال أبو عببيد القضاعي في كتاب [ خطط مصر ]: وفاران

وهنا نسأل الناقل والمنقول عنه: متى وأين وفي أي مرجع قال أهل الكتاب أن فاران هي مكة؟!! ليتهما يدلونا على ذلك!
والطور كورتان من كور مصر القبلية. وفاران أيضًا من قري صفد سمرقند، يُنسب إليها أبو منصور الفارابي " ومع ذلك لم يحدد يقينًا ذلك، إذ أنه قال: أن فاران موجودة في أربعة محلات وهي مكة والحجاز ومصر وبلاد فارس!! ومع ذلك تؤكد الآيات الكتابية التي وردت فيها كلمة فاران أنّها تقع فيما بين مصر وفلسطين بالقرب من ايلات الحالية وتبعد عن مكة بحوالي 500 كيلو متر(8)!!

7- بل وقد جاء في كتاب معجم البلدان أنّ اسم ( فيران، فيرن، فارايان،فاران ) كلها أسماء مختلفة لجبل واحد يقع في المنطقة ما بين مصر والشام وعلى الأرجح في فلسطين(9).


- موقع فاران حسب المراجع الجفرافية والكتاب المقدس:

وعن موقع فاران يقول الكتاب أنها تقع على الطريق بين مصر وفلسطين، بالقرب من سعير وبجوار مصر " فَارْتَحَل بَنُو إِسْرَائِيل فِي رِحْلاتِهِمْ مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ سِينَاءَ فَحَلتِ السَّحَابَةُ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد10/12)، " وَسَكَنَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ. وَأَخَذَتْ لَهُ أُمُّهُ زَوْجَةً مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ." (تكوين21/21)، " وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ارْتَحَل الشَّعْبُ مِنْ حَضَيْرُوتَ وَنَزَلُوا فِي بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (عدد12/16)، أي في رحلتهم من مصر إلى كنعان،" فَأَرْسَلهُمْ مُوسَى مِنْ بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ حَسَبَ قَوْلِ الرَّبِّ. كُلُّهُمْ رِجَالٌ هُمْ رُؤَسَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل "(عدد13/3)، " فَسَارُوا حَتَّى أَتُوا إِلى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكُلِّ جَمَاعَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل إِلى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ إِلى قَادِشَ " (عدد13/26)، " هَذَا هُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي كَلمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ فِي العَرَبَةِ قُبَالةَ سُوفٍَ بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَل وَلابَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ " (تثنية1/1)، " وَمَاتَ صَمُوئِيلُ فَاجْتَمَعَ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَنَدَبُوهُ وَدَفَنُوهُ فِي بَيْتِهِ فِي الرَّامَةِ. وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ "(2صموئيل25/1)، " وَقَامُوا مِنْ مِدْيَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى فَارَانَ وَأَخَذُوا مَعَهُمْ رِجَالاً مِنْ فَارَانَ وَأَتُوا إِلَى مِصْرَ "(1ملوك11/18).

وجاء فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس أن فاران هى " برية واقعة إلى جنوب يهوذا (1صموئيل25/1-5) وشرق برية بئر سبع وشور (تكوين21/14و21 وقابل 25/9و12-18و28/9) بين جبل سيناء (والأصح بين حضيروت الواقعة على مسيرة أيام من سيناء) وكنعان (عدد10/12و12/16). وكانت فيها قادس (عدد 13/26) وبطمة فاران أو أيْلة (إيلات اليوم) على البحر الأحمر التي تقع غربي العقبة (تكوين14/6). كما كانت تشمل برية صين أو كانت مندمجة فيها دون حد معين يفصل بينهما (قابل عدد13/26 مع20/1). وجميع هذه المعلومات تشير إلى السهل المرتفع أو الأرض الجبلية (تثنية23/2 وحب3/3) الواقعة إلى جنوب كنعان تحيط بها من الجهات الأخرى برية شور وسلسلة الجبال المعروفة بجبل التيه ووادي العربة. وفي هذه البرية تنقل بنو إسرائيل 38 سنة. ومعظمها على ارتفاع يتراوح بين 2000 و 2500 قدم عن سطح البحر.(10)



وجاء في دائرة المعارف الكتابية(11) " فاران"، ومعناها " موضع المغاير"، وهي بريّة شاسعة في أقصى جنوبي فسطين، بالقرب من قادش برنيع. ويرجّح كثيرون من العلماء أنّها كانت تقع في الشمال الشرقي من شبه جزيرة سيناء. ويقول آخرون إنها هي " برّية التيه " في وسط هضبة سيناء. ويقول " بينو روتنبرج " (Rothenberg Beno) في كتابه " برّيّة الله "، إنّ " برّيّة فاران " كان الإسم القديم لكلّ شبه جزيرة سيناء في العصور الكتابية ".




أين تقع سعير؟

يذكر الكتاب المقدس سعير بأنها أرض الحوريين " وَالْحُورِيِّينَ فِي جَبَلِهِمْ سَعِيرَ إِلَى بُطْمَةِ فَارَانَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ " (تكوين14/6). وهم، الحوريين، أحد القبائل التي سكنت في محيط بحر الملح أو البحر الميت. ويقول لنا أنّها واقعة في أرض الأدوميّين التي منحها الرب لعيسو " وَأَرْسَلَ يَعْقُوبُ رُسُلاً قُدَّامَهُ إِلَى عِيسُوَ أَخِيهِ إِلَى أَرْضِ سَعِيرَ بِلاَدِ أَدُومَ " (تكوين32/3)، " فَسَكَنَ عِيسُو فِي جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ.( وَعِيسُو هُوَ أَدُومُ ) "(تكوين36/8)، " وَأَوْصِي الشَّعْبَ قَائِلاً: أَنْتُمْ مَارُّونَ بِتُخُمِ إِخْوَتِكُمْ بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سَعِيرَ فَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكُمْ. فَاحْتَرِزُوا جِدّاً "(تثنية2/4)، وهي تقع في الجزء الشرقي مقابل صحراء العربة ببن البحر الميّت وإيلات علي البحر الأحمر " أَحَدَ عَشَرَ يَوْماً مِنْ حُورِيبَ عَلى طَرِيقِ جَبَلِ سَعِيرَ إِلى قَادِشَ بَرْنِيعَ " (تثنية1/2)، " ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلنَا وَارْتَحَلنَا إِلى البَرِّيَّةِ عَلى طَرِيقِ بَحْرِ سُوفَ كَمَا كَلمَنِي الرَّبُّ وَدُرْنَا بِجَبَلِ سَعِيرَ أَيَّاماً كَثِيرَةً " (تثنية2/1)، " فَعَبَرْنَا عَنْ إِخْوَتِنَا بَنِي عِيسُو السَّاكِنِينَ فِي سَعِيرَ عَلى طَرِيقِ العَرَبَةِ عَلى أَيْلةَ وَعَلى عِصْيُونَِ جَابِرَ ثُمَّ تَحَوَّلنَا وَمَرَرْنَا فِي طَرِيقِ بَرِّيَّةِ مُوآبَ " (تثنية2/8). أي أنها تقع في الجزء الشرقي من البلاد فيما يًُسمّى الآن بالأردن وهذا ينفي كونها هي فلسطين، بل الأردن، وينفي الزعم بأنّ الوحي نزل على المسيح فيها!!



إذًا فنصّ الآيات المذكورة لا يُشير لا إلى التوراة ولا الإنجيل ولا القرآن إنّما يصف، بأسلوب شعري، رحلة الخروج من مصر إلى أرض كنعان، بقيادة الله لشعبه، في الطريق من سيناء، إلي سعير، إلي فاران، إلي فلسطين، ولم يذهب الشعب في هذه الرحة مطلقًا إلى مكّة أو الحجاز، كما يذكر الكتاب أن داود " وَقَامَ دَاوُدُ وَنَزَلَ إِلَى بَرِّيَّةِ فَارَانَ " (2صموئيل1/25؛1ملوك11/18)، ولا يذكر الكتاب مطلقًا أنّ داود غادر فلسطين إلي الحجاز!! إنما يُذَكّر نصّ الآيات، بما فعله الله مع شعب إسراثيل.

القرينة هنا تدل على أن موسى في كلامه على هذه المواضع يذكّر بني إسرائيل كيف أضاء مجد الله إلي مسافات بعيدة عندما كانوا ضاربين خيامهم عند جبل سيناء،
وتبين لنا الخرائط الجغرافية أنّ سيناء وسعير وفاران ثلاثة جبال متجاورة واقعة في شبه جزيرة سيناء وجنوب الأردن على بعد مئات من الأميال من مكة، كما بيّنا أعلاه، وكما هو مبيّن في الخريطة التي أمامنا، فضلاً على أن الذي جاء هو الرب ( يهوه יְהוָה ) وهو اسم الله ولا يُطلق على بشر.

كما أنه لا يوجد موقع لأي مكان في الجزيرة العربية على الإطلاق يُدعى فاران، ولا يُوجد اسم فاران على أي خريطة لشبه الجزيرة العربية مطلقًا!! وإلا فليدلونا عليها!!


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

اين ردردك يا عزيزتى الباحثة عن الحق والحقيقة :smil12:


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

الرجاء من الاخت الفاضلة ان تاتى بالدليل والبرهان على ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد نبى الاسلام :a82:


----------



## Basilius (26 فبراير 2007)

hann قال:


> ولتأييد مقولة أن كلمة مخلص (معزي) لا تشير إلى الطيف المقدس أكثر- هل كنت تعلم أن كلمة مخلص (معزي) [COMFORTER] هي الترجمة الإنجليزية للكلمة اليونانية "PERICLYTOS" والتي هي تقريبا الترجمة الحرفية للكلمة الآرامية أو العبرية "موحمانا" والتي استخدمها عيسى (عليه السلام) نفسه والتي ترتبط باسم "محمد" باللغة العربية على أنه اسم آخر نبي سيأتي قبل قدوم عيسى (عليه السلام) للمرة الثانية



*ايها الجاهل 
تقدر تجاوب على موضوع الباراكليتوس دة ؟؟؟ 
بتقولي انا هل تعلم ؟؟؟؟ 
اذن 
هل تقدر سيادتك انت و الكاتب الجاهل بتاعك تجيبوا كلمة  Περίκλυτος  من المخطوطات ؟ 
هل تقدر سيادتك ان تثبت وجود كلمة  Περίκλυτος   في الجزء اللذي تشير الية ؟؟؟
اقولك انت و كاتبك و كل علمائك المسلمين كاذبون مدلسون 
اقولك في النهاية يا من تسالني و تقول هل تعلم وانت جاهل اعمى 
هل تقدر تجاوب على سؤالي ؟ *


----------



## remoo (26 فبراير 2007)

مش هي دي عادتهم اي افادا ولا هيشتروها 

الهرب ثم الهروب ثم الهروب


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

عزيزتى سؤالى اليكى 
 من هو الباراقليط، إذًا، وهل يمكن أن يكون مجرّد إنسان؟ الرجاء الرد بالدليل والبرهان فقط


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

اين انتى يا عزيزتى واين ردودك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:smil12:


----------



## Basilius (26 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> عزيزتى سؤالى اليكى
> من هو الباراقليط، إذًا، وهل يمكن أن يكون مجرّد إنسان؟ الرجاء الرد بالدليل والبرهان فقط



*تمت الاجابة على صاحب الموضوع اولا في تلك النقطة 
ثم اعدناها ثانيا 
ثم ثالثا 
وهم يكرروا الاسئلة ولا يجرؤا على المناقشة في الاجابات 
دة موضوع منتهي *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

عزيزى اين الاخت الفاضلة واين الدليل على ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد نبى الاسلام ؟؟؟ عجبى عليك يا مسلم اين انتى :a82: :smil12:


----------



## truth way (26 فبراير 2007)

> عزيزى اين الاخت الفاضلة واين الدليل على ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد نبى الاسلام ؟؟؟ عجبى عليك يا مسلم اين انتى


والله انا مستعجب جدا جدا جدا ابقي انا بتعب علي الفاضي بالله عليك موضوع كامل شامل مش مالي عينك


----------



## remoo (26 فبراير 2007)

truth way قال:


> والله انا مستعجب جدا جدا جدا ابقي انا بتعب علي الفاضي بالله عليك موضوع كامل شامل مش مالي عينك



حلوة منك 
هل لديك اي شبهات اخري 

وبأذن المسيح سوف نجيب عنها يا محمدي 

عجبي عليكي يا دنيا


----------



## Basilius (26 فبراير 2007)

*تمت الاجابة على شبهة وهم و خرافة نبؤة محمد في الكتاب المقدس 
ما المطلوب بالظبط ؟ *


----------



## moka-moka (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليك
وبالفعل النصارى ماعندهمش اي ردود كالعاده


----------



## raspotin (26 فبراير 2007)

الأم أقل إنها أزمة الحوار أزمة الفهم إنها محنة العقل لكن أسف للطرفين 
الأخوة المسلمون لن يغيروا أبدا وجهه نظرهم على أن ماحدث هو هروب وعدم رد وووو
والزملاء المسيحين لن يغيروا وجهه نظرهم أن الشبهه تمت الإجابة عليها إجابة شافية وافيه 
طبعا ك هذا حدث قبل البدء فى (الحوار) بين قوسين لأنى لا أعتقد أن هذا حوارا 
أخى المسلم المسيحى لن يغير وجهه نظره 
الزميل المسيحيى المسلم لن يغير وجهه نظره
لأنكوا أسشف كل شخص يمشى فى إتجاه وينظر إلى ميدان غير المسيدان هذا ليس حوارا بل هو حدسث الطرشان وهو لا فائدة منه


----------



## Basilius (26 فبراير 2007)

moka-moka قال:


> شكرا ليك
> وبالفعل النصارى ماعندهمش اي ردود كالعاده



*اضحكتني يا فتى *


----------



## Basilius (26 فبراير 2007)

*للمرة الثانية 
تمت الاجابة على جميع الخرافات و الكذب الاسلامي 
اللي بيقول مفيش اجابات يبقى يتناقش في ردودنا لو قدر 
الكلام الجانبي من السفهاء و عديمي الفهم مرفوض *


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (26 فبراير 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *للمرة الثانية
> تمت الاجابة على جميع الخرافات و الكذب الاسلامي
> اللي بيقول مفيش اجابات يبقى يتناقش في ردودنا لو قدر
> الكلام الجانبي من السفهاء و عديمي الفهم مرفوض *



ربنا يباركك avada


----------



## jesus mon pere (26 فبراير 2007)

اثناسيوس الرسول قال:


> عزيزتى للاسف اثبتى ان هدفك ليس البحث عن الحقيقة ابدا بل هو الازعاج وانك تقص شويه شبهات غبية تافهه من سايتات من اياها وتيجى تزعجنا بيها وياريت بترد على حد منا بعد متقرا اى شيئ الا بتدلق الكلام وتجرى تجيب غيره وهلم جرا عزيزتى اعتذر بس لما اشعر بجد انك باحثة عن الحق الرجاء الاجابة فقط ع الموضوع المطروح ..... ما هو دليلك ع ان الانجيل بشر بمحمد ؟ والرب قريب لمن يدعوة



هو ده اللى بيحصل 
ربنا يباركك يا اثناسيوس


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 مارس 2007)

*احبائي 
افادا 
اثناسيوس
ستيفن 
سلام ونعمة 

ربنا يعطيكم نعنة الكلمة ولينطق بكلامته علي السنتكم
فما تقوموا به من ردود يسعدنا ولغل كلاماتكم تكون سبب 
اضاءة الطريق اما من هم بعيد عن المسيح 

الرب يبارككم 
*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 مارس 2007)

قدسوا الرب الاله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة وخوف 1 بطرس 3:15 

قد هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة.لانك انت رفضت المعرفة ارفضك انا حتى لا تكهن لي.ولانك نسيت شريعة الهك انسى انا ايضا بنيك. هوشع 4:6 

إذ أسلحة محاربتنا ليست جسدية بل قادرة بالله على هدم حصون. 

هادمين ظنونا وكل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة الله ومستأسرين كل فكر إلى طاعة المسيح 2كو 10: 4-5 

استاذى الحبيب المبارك ابن الفادى اشكرك ع تشجعيك بالنسبة لى انا شخصيا ربنا يباركك صلى لاجل ضعفى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## thelife.pro (29 مارس 2007)

truth way قال:


> السلام علي من اتبع الهدي.
> هذه دعوه للنقاش مع زملائنا المسيحيين حول نبوءة سيدنا محمد في الكتاب المقدس.
> في البدء انا اعلم هذا ان المسيحيين يكرهون سيدنا محمد كره العمي لكن اقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فوالله انتم لم تعرفوه حق المعرفه طبعا حتقولوا لا انحنا نعرفه كويس واقول انتم لا تعرفون سوس اشياء انتم تريدونها مش كويسه,عالعموم هذه ليست موضعها.
> بعض من ادلتي علي ان سيدنا محمد مذكور في الكتاب المقدس(اتركو الكراهيه الان اتركوها لبضع ضقائق):
> ...



اخي العزيز بالنهاية انا اقول لك ان اوجه التشابه التي وضعتها بين موسى ومحمد من الممكن ان تتواجد بين موسى وبين اي شخص اخر من سائر البشرية 
لذلك لا يمكن اخذها بعين الاعتبار 
اي ان وصفك للشكل وللهيئة وللمستوى لعلمي انه غير دقيق وغير جازم 
ابحث عن الاشياء التي لايمكن ان تتواجد الا في هذين الشخصين 

بتمنى تكون وصلتك وجهة نظري 
اخوك طوني


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (29 مارس 2007)

الرد على الاخ الفاضل 
 معظم المسلمين يؤمنون ان الانجيل والتوراة محرفان فكيف تشهد التوراة المحرفة للنبى محمد؟؟ اليس فى هذا استخفاف بالعقل؟؟؟
ولك عظيم الشكر وفائق الاحترام


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

ومع ذلك اليك عزيزى هذا الرابط 
http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/prophecy.htm
هل تنبّأ الكتاب المقدّس

عن نبيّ آخر يأتي بعد المسيح؟
 ارجو ان تقراء جيدا هذا الكتاب 
والرب قريب لمن يدعوة :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## islamprtjrs (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اوكي النبوة مو لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم انتو بتقولو ان النبوة لعيسى عيسى لايشبه موسى , بمقتضى عقيدتكم , فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن الها, اهذا حق؟. ثانيا.بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟.
ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟.
كان لموسى والدان لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري , اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟.ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة. 
لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته .
اهاذا صحيح ؟. 
ان موسى ومحمد اتيا بشرعة جديدة واحكام جديدة لشعبيهما .
وان موسى جاء بالوصايا العشرة وطقوس جديدة شاملة لهداية الناسوجاء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الى شعب يغط بالجهالة, اشتهروا بؤاد البنات, مدمنون للخمر , عبدة اوثان مولعون بالقمار والميسر. 

في وسط هذه الصحراء فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يقول ( توماس كاريل ) : قد شرف الذين اتبعوه فجعلهم حاملي مشاعل النور والعلم.


----------



## islamprtjrs (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف , بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة , فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء , ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).
وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق.انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة.
وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد , مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد.ان كلا من موسى و محمد, قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية. لكن وفقا للعقيدة النصرانية , فأن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب.اليس هذا صحيح؟ ان كلا من من محمد وموسى يرقد الان في قبره على الارض , ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فأن المسيح يجلس الان ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) .(لوقا 22 : 69 ). 
يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم, مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب 
العرب واليهود : 

اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهوما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان , وهكذا فان الشعوب التي نشأت من سلالتهما , اخوة بالمعنى المجازي. ان ابناء اسحاق هم اليهود , وابناء اسماعيل هم العرب, وهو ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس ايضا.


----------



## islamprtjrs (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم). 
بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم. 

تستأنف النبوة قولها ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).? 

ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
قال : ما انا بقارئ.
ثم اعاد الامر عليه قائلا اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق * خلق الانسان من علق * اقرأ وربك الاكرم * الذي علم بالقلم * علم الانسان ما لم يعلم ).
ادرك النبي ان ما يريده منه الملاك هو ان يعيد نفس الكلمات التي وضعها في فمه. ثم توالى نزول القران, في الثلاثة والعشرين سنة من حياة النبوة, نزل جبريل بالقران الكريم على قلب محمد ليكون من الرسل. 

اليس هذا تصديق حرفي لما جاء في نبوة الكتاب المقدس. ان القران الكريم هو في الحقيقة انجاز لنبوة موسى . انه الرسول الامي . 
وضع جبريل الملاك كلام الله في فمه بالفظ والمعنى و استظهره الرسول كما انزل.


----------



## islamprtjrs (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

وشوفو منيح هالنقطة
 ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ). 

ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي , يقول القران عنه : ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ). 


هااا شو قلتو خلاص ولا نكمل 


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*



> \10حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. الانشاد5\9
> وعشان اوريكم انها تصف حبيثبنا فسيدنا محمد لونه كما وردعن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أبيض مشربًا بياضه حمرة. رواه أحمد والترمذي والبزار وابن سعد وأبو يعلى والحاكم وصححه ووافقه الذهبي.
> اما معلم بين ربوه فالمقصود هنا خاتم النبوه حيث ويبلغ حجم الخاتم قدر بيضة الحمامة، وورد أنه كان على أعلى كتف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأيسر



*اللهــ أكبــــــــــــر 

ولكن على الرغم من هذه الأدلــة القويـة 

إلا انهم سيعتبرونها (( شبهة)) و يردون عليها مهما كان الــرد .,...

جزاكــ اللهــ خيــر 

و ثبتنا اللهــ على الحق...؟

شكراا جزيلااا
فراشة المنتدى *


----------



## Basilius (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

اية دة بالظبط ؟ 
بعد كل المحاورات دي 
ياتي مسلم مغيب و يعيد الكرة كانة يضرب باول الموضوع وبكل المشاركات عرض الحائط 
مفيش مسلم واحد شارك في الموضوع الا و لا ينظر لكل المشاركات بل يعيد الكرة من جديد 
ارحمونا من الطريقة الغبية دي شوية


----------



## Basilius (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*



> فان عيسى هو الاله المتجسد, ولكن موسى لم يكن الها, اهذا حق؟. ثانيا.بمقتضى عقيدتكم , مات عيسى من اجل خطايا العالم. لكن موسى لم يمت من اجل خطايا العالم. اهاذا حق؟.
> ثالثا. بمقتضى عقيدتكم ذهب المسيح الى الجحيم لثلاثة ايام. ولكن موسى لم يكلف بالذهاب الى الجحيم. اهاذا حق؟.
> كان لموسى والدان لكن المسيح كان له ام فقط وليس اب بشري , اليس هذا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس؟.ان موسى ومحمد ولدا ولادة طبيعية. مثال ذلك , الاقتران الطبيعي بين رجل وامراة. ولكن عيسى ولد بمعجزة مميزة.
> لقد تزوج موسى و محمد وانجبا اولاد. ولكن عيسى ظل اعزبا كل ايام حياته .



هو حضرتك بتالف زي زمايلك ولا اية بالظبط ؟
كالعادة ياتي المسلم ضاربا بكل المناقشات عرض الحائط ويبدا من جديد كانة اعمى لم يرى كل المكتوب 
اي مداخلة تم الرد عليها و لم يتجرا احدا من الممسلمين الرد عليها و تعاد مرة اخرى بغباء و جهل ستحذف 
انت تقول بنفسك انة الالة المتجسد اي في ناسوتة يشبة البشر ماخلا الخطية وحدها 
ومثلما قال يهوة "مثلي " وهي اشارة للاهوت و "مثلك " لموسى وهي اشارة لناسوتة 
واية جكاية ذهاب المسيح الى الجحيم ؟ هل ذهب المسيح و نزل الى الجحيم ليخلص ...هل ذهب بجسدة ؟ 
اية الالتواء دة ؟ وللمرة الاخيرة لا ترددوا اشياء تمت الاجابة عليها 
وهل ما تتكلم بة يا مثقف هذا ماكان يقصدة يهوة في كلامة مع موسى ؟ 
بعد 18 صفحة من دحض الشبهات الغبية ياتي اخر ليعيد الكرة بكل سذاجة


----------



## Basilius (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*



> اما بخصوص المسيح كان يحاول دائما ان يثبت لليهود الذين كانوا يتهمونه بالتجديف , بأنه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة , فيقول : لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء , ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل. (متي 5: 17 ).
> وبعبارة اخرى انه لم يأت بشريعة جديدة او اي احكام جديدة على الاطلاق.انما جاء ليكمل الشريعة القديمة.
> وباختصار فأنه لم ينشئ دين جديد , مثل ما فعل موسى ومحمد.ان كلا من موسى و محمد, قد توفاهم الله وفاة طبيعية


وهل من النبوات انة سينشىء دين جديد ؟ 
ام نعمة جديدة و ارتقاء بالناموس 
والانتقال من شريعة الناموس الى شريعة النعمة بالمسيح 
ام انك لا تعلم اي شيئا عن الناموس كتمهيد لشريعة النعمة 
ام سيجعل كلام نفس الالة " يهوة القدير " اللذي تكلم لموسى ... سيجعل كلامة على فمة لانة منة وواحد في جوهرة 
ولماذا تفسسر على هواك ؟ ام انك تتجاهل النبوات بالمسيح 
وتلصقها فقط لمحمدك وتتجاهل ردودنا وعدم قدرة المسلمين على النقاش 



> فأن المسيح مات شر ميتة بقتله على الصليب.اليس هذا صحيح؟


الا تعلم يا هذا ان صلب المسيح كان من ضمن النبوات ؟ 


> يجب التركيز على عبارة (من وسط اخوتهم, مثلك). ان الخطاب موجه لموسى , وشعبه اليهود كشخصية معينة . عندما تقول النبوة من (اخوتهم ), تعني يقينا العرب


يجب اية وهبل اية يا هذا 
راجع الموضوع جيدا ستجد اننا تكلمنا في هذة النقطة مرارا وتكرارا 
وكل اللذي تفعلوة هو انكم تاتوا من جديد لتعيدوا الكرة 
تمت الاجابة عليها اكثر من ثلاث مرات و مش هنعيد تاني 
الموضوع موجود لمن لة عينان وليس للاعمى 


> اذا كان اسماعيل واسحاق ابناء الوالد نفسه( ابراهيم) , وهوما يقوله الكتاب المقدس. اذن هما اخوان


وهل اسماعيل من الاسباط 
ام لم تنظر لكل الاجابات 
تكلمنا في هذة النقطة ايضا في نفس الموضوع 



> ان ابناء اسماعيل هم اخوة لابناء اسحاق . وبنفس النمط . فأن محمد من قوم هم اخوة بني اسرائيل , ذلك انه من سلالة اسماعيل (العرب). مثل ما تنبأت عنه التوراة ( اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم).
> بل تذكر النبوة بوضوح ان النبي الاتي الذي هو مثل موسى , والذي سيبعثه الله , ليس من بني اسرائيل, لان التوراة لم تقل من بين انفسهم). بل قالت من وسط اخوتهم). من ثم فان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , هو الذي من وسط اخوتهم.


تمت الاجابة على تلك النقطة للمرة المليون راجع الموضوع 
وابقى اعرف كويس اخوتهم هذة تشير الى اية ايها الجهبز ..... والكلام هنا كان لاي سبط وقال اخوتهم 
والكلام هنا كان لمن ..... تطرقنا اليها كثيرا 



> ولكن طبقا لتعاليمكم فأن المسيح يجلس الان ( عن يمين قوة الرب ) .(لوقا 22 : 69 ).


نعم دليل على وحدانية الجوهر 
وهنا عندما تكلم يهوة مع موسى وقال " مثلي " اي انة من نفسة و من ذاتة 
افهموا


----------



## Basilius (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*



> ( واجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه). ماذا تعني النبوة (واجعل كلامي في فمه).?
> 
> ان السيرة النبوية تحدثنا , ان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, عندما بلغ من العمر اربعين عاما حينما كان يتعبد في غار حراء, الذي يبعد حوالي ثلاثة اميال عن مكة المكرمة. في هذا الغار نزل اليه جبريل وامره بلسان عربي قائلا: اقرا, امتلا النبي خوفا ورعبا منه, فاجاب ما انا بقارئ , فرد جبريل عليه السلام : اقرا .
> قال : ما انا بقارئ.
> ...


انا لا يهمني تفسيراتك الاسلامية العقيمة الخبيثة هذة 
هل تقدر ان تثبت لى من تفاسير التوراة ان ما يتنبا بة هنا هو محمد ؟ 
اذن فانت تنفى من عقيدتك ان المسيح كان يتكلم بكلام اللة يا هذا 
ايها المدلس هنا اشارة واضحة ان كلام الاب وشريعة النعمة منة سيسمعها لناس من الابن و على لسانة "الحكمة الناطقة " ....اللوغوس 
قال الربّ يسوع نفسه " اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي "(يوحنا14/24). وقال مخاطبًا الآب" لأَنَّ اَلْكلاَمَ اَلَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ "(يوحنا17/8). كما ينطبق عليه قول النبوة: " فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه " حرفيًا حيث يقول " لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ "(يوحنا12/49-50).
كما أنَّ القول أنَّ وضع الكلام على فم النبي هو دليل على أنَّه، هذا النبي المقصود في النبوّة، سيكون أمّي غير منطقي؛ أولاً لأنَّ أنبياء إسرائيل الذين وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم كان معظمهم متعلمين ومع ذلك وضع الله كلامه في أفواههم ومنهم موسى النبي نفسه الذي وضع الله كلامه في فمه! ثانيًا،كيف تكون هناك مماثلة بين المتعلّم والذي تهذّب بحكمة المصريّين والأمّي الذي يقولون أنًّه لا يعرف القراءة والكتابة؟!!. .......واخد بالك انت !!





> في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ).
> 
> ومن الزم ما يجب ان تعرفه هو انه لم يكن هنالك نسخة عربية من الكتاب المقدس في القرن السادس الميلادي , اي حينما كان محمد حيا . فضلا على ذلك فانه امي , يقول القران عنه : ( فأمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الامي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته ).





" ותהי לכם חזות הכל כדברי הספר החתום אשׁר־יתנו אתו אל־יודע הספר לאמר קרא נא־זה ואמר לא אוכל כי חתום הוא׃ ונתן הספר על אשׁר לא־ידע ספר לאמר קרא נא־זה ואמר לא ידעתי ספר ". 
وترجمتها العربية الحرفية هكذا " فَصَارَت جميعُ رُؤيَاكُم غامضة كأقوال كتاب مختوم تُناولونه لمنْ يَعْرف القراءة وتقولون له" " اقرأ هذا " فيُجيب: " لا أقدر لأنَّه مختوم". ثم تناولونه لمن لا يعرف القراءة وتقولون له: " اقرأ هذا ". فيُجيب: " لا أعرف القراءة ". 
 “ And the vision of all is become unto you as the words of a book that is sealed, which men deliver to one that is learned, saying, Read this, I pray thee: and he saith, I cannot; for it is sealed: And the book is delivered to him that is not learned, saying, Read this, I pray thee: and he saith, I am not learned”. 


أي أنَّ هذا الحديث الذي وردت به الآية ليس نبوّة عن نبيّ أميّ ولا غير أميّ، إنما هو توبيخ من الله لانغماس بني إسرائيل في الخطية والإثم وعدم فهمهم لأقواله ورؤاه وإعلاناته، كما سبق أن وبّخهم في بداية السفر قائلاً " اَلثَّوْرُ يَعْرِفُ قَانِيهِ وَالْحِمَارُ مِعْلَفَ صَاحِبِهِ أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ " (أشعياء1/3). لذا يقول لهم في هذه الآيات " الرب سكب عليكم روح ذهول. وأغمض عيون أنبيائكم وغطي وؤوس الرائين بينكم فصارت جميع رؤياكم غامضة كأقوال كتاب مختوم تناولونه لمن يعرف القراءة وتقولون له أقرأ هذا فيجيب لا أقدر لأنّه مختوم. ثم تناولونه لمن لا يعرف القراءة وتقولون له اقرأ هذا فيجيب لا أعرف القراءة "!! أي لا يستطيع أن يقرأه سواء من كان يعرف القراءة لأنّه مختوم، ولا من لايعرف القراءة لأنه لايعرف القراءة أصلاً سواء كان السفر مختومًا أو حتى غير مختوم!! هذا هو معنى الآيات لا أكثر ولا أقل ولا يحتمل تفسير أو تأويل أو معني غير من ذلك!!

عرفت النبوة كانت عن اية ؟


----------



## thelife.pro (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*



islamprtjrs قال:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> وشوفو منيح هالنقطة
> ان اعتكاف الرسول في الغار والطريقة التي انزل اليه بها القران بواسطة جبريل , وكون الرسول اميا لايعرف الكتابة ولا القراءة . انما هي انجاز لنبؤة اخرى , في سفر اشعياء (29 : 12). هذا نصها ( او يدفع الكتاب لمن لايعرف الكتابة ويقال اقرأ هذا , فيقول لا اعرف الكتابة ).
> ...



اخي العزيز ردي موجود الك على الرابط 

نصيحة ....... انتبه كي لا تقع 
لانك تحمل 10 جبسات بيد واحدة 
ونصيحة اخرى لا تستعجل بشيء وتروى :budo: 
وبانتظار مشركتك بالرابط 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17775&page=3
وبطلب من الكل بفوتوا ويقروا الرابط والردود 

اخوكن طوني


----------



## thelife.pro (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

Avada Cadavra  انت ايه 
ما هذه الاجابات انت معلم وانا ارفع لك القبعة للتحية والاحترام 
الله يباركك اكتر واكتر 
ويعطينا مما عطاك حتى نتنور اكتر واكتر 
وشكرا الك 

اخوك طوني


----------



## Basilius (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

للمرة الخامسة اقول تاني 
كل هذا الشبهات تم الردود عليها في اول الموضوع 
وما من المسلم ان لا يناقش الاجابة 
فقط ياتي و يرمي بالشبهات و يتجاهل الاجابة 
او ياتي انسان اخر ليرمي بنفس الشبهة من جديد 
تمت مناقشة هذة الشبهات اكثر من مرة داخل الموضوع 
ومازال الاسئلة التي طرحت و لم تلقى اجابة 
هل  محمد منبثق من الاب ؟ 
هل محمد شهد للابن الكلمة الناطقة و الحكمة الالهية المولود منذ الالزل من الاب ؟ 
هل محمد روح ؟ 
هل محمد يهوديا ؟
هل يعرف محمد يهوة 
كل هذا تمخت مناقشتة و للمرة الالف ياتي المسلم مرة اخرى ليعيد نفس الشبهات ضاربا بالردود عرض الحائط 
اللي عاوز الاجابة موجودة في الموضوع 
مش اللي هنعيدة نزيدة 
واعمى يصفق لاعمى


----------



## The Orthodox (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

هكذا بشّر الرّب يسوع المسيح بمحمّد :

"احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب حملان و لكنّهم من الدّاخل ذئاب خاطفة "
متّى 15:7
"و يقوم أنبياء كذبة"
متّى 11:24 


أمّا ما يُقال عن أنّ المعزّي هو محمّد فأضاليلٌ ما بعدها أضاليل فالمعزّي هو الرّوح القُدس و لا مجال للشكّ أو التأويل فكلام الرب واضح .
"روح الحقّ الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنّه لا يراه و لا يعرف أمّا أنتم فتعرفوه لأنّه معكم و يكون ماكث فيكم "
يوحنّا 17:14

كما أنّ الاصحاح الثّاني من أعمال الرّسل أكبر دليل على ذلك: 
"و ظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة ... و امتلأ الجميع من الرّوح القدس"


----------



## The Orthodox (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

أنتم أخذتم أدلّتكم من الانجيل بحديثكم عن المعزّي فما رأيكم بتلك الآيات ؟


هكذا بشّر الرّب يسوع المسيح بمحمّد :

"احترزوا من الأنبياء الكذبة الذين يأتونكم بثياب حملان و لكنّهم من الدّاخل ذئاب خاطفة "
متّى 15:7
"و يقوم أنبياء كذبة"
متّى 11:24 


أمّا ما يُقال عن أنّ المعزّي هو محمّد فأضاليلٌ ما بعدها أضاليل فالمعزّي هو الرّوح القُدس و لا مجال للشكّ أو التأويل فكلام الرب واضح .
"روح الحقّ الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنّه لا يراه و لا يعرف أمّا أنتم فتعرفوه لأنّه معكم و يكون ماكث فيكم "
يوحنّا 17:14

كما أنّ الاصحاح الثّاني من أعمال الرّسل أكبر دليل على ذلك: 
"و ظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة ... و امتلأ الجميع من الرّوح القدس"

لقد طرحتُ ذلك منذ أكثر من  4 لإيّام و لا رد عليها فما رأيك يا ذا الذي تقول أن الانجيل بشّر بمحمّد ؟


----------



## The Orthodox (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

كم مرّة لازم نقول انّو المعزّي الي ذكرو الربّ يسوع هو الروح القدس     
"روح الحقّ الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنّه لا يراه و لا يعرف أمّا أنتم فتعرفوه لأنّه معكم و يكون ماكث فيكم "
يوحنّا 17:14
فهل محمد روح قدس ؟؟؟ 

بعدين بأعمال الرسل نذكر كيف حلّ الروح القدس على التلاميذ بأشكال كألسنة اللّهب...
"و ظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة ... و امتلأ الجميع من الرّوح القدس"
و لمّا يقول المسيح انو المعزّي هو الروح القدس فمعنى الآية أنّهم امتلؤوا من المعزّي 

فهل محمّد كان وقت التلاميذ و هل هو ألسنة لهب ؟؟؟


بعدين اذا بدكن تخدوا عبارات من الانجيل ليش بتمارسوا الانتقائيّة ؟ آية بتختاروها و آية بتتجاهلوها ؟؟؟
ليش عم تتهربوا من السؤال الي نطرح شو تفسير ما قال المسيح في هذه الآية  :
"احترزوا من الانبياء الكذبة الذين يأتون بثياب الحملان و هم في داخلهم ذئاب " ؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## la vie (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

اخي المسلم
ارجو منك ان تقرا الكتاب المقدس كاملا قبل ان تناقشنا 
لايمكنك ان تاخذ ايه او ثلاثه او اربعه لتشهد بها بان التبشير كان بمحمد
المسيح ايضا كان انسانا وولد من مريم ومريم كانت يهوديه وهذا مايفسر كلام موسى ولكن الكتاب المقدس اشار ايضا الى الام وموت هذا النبي وقيامته فهل ينطبق هذا الكلام على محمدك ؟
شئ غريب انتم الاسلام ان تقرؤا ماتريدون وتتتركون ماتريدون
ثانيا اريد ان اسالك هل محمد يهودي ليكون مثل موسى؟ 
فكيف اذا يمكنك الادعاء ان محمد مثل موسى وموسى قال نبي مثلي
وارجو منك ان تقرا اشعيا الاصحاح 28 الايه 16 والتي تقول مايلي
لذلك قال السيد الرب هاانا اضع في صهيون حجرا مختارا حجر زاوية كريما اساسا راسخا فمن امن به فلا ينهزم واجعل العدل ميزانا والحق معيارا فيجرف البرد ملجا الكذب وتطفو المياه على ماستتر ويلغى عهدكم مع الموت ويبطل ميثاقكم مع الهاويه 
وهنا الكلام واضحا على ان النبي المختار سوف يكون في صهيون وهذا لاينطبق على محمد 
كما ورد الغاء عهدنا مع الموت وهذا فعلا قد تحقق بموت يسوع المسيح وليس بمحمد
ان كنت ان تريد ان تتحقق من الحقيقه فيجب عليك قراءة الكتاب المقدس كاملا وليس الاستماع الى شيوخك الذين ياخذون ايه واحده لينكروا البشاره بالمسيح
ويقولون المقصود بها محمد امركم عجيب


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادلتي علي ان الانجيل بشر بسيدنا محمد*

*موضوع كافي للرد على هذا الادّعاء البائس*
*شكراً للرب.*​


----------

